# Grand Theft Auto 4 [Infothread] - Xbox-Erweiterung #2 “The Ballad of Gay Tony” & AddOn-Ladenversionen / USK liestet PC-Trailer für Lost & Damned



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2007)

*Grand Theft Auto 4 [Infothread] - Xbox-Erweiterung #2 “The Ballad of Gay Tony” & AddOn-Ladenversionen / USK liestet PC-Trailer für Lost & Damned*

Hier ein Thread, wo alle Infos auf einem Blick zu finden sind:

*Threadaufbau*
Alle Infos sind in den ersten Beiträgen zusammengefaßt zu finden. Das Startposting beinhaltet alle wichtigen Kurzinfos, Links, Screens, Trailer und Newsschnipsel. In den weiteren Beiträgen folgen die längeren Infosammlungen zum Spiel.

*Erscheinungstermin*
*Xbox 360 & PS 3*: Erschienen (29.04)
*PC-Version* 03.12.2008 (Europa) ACHTUNG: Internetaktivierung notwendig
*Einstufung*: USK 18 und ungeschnitten für Deutschland


*Hardwareanforderungen*


> Minimal
> 
> * Betriebssystem: Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) oder XP (Service Pack 3)
> * CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo mit 1,8 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 64 mit 2,4 GHz
> ...




*Trailer & Videos*
1. Trailer - Von der offiziellen Seite
1. Trailer - Von Gametrailers.com (Als HD Stream und Download)
1. Trailer bei Youtube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Trailer 3*
HD Stream / Download
*Bilder aus Trailer 3* (Aus Platzgründen sind die Bilder  in der Signatur dieses Beitrags untergebracht.)

*Bilder / Screens*
Alle GTA 4 Bilder auf PC Games.de
Bildervergleich: Spiel vs. Realität
18 neue Bilder (24.05)
Bilder dem britischen Game TM

*Vorschauberichte & Specials*
Vorschaubericht in der Game Informer (Scan)
Infos aus der Game Informer (Übersetzung / Zusammenfassung) CW
Infos aus der Game Informer (Übersetzung / Zusammenfassung) CW Teil 2
Vorschau im OPM UK (Scan)
Erste Infos zum Spiel (Übersetzung Xbox-Archive)
Infos aus dem OPM UK (Übersetzung / Zusammenfassung Xbox-Archiv)
Vorschau im 'PS3 Unlimited Magazine' und 'Official PlayStation Magazine' via Gamefront.de
Vorschau des 'Official Xbox 360 Magazine' via Gamefront.de
britische "Play" via Gamefront.de
Infos von "PS3Talk"
Infos aus dem Xbox 360 Magazine (UK) via Gamefront
Infos von Yahoo-Games via Gamefront
Infos und Bilder aus dem britischen Magazin Games TM (via Consolewars.de)
Infos aus dem OXM via Gamefront.de
GameSpy
Gametap
Gamespot
1UP
TeamXbox
kikizo
IGN


*Reviews zum Spiel*
Xbox-Wertungen bei Gamerankings
Playstation-Wertungen bei Gamerankings
OXM: 10 von 10
OPM: 10 von 10
PSM3: 20 von 20
Empireonline: 5 von 5
OXM USA: 9.5 von 10
XboxWorld360: 98%
PlayStation World Magazin: 10 von 10
IGN: 10 von 10
XboxOZ360 Webblog: 9,8 von 10
CGaming: 10 von 10
Gametrailers.com 9.8 von 10
CGV  9,5 von 10
Team Xbox: 10 von 10
Gamepor: 95%
Play3 93%
Gamesradar 10 von 10
Eurogamer 10 von 10
1UP 1+
Gamespy 5 von 5
Zero Punctuation: Grand Theft Auto IV Review


*Kurze Newsmeldungen zu GTA 4*

*PC-Version mit Internetaktivierung*


> UK mega-retailer Tesco have posted an image of the back of the PC version of GTA IV's box today. [...]
> "Initial activation requires internet connection"


http://www.gtagaming.com/news/comments.php?i=1491 / http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7388242&x=16

*Bilder der Special Edition*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Inhalt:
> # GTA IV für die Xbox 360 oder PS3 in einer Spezialverpackung (Metallbox)
> # GTA IV Art Book, mit vorher noch nicht veröffentlichten Produktions Artworks
> # Ausgewählte Soundtrack CD aus Grand Theft Auto IV, mit neuem Material von Top Künstlern die es nur hier gibt.
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6928


*GTA 4 wird verschoben:*


> Take-Two is reducing its fiscal 2007 guidance primarily to reflect the movement of the launch of Grand Theft Auto IV for the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system from the fourth quarter




*Keine Jugendfreigabe und angeblich ungeschnitten*
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/8175/1752698/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


*Karte und Tastenbelegung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS 3 und Xbox 360: Beide Versionen mit Installation


> When popping the disc into the PS3 for the first time, you’ll have a brief installation. Don’t worry, it only takes ten minutes or so, and there’s a pleasant bit of GTA history trivia to keep you occupied. So, unlike with Devil May Cry, you’ll be able to eat your sandwich prior to playing the game. On the 360, this installation is optional if you have a hard drive. I advise to proceed with installation—it reduces the already minimal frame rate issues on the 360.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2007)

*Infosammlungen zum Spiel - Teil 1*

*Erste Infos zum Spiel*


> # Das Spiel wird keine Flugzeuge bieten da es nur eine Stadt gibt
> # GTA IV spielt ausschliesslich in Liberty City. Diese soll größer sein als San Andreas. (Wüsten & Land drumherum die es in GTA IV nicht mehr gibt nicht mit einbezogen. Diese gibt es angeblich nicht mehr)
> # Die Karte wird kleiner sein als in San Andreas, dafür aber detaillierter.
> # Die Story wird diesmal mehr Freiheit bieten und man ist nicht länger der Sklave der Leute die einem Missionen geben
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6168


*Weitere Infos zum Spiel (Game Informer Preview)*


> - Liberty City basiert, wie schon bekannt, auf New York. Dabei gibt es 5 Stadtbezirke, welche auf den realen Vorbildern basieren: Broker (Brooklyn), Algonquin (Manhattan), Dukes (Queens), Bohan (Bronx) und Alderney (New Jersey).
> - Rockstar will alles lebendiger als jemals zuvor gestalten.
> - Spieler sollen diesmal mehr in die Geschichte eingreifen können.
> - Die Screenshots im Magazin stammen von der Xbox 360 Debug-Konsole und spiegeln nicht die endgültige Qualität des Spiels wider. Es wird am Ende noch besser aussehen.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=16018


*Neue Infos aus der Game Informer*


> - Es gibt zwar keine Flugzeuge im Spiel, allerdings wird man Helikopter fliegen können. Flugzeuge würden bei einer Stadt keinen Sinn machen, das Fliegen soll aber dennoch ein großer Teil des Spiels sein.
> - Es ist noch nicht bekannt, ob es Jahreszeiten geben wird.
> - Man wird auf Telefonmasten steigen können. Dabei soll man die Gewichtsverlagerung während dem Klettern sehr gut sehen können.
> - Die Fußgänger auf den Straßen waren bereits sehr gesprächig.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/16203/neue_infos_zu_grand_theft_auto_iv/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2007)

*Infosammlungen zum Spiel - Teil 2*

*Neue Infos aus dem Official PlayStation Magazine(UK)*


> # Brücken verbinden die Algonquin (Liberty Citys Äquivalent von Manhatten) mit anderen Bereichen, z.B. Broker (Brooklyn) und Dukes (Queens)
> # Die Sichtweite soll popupfrei mehrere Kilometer betragen
> # Die Arbeiten an GTA IV begannen im Jahr 2004 kurz nachdem man mit San Andreas fertig war.
> # Rockstar hat New Yorker Polizisten und Kriminalroman Schriftsteller interviewed um das Flair von New York City einzufangen.
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6388

*Aus dem "PS3 Unlimited Magazine" und dem "Official PlayStation Magazine"*


> - Der Hauptcharakter Niko ist zwischen 35 und 40 Jahre alt.
> - Die verschiedenen Wetterverhältnisse und Tageszeiten sollen sich nicht nur optisch auf das Spiel auswirken, sondern es viel stärker beeinfussen. Sie können manchmal sogar entscheidend dafür sein, einen Auftrag erfolgreich abzuschließen - z.B. je nachdem, zu welcher Tageszeit man die Mission erledigt.
> - Am Tag sind mehr Passanten und Autos zu sehen, während nachts weniger in den Straßen los ist.
> - Es gibt ein U-Bahn-System.
> ...


Gamefront.de


*Aus dem "Official Xbox 360 Magazine"*


> - Es ist möglich, Objekte im Kofferraum eines Wagens zu verstauen. Steht Niko hinter einem Wagen, erscheint oben links im Bildschirm ein kleines Interface. Via LB-Taste öffnet sich der Kofferraum.
> - Man kann Feuerleitern hinaufklettern und von einem Hausdach aufs nächste springen.
> - Die Geschichte soll insgesamt düsterer sein als bisher.


Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

*Aus der britischen "Play"*


> - Rockstar North will etwas völlig Neues ins Audio-System integrieren. Es hat aber nichts mit 'Custom Soundtracks' zu tun.
> - Es gibt keine Skateboards und Jet-Packs, Fahrräder wären aber möglich.
> - Staton Island ist nicht vorhanden, weil der Stadtteil anderen von New York zu ähnlich war.
> - Die Bildschirmanzeigen informieren bislang nur über das Gebiet, in dem man sich aufhält; die Einblendung dauert ein bis zwei Sekunden. Außerdem wird die aktuelle Waffe angezeigt.
> ...


Gamefront.de & gtaplanet.de



> -es gibt keine Lebensanzeige, man soll den Gesundheitszustand der Spielfigur sehen können
> -Flammenwerfer und Raketenwerfer wird es weiterhin geben
> -Explosion sind noch größer als bisher. In einer Mission muss man eine Kettenreaktion mit der Explosion mehrerer Autos verursachen
> -Autos explodieren nur noch durch Waffengewalt, nicht durch Unfälle
> ...


http://www.ps3-talk.de/portal.php?topic_id=5469


*Infos aus dem Xbox 360 Magazine (UK)*


> - Passanten reagieren auf den Straßenverkehr. Als es beinahe zu einem Unfall kommt, ruft einer: 'That was fucked up!'.
> 
> - Dem Aufbau eigener Geschäfte (wie zuletzt in GTA Vice City Stories) wird nur geringe Bedeutung beigemessen. Es macht keinen Sinn, das Leben eines Kriminellen fortzuführen, wenn man dauernd immense Einnahmen aus Nacht-Clubs oder Taxi-Unternehmen erhält.
> 
> - Die Synchronsprecher sollen diesmal nicht so bekannt sein wie bisher. Ebenso will man nicht so bekannte Musik in den Soundtrack einbinden, so dass man u.a. Indies oder Bands ohne Vertrag erwarten kann.


gamefront.de


*Infos von Yahoo!Games*


> - Außer an Telefonmasten kann Niko auch an Bäumen und anderen Objekten hinaufklettern.
> 
> - Schäden, Verletzungen und Blut sollen optisch deutlich detaillierter dargestellt werden als bisher. An einigen der sehr extremen Gewaltszenen könnte man mehr Anstoß nehmen als bisher.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de / Yahoo!Games


*Infos und Bilder aus dem britischen Magazin Games TM*


> - Der Times Square heißt in GTA IV 'Star Junction'
> - Man kann das Mobiltelefon nutzen, um Waffen zu bestellen.
> - Man kann sich von einem Taxi an bestimmte Orte fahren lassen. Entweder beobachtet man die Fahrt aus der Ego-Perspektive, oder man kürzt sie durch einen Knopfdruck ab.
> - Das 'TW@'-Internetcafe aus GTA III kehrt in GTA IV zurück. Diesmal soll man darin aber im virtuellen Internet surfen können, was laut Rockstar sehr umfangreich und wichtig sein wird.
> ...



http://www.consolewars.de/news/17111/neue_bilder_und_infos_zu_gta_iv/


*Infos aus dem OXM*


> - Der korrupte Polizist Francis McCreary weiß, dass Niko ein Verbrechen begannen hat. Doch anstatt in zu verhaften, bittet er Niko um einen Gefallen: Er soll den Anwalt Goldberg umbringen.
> - Handys sind ein wichtiger Teil von GTA IV. Sie stellen eine der wichtigsten Möglichkeiten dar, durch die Stadt zu kommen.
> - Angeblich soll es auch Flammen- und Raketenwerfer geben.
> - Um den Mehrspieler-Modus aufzurufen, aktiviert man ihn während des Spiels vom Handy aus.
> ...


via gamefront.de




> IGN hat einige neue Bilder zu Grand Theft Auto IV veröffentlicht. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch ein neues Preview, aus welchem einige neue Infos hervorgehen:
> 
> - IGN konnte eine fast fertige Version von GTA IV anspielen.
> 
> ...


Zusammenfassung consolewars / vollständiges Preview auf IGN: http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/847/847102p1.html


*Infos aus dem PSM3 und Games Master Magazin*


> - Fährt man sehr schnell mit einem Motorrad und baut einen Unfall, verliert man den Helm.
> - Heftige Feuergefechte zerstören teilweise die Umgebung.
> - Mit dem Mobiltelefon lassen sich Polizei, Rettungswagen und Feuerwehr rufen.
> - Es gibt 18 Radio Stationen. Diese lassen sich auch mit dem Mobiltelefon hören.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/19365/gta_iv_neue_scans_und_infos/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

*Infos diverser US-Seiten*


> - IGN durfte beide Versionen anspielen und konnte nur geringe Unterschiede feststellen. So soll die Xbox 360-Version heller sein und etwas kräftigere Farben bieten, während die PS3-Version weniger Aliasing-Probleme hat.
> - Beide Versionen laufen mit einer konstanten Bildrate, auch wenn viel auf dem Bildschirm los ist.
> - Wenn man den Gegnern in Arme und Beine schießt, reagieren diese unterschiedlich, können aber weiterhin zurückschießen.
> - GTA IV beseitigt mit dem neuen Zielsystem jegliche Probleme mit den Zielsystemen aus den Vorgängern.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/19615/neue_infos_und_bilder_zu_grand_theft_auto_iv/


*Keine Jugendfreigabe und angeblich ungeschnitten*
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/8175/1752698/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


*Infos vom Schwedischen Level(?)*


> - Handgranaten lassen sich jetzt sehr präzise werfen.
> - Wird der Held Niko von einer Kugel getroffen, spritzt Blut an die Kamera. Niko hat außerdem genau dort eine blutige Wunde, wo er getroffen wurde.
> - Mit dem Auto kann man Müllcontainer, Hydranten, Büsche und Parkbänke kaputtfahren.
> - Durch das neue Fahndungs-System ist es nahezu unmöglich, einem Helikopter und zwei Polizeiwagen zu entkommen.
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.04.2007 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Es gibt zwar keine Flugzeuge im Spiel, allerdings wird man Helikopter fliegen können. Flugzeuge würden bei einer Stadt keinen Sinn machen, das Fliegen soll aber dennoch ein großer Teil des Spiels sein.
> 
> 
> Das wird wohl einige Spieler wieder glücklich machen.



z.B. mich 

Ich hatte ja schon darauf gehofft, dass die Aussage "no planes" die Helis nicht einschließt, passt ja auch eher zur Stadt. Die Bewegungsfreiheit mit nem Heli auf nen Wolkenkratzer zu landen reicht mir schon mal ^^



> - Boote wird es höchstwahrscheinlich wieder geben.


Hey, wieso gab es da Bedenken? :-o Schwimmen kann man hoffentlich auch noch


----------



## Gesteini (24. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.04.2007 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Es gibt zwar keine Flugzeuge im Spiel, allerdings wird man Helikopter fliegen können. Flugzeuge würden bei einer Stadt keinen Sinn machen, das Fliegen soll aber dennoch ein großer Teil des Spiels sein.
> 
> 
> Das wird wohl einige Spieler wieder glücklich machen.


  
Mich nicht. Für mich waren die Flugzeuge, vor allem in San Andreas mit das Beste was es zum Fortbewegen gab. Man musste sich zwar erstmal sehr an die Steuerung gewöhnen, hatte man dies geschafft (ging zumindest mir so) war Fliegen einfach super. 
Schnell ein Flugzeug genommen, z.B. in San Fierro, rüber nach Los Santos und mit dem Fallschirm dort gelandet wo man wollte, besser gings imho doch garnicht.   
Wenn Rockstar in GTA 4 allerdings die Helisteuerung verbessert, kann ich mich damit abfinden.
Obwohl sie im Prinzip ja Recht haben, dass in einer Stadt Flugzeuge keinen Sinn machen.
Andererseits gebe es ja noch die Möglichkeit entweder wieder einen Senkrechtstarter oder einen Schwenkflügler, wie den Osprey nur kleiner, in das Spiel einzubauen, das wär echt was.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

*Update* Es wurden neue Infos aus dem OPM(UK) eingetragen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

*kopier*
zu


> Auf der Xbox 360 schränken DVD und fehlende Festplatte (des Core Systems) die Entwickler ein, während jede PS3 eine Festplatte besitzt und mit Blu-ray auch das größere Speichermedium.


Da die Versionen wohl grafisch und inhaltlich identisch werden könnten sich Abstriche auch für die PS3-Version ergeben :/

Daten auf beiden Systemen insgeheim wegzulassen würde ja niemanden auffallen. Hätte die PS3-Version aber mehr von irgendetwas wäre der Aufschrei groß...

Ich würde es erst glauben, dass es keine Einschränkungen gab, wenn GTA4 auf 2 DVDs für 360 erscheint *g* Allerdings wird das nicht passieren, da müsste man ja zwischen den Stadtteilen DVDs wechseln und es soll ja Nichtmal Ladezeiten geben.


Edit: hier die Scans zum OPM-Preview:
http://www.consolewars.de/generalpurpose/pictureviewer.php?id=50238&cid=&sid=&rid=16269&type=news&redirect=%2Fnews%2Fnewsdisplay.php%3Fshowpage%3D%26idx%3D16269%23ganc#screenview


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.04.2007 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es erst glauben, dass es keine Einschränkungen gab, wenn GTA4 auf 2 DVDs für 360 erscheint *g* Allerdings wird das nicht passieren, da müsste man ja zwischen den Stadtteilen DVDs wechseln und es soll ja Nichtmal Ladezeiten geben.


Aber die Aussage wurde in einen Playstation-Magazin gemacht. Daher könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen, dass Xbox-Core-User Ladezeiten / Diskwechsel haben und Leute mit HD können einen Teil der Daten auf die HD kopieren, so wie es bei einigen PS3-Titel bislang optional der Fall ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.04.2007 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar wäre das möglich, würde sich aber wie gesagt nicht mit den Aussagen zu den Ladezeiten decken.

Vielleicht geht es aber auch nur darum z.B. die Musik und Sprachsamples (GTA3-Niveau kann man heute nicht mehr bringen) in höherer Qualität drauf zu packen und das eben auf einer einzigen DVD ein Problem ist.

Diskwechsel kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen, in dem 360-Rollenspiel Blue Dragon (3 DVDs) geht das ja ohne dass es jetzt sooo stören würde, aber bei GTA?


----------



## DoktorX (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

Wie gross wird denn GTA 4 werden?
Ich hoffe nicht so gross wie GTA San Andreas, war mir zu gross. Vice City war von der grösse ganz gut.
Aber keine PC Fassung würde ja Rockstar viele Einbussen bringen. Auch nicht jeder hat ne PS3, viele werden eher noch die PS2 haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				DoktorX am 28.04.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gross wird denn GTA 4 werden?
> Ich hoffe nicht so gross wie GTA San Andreas, war mir zu gross. Vice City war von der grösse ganz gut.


Schau dir die längeren Texte im obersten Beitrag mal an. Da wird ein wenig in Bezug auf die Größe / Spielzeit gesagt.



> Aber keine PC Fassung würde ja Rockstar viele Einbussen bringen. Auch nicht jeder hat ne PS3, viele werden eher noch die PS2 haben.


Und wie viel würde Rockstar einbüßen? :o Nicht jeder PC Spieler würde sich das Spiel kaufen oder überhaupt Interesse daran haben. Auch bleibt die Frage welche PC Hardware benötigt wird, um das Spiel zocken zu können.
So mancher wird sicherlich für ein Spiel aufrüsten, aber längst nicht jeder. Hier gibt es beispielsweise eine interessante Auswertung welche Hardware die Steam-User haben. Da wurdenzwar nur etwa 500.000 Daten ausgewertet, aber ein grober Anhaltspunkt ist es schon.


----------



## Spcial (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 28.04.2007 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wäre ziemlich bitter für die PC Spieler wie mich. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es für den PC kommt und wenn nicht, kauf ich mir dann zur Veröffentlichung die Xbox360. So teuer wird die dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr sein.


----------



## DoktorX (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie viel würde Rockstar einbüßen? :o


Wieviel kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenne die VErkaufszahlen von den vorherigen GTA Teilen nicht.
Rechnen wir mal mit 1000 PC Käufern. Das SPiel zu 50€. Das sind schon 50000€. 50000€ haben oder nicht haben ist schon was.


Ich sehe auch grad, ich hab vllt ein falsches Wort gebraucht. Sie würden natürlich weniger Gewinn/Umsatz machen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				DoktorX am 28.04.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2007 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind nur keine 50€ „haben“ pro Spiel. Da musst du einiges von abziehen. Kein PC Spiel kostet 50€, dann will der Handel verdienen, die Produktion und Lagerung fällt an und eine Portierung auf den PC wird auch nicht mal eben "nebenbei" gemacht. Ganz zu schweigen vom Support. Da will Rockstar sicherlich, wenn sie es schon auf den PC bringen, möglichst viele Exemplare verkaufen -> Entsprechend sollten die Leute auch zum Großteil Rechner haben, worauf das Spiel läuft. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein GTA 4 überhaupt nicht für den PC kommt. Nur wird es ganz sicher nicht zeitgleich mit den Konsolenfassungen erscheinen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Spcial am 28.04.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre ziemlich bitter für die PC Spieler wie mich. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es für den PC kommt und wenn nicht, kauf ich mir dann zur Veröffentlichung die Xbox360. So teuer wird die dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr sein.


Bis zum Release von GTA4 dürfte die XB360 Elite langsam die XBOX 20GB und die "Core" etwas aus den Regalen vertreiben, bzw. zumindest für Preisstürze bei den "alten" Fassungen sorgen. Die Core bekommt man bereits jetzt schon für 200 Euro nachgeworfen (bei Angeboten), die Premium hingegen samt Spielen im Bundle für 350 bis 400 Euro. Wer wirklich GTA4 haben MUSS, wird sicherlich irgendwie eine kostengünstige Plattform erwerben können. 

Zu den Konvertierungen: Es ist immer eine Frage, ob und wie teuer speziell angepasste Versionen für den PC-Markt sind, und ob es sich für einen Publisher lohnen würde, diese in Auftrag zu geben. Man wird sehen wie Rockstar entscheiden wird, und ob eine PC-Fassung nach dem Release der Konsolenversionen aufschlagen wird. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## STF (30. April 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Gesteini am 24.04.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich nicht. Für mich waren die Flugzeuge, vor allem in San Andreas mit das Beste was es zum Fortbewegen gab. Man musste sich zwar erstmal sehr an die Steuerung gewöhnen, hatte man dies geschafft (ging zumindest mir so) war Fliegen einfach super.
> Schnell ein Flugzeug genommen, z.B. in San Fierro, rüber nach Los Santos und mit dem Fallschirm dort gelandet wo man wollte, besser gings imho doch garnicht.
> ...
> Obwohl sie im Prinzip ja Recht haben, dass in einer Stadt Flugzeuge keinen Sinn machen.



Ich denke mal das hat auch was mit dem 11.9. zu tun.
Das war / ist für viele Amerikaner (und Andere) ein sehr ernstes Thema.
Gerade weil Bürgermeister Bloomberg die Ähnlichkeit zwischen LC & New York City angeprangert hat. Wenn dann auch noch die Möglichkeit bestehen würde, einen Jet in einen Wolkenkratzer zu crashen etc, dann bekäme wohl Rockstar ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten das Spiel so zu veröffentlichen.
Also sind die Planes einfach kein Thema.
Aber ich finde gut dass Helis dabei sind.

Ich bin auf ein neues Grand Theft Auto gespannt.
Hört sich jedenfalls alles ziemlich gut, was man hier so lesen & begutachten kann.
Danke an Nali!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2007)

*17 neue Bilder (Scans) aus dem OPM*

http://www.pcdaily.de/galleryshow_1_11479.htm

edit:
so neu sind die bilder dann wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Gesteini (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				STF am 30.04.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das hat auch was mit dem 11.9. zu tun.
> Das war / ist für viele Amerikaner (und Andere) ein sehr ernstes Thema.
> Gerade weil Bürgermeister Bloomberg die Ähnlichkeit zwischen LC & New York City angeprangert hat. Wenn dann auch noch die Möglichkeit bestehen würde, einen Jet in einen Wolkenkratzer zu crashen etc, dann bekäme wohl Rockstar ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten das Spiel so zu veröffentlichen.
> Also sind die Planes einfach kein Thema.
> ...


Ja, klingt einleuchtend. Hab ich nicht dran gedacht an die Möglichkeit.
Freue mich natürlich trotzdem riesig drauf.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				STF am 30.04.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das hat auch was mit dem 11.9. zu tun.
> ...
> Wenn dann auch noch die Möglichkeit bestehen würde, einen Jet in einen Wolkenkratzer zu crashen etc, dann bekäme wohl Rockstar ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten das Spiel so zu veröffentlichen.
> ...



Glaube nicht das es daran scheitert. Dann müssten alle Flugsimulatoren verboten werden...

Glaube eher es macht wirklich keinen Sinn in einer Stadt mit einem Flugzeug herum zu fliegen...
Evtl. gibt es da ja auch Probleme mit der Performance...  :-o


----------



## Spcial (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Chemenu am 02.05.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 30.04.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, aber bei einem MS Flug Simulator wurde dann entfernt, dass man in Hochhäuser crashen kann.

mfg


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Spcial am 02.05.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, aber bei einem MS Flug Simulator wurde dann entfernt, dass man in Hochhäuser crashen kann.


Es wurden die beiden Türme entfernt und es kam das Gerücht auf damit wäre geübt worden.


> # Nach den Anschlägen vom 11. September 2001 geriet die Version 2000 in die Schlagzeilen. Es wurde damit argumentiert, dass dieses Programm zum Training der Piloten genutzt wurde. In der Tat war für diese Version ein Add-on erhältlich, das die 767 mit hoher Qualität simulierte. Da die 767 und die 757 über ein ähnliches Cockpit verfügen, wurde seitens der Regenbogenpresse gemutmaßt, die Flugzeugtypen könnten aufgrund dieser Trainingsmöglichkeit ausgewählt worden sein.
> # Ebenfalls aufgrund der Anschläge wurden die Türme des WTC aus dem FS 2002 entfernt sowie ein Patch für den Vorgänger FS 2000 angeboten, der auch in dieser Version die Twin Towers entfernte. Kurioserweise wurde sehr schnell von anderen Seiten ein "Gegenpatch" veröffentlicht, der die beiden Türme wieder in den FS 2002 einfügte. Grund war eine Diskussion, ob es denn sinnvoll sei, die Gebäude so kurz nach den Anschlägen schon "abzuschreiben".


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Flugsimulator#Trivia


----------



## Rubbermen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

.....wollt 11. September nachdaddeln


----------



## bumi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Rubbermen am 03.05.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> .....wollt 11. September nachdaddeln


Nein, nicht WIR wollen das... aber bei all den Bekloppten da draussen, weiss man ja nie worauf man in seiner Langeweile kommen kann...
Ich mein, ich hab damals in GTA2 die Zeit am liebsten damit verbracht Autos auf einem grossen Platz zu sammeln und danach einen Molotov reinzuwerfen   

Aber eben: neue Spiele mit neuen Engines eröffnen auch neue Möglichkeiten für Hobby-Psychos! *g*


----------



## STF (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				bumi am 04.05.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Rubbermen am 03.05.2007 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich kommt der Text von Rubbermen so rüber, als ob er das gerne machen wollte und daher auch die Smilies.
Aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren...  

@ Chemenu:
Alle Flugsimulatoren? Wozu? Haben die ALLE ein New York Szenario?   

Also ich denk mir schon dass es auch eine gewisse Rolle spielt.


----------



## ananas45 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Rubbermen am 03.05.2007 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> .....wollt 11. September nachdaddeln


kannste doch im Multiplayer Mod von GTA SA (GTA MP heißt das)


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

- Zieht Nico eine Waffe, positioniert sich die Kamera über seine Schulter und ein Fadenkreuz ist in der Bildschirmmitte zu sehen. Es ist möglich ein Ziel fest zu erfassen, und währenddessen herumzulaufen, um Gegenfeuer auszuweichen.

- Als der Charakter in die Nähe einer Bushaltestelle kam, erschien ein Bildschirmsymbol für einen Busfahrplan.

- Läuft man auf dem Gehweg über ein Gitter, kann man hindurch und nach unten schauen. Das Licht leuchtet den Schacht realistisch aus.

- Philip Glass, der Autor der Trailer-Musik, wird auch am Soundtrack mitarbeiten.

Quelle: http://www.gamefront.de/


----------



## olstyle (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Spcial am 02.05.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, aber bei einem MS Flug Simulator wurde dann entfernt, dass man in Hochhäuser crashen kann.


Also in meiner 95er Version(lang ists her) gabs eine vordefinierte Route die genau auf WTC drauf hielt bzw. zwischen den beiden Türmen durch ging.
Große Weltverschwörung anyone  ?


----------



## Icefighter (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

Für das neue GTA wünsche ich mir.... dass die Polizei auch mal andere Verbrecher jagt.


----------



## SchabbeS (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.05.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Spcial am 02.05.2007 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin bei Flugsimulator 2000gerne ma mit einer Boeing 777 oder 737 in das World Trade Center geflogen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

Es gibt 18 neue Bilder.


----------



## d1Ze (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 28.04.2007 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so wird es wohl sein, die anderen GTA Titel, sind auch nicht zeitgleich mit den Konsolenversionen released worden. Das GTA !V nicht für den PC erscheinen wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, auch wenn esz.Zt. behauptet wird. Mit einer PC Version, würde man schon ´ne ziemlich große Maße an Gamern ansprechen, die es sich auch garantiert kaufen würden. Der Langzeitspielspaß ist einfach enorm, ganz zu schweigen von den möglichen Modifikationen, basierend auf der GTA !V Engine.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto 4 - Infos und Newsschnipsel zum Spiel [Sammelthread]*

Neue Infohäppchen:
*Aus dem "PS3 Unlimited Magazine" und dem "Official PlayStation Magazine"*


> - Der Hauptcharakter Niko ist zwischen 35 und 40 Jahre alt.
> - Die verschiedenen Wetterverhältnisse und Tageszeiten sollen sich nicht nur optisch auf das Spiel auswirken, sondern es viel stärker beeinfussen. Sie können manchmal sogar entscheidend dafür sein, einen Auftrag erfolgreich abzuschließen - z.B. je nachdem, zu welcher Tageszeit man die Mission erledigt.
> - Am Tag sind mehr Passanten und Autos zu sehen, während nachts weniger in den Straßen los ist.
> - Es gibt ein U-Bahn-System.
> ...



*Aus dem "Official Xbox 360 Magazine"*


> - Es ist möglich, Objekte im Kofferraum eines Wagens zu verstauen. Steht Niko hinter einem Wagen, erscheint oben links im Bildschirm ein kleines Interface. Via LB-Taste öffnet sich der Kofferraum.
> - Man kann Feuerleitern hinaufklettern und von einem Hausdach aufs nächste springen.
> - Die Geschichte soll insgesamt düsterer sein als bisher.



Beides jeweils von Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2007)

*Neuer Trailer am 28.06*

Im "Rockstar Propaganda Newsletter" wird ein neuer Trailer für den 28.06.07 angekündigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*Neue Infos*

aus der britischen "Play"


> - Rockstar North will etwas völlig Neues ins Audio-System integrieren. Es hat aber nichts mit 'Custom Soundtracks' zu tun.
> - Es gibt keine Skateboards und Jet-Packs, Fahrräder wären aber möglich.
> - Staton Island ist nicht vorhanden, weil der Stadtteil anderen von New York zu ähnlich war.
> - Die Bildschirmanzeigen informieren bislang nur über das Gebiet, in dem man sich aufhält; die Einblendung dauert ein bis zwei Sekunden. Außerdem wird die aktuelle Waffe angezeigt.
> ...



von Gamefront.de & gtaplanet.de


----------



## Kandinata (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.06.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mögliche features



ich habe langsam das gefühl das das womöglich das erste gta wird welches einen kleinen "rückschritt" machen könnte (ich rede nicht von schlechter), die gestrichenen features häufen sich langsam   

aber nagut, das sind alles nur womögliche dinge die kommen oder gestrichen wurden, einfach mal abwarten bis was offizielles kommt, dann kann man besser meckern


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*

Und wieder neue Infos


> -es gibt keine Lebensanzeige, man soll den Gesundheitszustand der Spielfigur sehen können
> -Flammenwerfer und Raketenwerfer wird es weiterhin geben
> -Explosion sind noch größer als bisher. In einer Mission muss man eine Kettenreaktion mit der Explosion mehrerer Autos verursachen
> -Autos explodieren nur noch durch Waffengewalt, nicht durch Unfälle
> ...


http://www.ps3-talk.de/portal.php?topic_id=5469


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2007)

*GTA und Yahoo*



> WHEN:
> Grand Theft Auto IV trailer premieres on June 28, 2007 at 12 p.m. EST
> Get exclusive Grand Theft Auto IV content all week beginning on June 22, 2007
> 
> ...


Yahoo-Pressemeldung / http://www.xbox-archiv.de/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juni 2007)

*Neue Infos*

*Infos aus dem Xbox 360 Magazine (UK)*


> - Passanten reagieren auf den Straßenverkehr. Als es beinahe zu einem Unfall kommt, ruft einer: 'That was fucked up!'.
> 
> - Dem Aufbau eigener Geschäfte (wie zuletzt in GTA Vice City Stories) wird nur geringe Bedeutung beigemessen. Es macht keinen Sinn, das Leben eines Kriminellen fortzuführen, wenn man dauernd immense Einnahmen aus Nacht-Clubs oder Taxi-Unternehmen erhält.
> 
> - Die Synchronsprecher sollen diesmal nicht so bekannt sein wie bisher. Ebenso will man nicht so bekannte Musik in den Soundtrack einbinden, so dass man u.a. Indies oder Bands ohne Vertrag erwarten kann.



gamefront.de


----------



## Razor (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*



> - Die Synchronsprecher sollen diesmal nicht so bekannt sein wie bisher. Ebenso will man nicht so bekannte Musik in den Soundtrack einbinden, so dass man u.a. Indies oder Bands ohne Vertrag erwarten kann.



Finde ich gut, denn in den vorhergegangenen Teilen bot der Soundtrack immer eine Beziehung zur Zeit aufzubauen (Rapmusik in den 90ern usw) und bot auch einen Wiedererkennungswert.
Da das neue GTA nun in der aktuellen Zeit spielen soll, wäre es imo stilistisch dumm, aktuelle Charts ins Radio packen, die in ein paar Monaten wieder "alt" sind, dadurch verliert die Welt die aufgebaute Aktualität (außerdem sind die aktuellen Charts in den oberen Rängen meist nur dummes Gedudel das man nach 3 Wiederholungen wieder vergessen will - unschön für ein Spiel).

Dann lieber eher unbekannte Bands, die man vielleicht noch gar nicht kennt/gehört hat, so dass man dann während des Spielens das Gefühl hat etwas neues, aktuelles zu hören.

Allerdings vermisse ich schon jetzt die Stimmen bekannter Hollywood Stars, allerdings bin ich mir sicher das die neuen Synchronsprecher ihren Job genausogut und authentisch machen werden 

So long


----------



## PilleFryday (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*

am 28.6. kommt der neue Trailer 

BTW: Mich würde es generell mal interessieren, wie hoch der Goregehalt sein wird. So ne schöne Explosion sollte schon den entsprechenden Schaden hervorrufen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*



			
				PilleFryday am 26.06.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Mich würde es generell mal interessieren, wie hoch der Goregehalt sein wird. So ne schöne Explosion sollte schon den entsprechenden Schaden hervorrufen





> -man wird Schusswunden erkennen können, aus Wunden tritt Blut


----------



## PilleFryday (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> PilleFryday am 26.06.2007 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, das war mir bereits bekannt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Juni 2007)

*Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*

Am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr wird es den neuen Trailer geben:


> Für GTA IV Fans könnte es heute Abend spät werden: Denn am 28. Juni ab 1:00 Uhr morgens steht der neue Trailer zu GTA IV mit dem Titel Looking For That Special Someone auf Xbox.de zum Download bereit. Gleichzeitig werden die neuen Eindrücke aus GTA IV natürlich auch in HD auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz und auf Rockstargames.com/IV erhältlich sein.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6936



Edit: Scheinbar gab es da einen kleiner Fehler bei der Zeitangabe. Der Trailer wird wohl erst um 18 Uhr zu sehen sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*

In etwa einer Minuten sollte der Trailer bei Yahoo und Rockstar zu sehen sein. 


Edit: Noch nicht da.  Aber die Seite ist down. 

Edit 2: Auf Yahoo ist es zu sehen. Allerdings in einer grauenhaften Qualität.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> In etwa einer Minuten sollte der Trailer bei Yahoo und Rockstar zu sehen sein.
> 
> 
> Edit: Noch nicht da.  Aber die Seite ist down.
> ...



Bei mir nicht, konnte ihn direkt angucken.
War jetzt mehr Action bezogen (1 Minute Trailer).

Spontan konnte ich als neues Element ausmachen, dass man sich scheinbar an Fahrzeuge hängen kann.

Edit: ja Qualität ist mies, dachte am Anfang wie hässlich GTA4 doch geworden ist  Ne, ich will den Trailer dann später im PS-Store (Xbox live schon heute scheinbar) in 720p sehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: ja Qualität ist mies, dachte am Anfang wie hässlich GTA4 doch geworden ist  Ne, ich will den Trailer dann später im PS-Store (Xbox live schon heute scheinbar) in 720p sehen.


Auf der Rockstar-Seite ist die Qualität zumindest ein wenig besser. Aber da warte ich jetzt auch lieber auf die HD-Version des Trailers. Sah wirklich grauenhaft aus.


----------



## sandman2003 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mir ist scheißegal wie es aussieht... hauptsache gta...

außerdem sieht es gar net übel aus.. für die komplexität und so..

soll mal endlich für pc angekündigt werden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*

Es gibt den Trailer nun auch als HD-Download:
http://playsyde.com/leech_4013_1_en.html
http://media.rockstargames.com/flies/trailer2/1280x720.zip


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*



			
				sandman2003 am 28.06.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir reden von der Qualität des Trailers, durch die man die gute Grafik des Spiels kaum erkennen kann.


Aber ist ja jetzt egal, Danke Nali für die HD-Version ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*

Wer sich den HD-Trailer nicht saugen / will kann, der kann sich nun auch einfach einige Bilder aus dem HD-Video ansehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier eine längere Liste an Downloadmöglichkeiten für die HD Version:
http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=12833
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/g/grandtheftautoiv/
http://www.xboxyde.com/leech_4013_en.html
http://www.openxbox360.com/download.php?F=%2Fgta4_trailer2_720p.wmv&M=f8a08246732d7d52bbba8289af251579&G=Grand+Theft+Auto+IV
http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6955
http://media.rockstargames.com/flies/trailer2/1280x720.zip

Auch auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz gibt es den Trailer (und zusätzliche ein kostenloses GTA-Theme und Spielebilder).

Und hier Trailer 2 als Stream:
http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html
http://www.xboxyde.com/stream_4013_en.html


----------



## RevolverOcelot (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*

Schön sieht man weit mehr als im Ersten Trailer.


----------



## PilleFryday (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*

Also meine Top-Adresse für topaktuelle HD-Videos lautet 

http://www.gametrailers.com


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trailer #2 am 28.06 um 1:00 Uhr*



			
				PilleFryday am 28.06.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Top-Adresse für topaktuelle HD-Videos lautet
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com



Die haben den Trailer aber erst seit 10 Minuten 


Dieses Mal gabs den Trailer bereits kurz nach der Veröffentlichung für die PS3 und 360 online in HD zu saugen.


Aber tatsächlich wirkt es grafisch irgendwie "schlechter", außer den Lichteffekten.
Ich wundere mich deshalb, weil man in jedem Preview lesen konnte, dass die Spielgrafik nach dem 1. Trailer stark aufgebohrt wurde


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*Neue Infos*

Es gibt neue Infos aus dem britischen Magazin Games TM


> - Der Times Square heißt in GTA IV 'Star Junction'
> - Man kann das Mobiltelefon nutzen, um Waffen zu bestellen.
> - Man kann sich von einem Taxi an bestimmte Orte fahren lassen. Entweder beobachtet man die Fahrt aus der Ego-Perspektive, oder man kürzt sie durch einen Knopfdruck ab.
> - Das 'TW@'-Internetcafe aus GTA III kehrt in GTA IV zurück. Diesmal soll man darin aber im virtuellen Internet surfen können, was laut Rockstar sehr umfangreich und wichtig sein wird.
> ...



Text / Bilder aus dem Bericht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.consolewars.de/news/17111/neue_bilder_und_infos_zu_gta_iv/


----------



## PilleFryday (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Infos*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.07.2007 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt neue Infos aus dem britischen Magazin Games TM
> 
> 
> > - Der Times Square heißt in GTA IV 'Star Junction'
> ...



Da wurden ja viele positive Features von Scarface übernommen....gefällt mir...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2007)

*Infos aus dem OXM*

Es gibt neue Infos aus dem OXM


> - Der korrupte Polizist Francis McCreary weiß, dass Niko ein Verbrechen begannen hat. Doch anstatt in zu verhaften, bittet er Niko um einen Gefallen: Er soll den Anwalt Goldberg umbringen.
> - Handys sind ein wichtiger Teil von GTA IV. Sie stellen eine der wichtigsten Möglichkeiten dar, durch die Stadt zu kommen.
> - Angeblich soll es auch Flammen- und Raketenwerfer geben.
> - Um den Mehrspieler-Modus aufzurufen, aktiviert man ihn während des Spiels vom Handy aus.
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## Razor (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Infos aus dem OXM*

Teil4 bietet auch ein Cover System ähnlich dem von RB6:V und GoW  :-o 



			
				[b schrieb:
			
		

> Gamepro[/b]]Niko's trapped. To exit the building, he'll have to get a through a horde of armed security. With his pistol, he finds cover behind a cleaning cart. *The cover system reminds of Gears of War and Rainbow Six: Vegas--a complete combat reinvention for GTA. Blind-firing over the cart* takes one guard down, but several more block Niko's way out.



Man merkt an den vielen neuen Infos, dass sich die GTA Serie immer weiter vom arcadigem Sandboxgame hin zum Story orientierten Actionthriller mit offener Spielwelt entwickelt  anders als die Vorgänger, trotzdem finde ich es nun fast schon besser allein von den vielen Details her  In den vergangenen GTA Teilen (Teil 1und 2 ausgenommen) hat mich das simple Herumrasen und Zerstören auch nicht sonderlich begeistert, im Gegensatz zu den Story(missionen)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Infos aus dem OXM*

*Onlinevorschauberichte*
Team Xbox
Gamespot
Gamesradar
IGN
ComputerandVideogames
1 UP
Kikizo


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. August 2007)

*Verschiebung*

GTA 4 wird verschoben:


> Take-Two is reducing its fiscal 2007 guidance primarily to reflect the movement of the launch of Grand Theft Auto IV for the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system from the fourth quarter of fiscal 2007 to fiscal 2008, due to additional development time required to complete the title. The title is now planned for release in the Company's second quarter of fiscal 2008.


http://ir.take2games.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=258238


----------



## Eniman (2. August 2007)

*AW: Verschiebung*

Das wundert mich kein bisschen.  Dafür, dass es schon im Oktober 2007 erscheinen sollte, hat man einfach gameplaytechnisch (Videos) zu wenig (bzw. eigentlich gar nichts) gesehen. (Außer ein paar eingeladene Presseleute)

Ich hoffe die PC-Version kommt auch noch 2008...  Dass sie kommt, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2007)

*Jack Thompson vs. GTA 4*

Noch ist GTA 4 zwar noch im Handel, aber der gute Jack wettert schon jetzt heftig gegen den Titel. Aktuell hat er Take 2 ein Ultimatum gestellt, weil angeblich die erste Mission des Spiels daran besteht einen Anwalt zu erledigen. Jetzt fühlt er sich bedroht. 



> I have this morning read with interest an article on page 80 and 81 of the September 2007 issue of Game Informer magazine which was generated when, according to its author, Rockstar Games “stopped by the Game Informer offices for an impromptu hour-long gameplay session with the Xbox 360 version of the game.”
> 
> The showcasing play of the game to Game Informer revealed that the first killing mission of the “hero” of the game, Niko, is to kill a certain lawyer. When Niko comes into this lawyer’s office, having used subterfuge to do so, Niko pulls a gun on the lawyer who says, “that the firm supports the second amendment and that ‘Guns don’t kill people. Video games do.’”
> 
> ...



http://gamepolitics.com/2007/09/18/jack-thompson-says-gta-4-mission-target-is-him-threatens-to-block-release/


----------



## Chemenu (19. September 2007)

*AW: Jack Thompson vs. GTA 4*



> _... Take Two references to me as a bisexual pedophile on its corporate website…
> [...]
> You have until five o’clock P.M. this Friday… to inform me that you are going to delete the above references and any other references that could reasonably be construed to be references to me...._



Muhahahaha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wette die lachen sich kaputt über das armselige Würstchen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Dezember 2007)

*Trailer #3*

Trailer #3 ist raus.

Zum HD Stream / Download auf Gametrailers
Und hier die Version in schlechterer Qualität


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trailer #3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.12.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Trailer #3 ist raus.
> 
> Zum HD Stream / Download auf Gametrailers
> Und hier die Version in schlechterer Qualität



Einfach grandios!
Das wird ein waschechtes GTA, genau so wie es sein muss!   
Auch die Musik im Trailer ist absolut klasse.


----------



## Kandinata (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trailer #3*



			
				Chemenu am 06.12.2007 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.12.2007 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, meine Befürchtungen das man nun was neues machen will in Form von Realismus und Ernsthaftigkeit ist nun auch etwas gesenkt worden, verrückte Charactere, schwarzer Humor und trockene Sprüche, scheint alles was ein GTA braucht zu haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trailer #3 - Bilder*

Hier einige Bilder aus dem Trailer.
Bitte beachten: Die Bilder wurden aus dem Videomaterial gemacht und sehen deswegen teils ein wenig verwaschen, etc. aus. Allerdings bekommt man trotzdem einen recht guten Eindruck von der Optik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trailer #3 - Bilder*

Ach verdammt... ich wollte doch heute nicht mehr onanieren...    

Ne, danke!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trailer #3 - Bilder*

Niko soll (so habe ich aus dem Trailer 3 mitbekommen) ein Russe sein,weil mittendrin sagte einer "wo ist dein russischer Freund und Niko wird kurz daraufhin gezeigt).Außerdem spielt die ganze Zeit (im Hintergrund) das Lied aus dem Film " Kampf mit dem Schatten " (nur in Russland bekannt)

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Spiel sehr (vom Trailer her)


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. Dezember 2007)

*Titeltrack*



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 06.12.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Niko soll (so habe ich aus dem Trailer 3 mitbekommen) ein Russe sein,weil mittendrin sagte einer "wo ist dein russischer Freund und Niko wird kurz daraufhin gezeigt).


Das ist doch schon lange bekannt. Zumindest dass er aus einem osteuropäischen Land kommt, und das ist nun mal in 9 von 10 Fällen Russland. 



> Außerdem spielt die ganze Zeit (im Hintergrund) das Lied aus dem Film " Kampf mit dem Schatten " (nur in Russland bekannt)


Das Lied wurde inzwischen offiziell als Titelsong bestätigt. Es heisst "King Ring" und stammt aus der Feder von Seryoga, einem russischen Rapper (in Russland ein mit Platinschallplatten und MTV-Awards ausgezeichneter Superstar). 



			
				Rockstar schrieb:
			
		

> „… Der Track von Seryoga heißt "King Ring". Er ist der populärste Rap-Künstler in Russland und das mit Abstand, und wir wählen den Track, weil er teilweise den Spirit des Spiels gut einfängt - da er möglicherweise die Melting-Pot-Mentality von Liberty City gut verkörpert – aber hauptsächlich finden wir, dass der Track ein einmaliges Feeling und immense Energie hat.“


Quelle

SSA


----------



## fiumpf (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trailer #3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.12.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Trailer #3 ist raus.



Sollte das Spiel Konsole-only werden rechtfertigt dies den Kauf einer PS³!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Titeltrack*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 15.12.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 06.12.2007 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur das Lied ist von Seryoga und der Soundtrack vom "Kampf mit dem Schatten " haben nicht viel gemeinsam, nur das halt Seryoga (der Rapper , wie manche ihn kennen würden) mit Azad ein Lied basierend auf dem Film gemacht hat.

Wieso sollte das unbedingt Russland sein ? Könnten auch andere Länder sein  Aber ,dass er Russe sein sollte ,wusste ich als die ersten Bilder rauskamen, sein Gesicht hat so" russische Akzente ",sag ich mal so ,mit anderen Worten , er hat typische Besonderheiten eines Russen( im Gesicht)

Und der 2 Typ sollte nicht Róman ,sondern Román Abkz. von Romá (ist Russisch ) heißen, wenn er natürlich auch einen Russen darstellen sollte, was ich zu 99 % sicher bin ,den Niko ist sein Cousin


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2008)

*Neue Infos*



> IGN hat einige neue Bilder zu Grand Theft Auto IV veröffentlicht. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch ein neues Preview, aus welchem einige neue Infos hervorgehen:
> 
> - IGN konnte eine fast fertige Version von GTA IV anspielen.
> 
> ...


Zusammenfassung consolewars / vollständiges Preview auf IGN: http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/847/847102p1.html


----------



## NixBlick (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Infos*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ....


Danke für die Zusammenfassung!   

Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das es auch für PC kommt. Und wenn es alles glatt geht man es Ende diesen/Anfang nächsten Jahres in den Händen hält.
Ansonsten muss ich wohl eine gebraucht XBox 360 oder PS3 holen/ausleihen!  
Und mit Gamepad steuern    brauche dann wohl 10 jahre bis ich es durch hab


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Januar 2008)

*Termin*

Und jetzt gibt es auch einen offiziellen Termin für PS 3 und Xbox 360-Fassung: 29.04.08



> Next-generation Console Debut of the Grand Theft Auto Franchise Set for April 29, 2008
> 
> New York, NY - January 24, 2008 - Rockstar Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), is proud to announce the release date for Grand Theft Auto IV, the new title in the genre-defining Grand Theft Auto franchise. Developed by Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto IV will be simultaneously available for Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system and PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and will be in stores worldwide on April 29, 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razor (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Termin*

Die offizielle Website wurde geupdatet, so finden sich nun u.A. die "reale"  Karte von "Liberty City: at least we're not as racist as the mid-west" (7 Brücken), "Multiplayer, Music coming soon"


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Februar 2008)

*Collector's Edition*



			
				Razor am 08.02.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die offizielle Website wurde geupdatet, so finden sich nun u.A. die "reale"  Karte von "Liberty City: at least we're not as racist as the mid-west" (7 Brücken), "Multiplayer, Music coming soon"


Nicht zu vergessen Infos und Bilder zur CE: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				[url=http://content.onsmash.com/tech/103 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle[/url]]a special collector’s edition of the game that comes packed in a black duffle bag with orange lining. Inside the bag, GTA fans will find a 68-page artbook called The Art of Grand Theft Auto IV, a metal safety deposit box with keys, a soundtrack CD called The Music of Grand Theft Auto IV, a keychain and a copy of the game. It will be available on April 29 for $89.99.


edit: Oh, ich seh grad, Nali hat das ja schon im Startposting erwähnt. Naja, der Gedanke zählt.  

SSA


----------



## NSA (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

Hat sich Rockstar jetzt endlich mal ausgemehrt ob sie GTA4 auch für den PC bringen?!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				NSA am 11.02.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich Rockstar jetzt endlich mal ausgemehrt ob sie GTA4 auch für den PC bringen?!


Nein und es wäre auch sehr unklug die PC vor dem Release der Konsolenfassung überhaupt anzukündigen. So können Entwickler / Publisher ja noch darauf spekulieren, dass sich einige Leute eine Konsole + Spiel bzw. das Spiel für die Konsole kaufen. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Konsoleros außerdem mit zusätzlichen Episoden versorgt werden sollen, den hohen PC-Hardwareanforderungen (= kleinerPC-Markt) und wenig(er) Gewinn / schwache Verkaufszahlen auf der Windows-Plattform, könnte sich eine Portierung auch noch einige Zeit hinziehen.


----------



## NSA (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.02.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> NSA am 11.02.2008 00:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir doch vollkommen Bockwurst, ob die Publischer den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen.
Ich will reinen Wein eingeschenkt bekommen.
Ausserdem, die Anforderungen werden wohl kaum höher als die von Crysis.
Und das soll sich ja mittlerweile auch ne Million mal verkauft haben.

Im moment ist der Thema hier total sinnlos, wir können dann auch gleich über WiiSports labern.
Oder irgendein anderes Brotkasten Spiel.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

Im moment ist der Thema hier total sinnlos, wir können dann auch gleich über WiiSports labern.
Oder irgendein anderes Brotkasten Spiel. [/quote]

taschentuch ?
 

nein im ernst. wer nicht warten will soll sich ne konsole holen. denn ich würde mal ganz spekulativ behaupten das man was verpasst !

also anstatt rumzumeckern sich überlegen ob man doch mal ne konsole kaufen sollte. eine 360 kostet ja nicht mehr die welt.


----------



## NSA (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

Die Brotbox360 ist schweine laut, bei meinem PC hör ich nur noch ab und zu die Festplatte, und die Grafik sieht auf Pal TV einfach nur zum davon laufen schlecht aus.
Halo3 auf einem 82-Zoll Pal TV, sorgt für daumen dicke Pixel.
Habs bei Kumpel angezockt, ne lass mal danke, da bin ich anderes gewöhnt.
Wii find ich persönlich ja noch ganz süß, für Partys, aber ehe ich mir ne Brotbox kauf egal ob M$ oder Sony, muss A) HDTV noch deutlich billiger werden, und B) die kisten brauchen ne Kühlung bei der mir nicht die Ohren abfallen.

Ganz zuschweigen von Maus und Tastatur Steuerung.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				NSA am 11.02.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Brotbox360 ist schweine laut, bei meinem PC hör ich nur noch ab und zu die Festplatte, und die Grafik sieht auf Pal TV einfach nur zum davon laufen schlecht aus.
> Halo3 auf einem 82-Zoll Pal TV, sorgt für daumen dicke Pixel.
> Habs bei Kumpel angezockt, ne lass mal danke, da bin ich anderes gewöhnt.
> Wii find ich persönlich ja noch ganz süß, für Partys, aber ehe ich mir ne Brotbox kauf egal ob M$ oder Sony, muss A) HDTV noch deutlich billiger werden, und B) die kisten brauchen ne Kühlung bei der mir nicht die Ohren abfallen.
> ...




die xbox is laut was man von der ps nicht behaupten kann. dazu sidn hdtv schon lnage erschwinglich wenn du nicht einen full hd willst kriegst du für wenig geld was ordentliches!! wo is das problem ? 

halo3 ist auch nicht ein grafikblender , für mich e überschätzt das spiel.

dazu ist fast jeder pc den ich bisher hatte lauter als ne box ausser es ist ein dell oder einer der wassergekühlt ist ...

wer bei eine rkonsoel maus und tastatur will soll beim pc bleiben. eine spielkonsole ist kein pc. entweder man spielt mit den entsprechenden eingabegeräten oder man lässt es bleiben.

und alles andere ist pc troll geschwafel.....kann mir auch egal sein ..


----------



## NSA (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.02.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> und alles andere ist pc troll geschwafel.....kann mir auch egal sein ..



Ohhhh.. pc troll im PCGames forum.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				NSA am 11.02.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.02.2008 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ises das gibts auch hier , stell dir das mal vor frag mal den terrorgamer


----------



## HanFred (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.02.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> NSA am 11.02.2008 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


davon gibt's hier sogar jede menge.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

Wird mal wieder Zeit, um die ganzen letzten News einzupflegen. 

*Infos aus dem PSM3 und Games Master Magazin*


> - Fährt man sehr schnell mit einem Motorrad und baut einen Unfall, verliert man den Helm.
> - Heftige Feuergefechte zerstören teilweise die Umgebung.
> - Mit dem Mobiltelefon lassen sich Polizei, Rettungswagen und Feuerwehr rufen.
> - Es gibt 18 Radio Stationen. Diese lassen sich auch mit dem Mobiltelefon hören.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/19365/gta_iv_neue_scans_und_infos/

*Infos diverser US-Seiten*


> - IGN durfte beide Versionen anspielen und konnte nur geringe Unterschiede feststellen. So soll die Xbox 360-Version heller sein und etwas kräftigere Farben bieten, während die PS3-Version weniger Aliasing-Probleme hat.
> - Beide Versionen laufen mit einer konstanten Bildrate, auch wenn viel auf dem Bildschirm los ist.
> - Wenn man den Gegnern in Arme und Beine schießt, reagieren diese unterschiedlich, können aber weiterhin zurückschießen.
> - GTA IV beseitigt mit dem neuen Zielsystem jegliche Probleme mit den Zielsystemen aus den Vorgängern.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/19615/neue_infos_und_bilder_zu_grand_theft_auto_iv/


*Keine Jugendfreigabe und angeblich ungeschnitten*
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/8175/1752698/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


*Infos vom Schwedischen Level(?)*


> - Handgranaten lassen sich jetzt sehr präzise werfen.
> - Wird der Held Niko von einer Kugel getroffen, spritzt Blut an die Kamera. Niko hat außerdem genau dort eine blutige Wunde, wo er getroffen wurde.
> - Mit dem Auto kann man Müllcontainer, Hydranten, Büsche und Parkbänke kaputtfahren.
> - Durch das neue Fahndungs-System ist es nahezu unmöglich, einem Helikopter und zwei Polizeiwagen zu entkommen.
> ...


Gamefront.de


*Zahlreiche Previews*
http://xbox360.gamespy.com/xbox-360/grand-theft-auto-4/855562p1.html
http://www.gametap.com/home/read/article/4309
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/grandtheftauto4/news.html?sid=6186843
http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3166722&p=37
http://previews.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/1887/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV/p1/
http://games.kikizo.com/news/200802/091_p1.asp?f=091_p1.asp
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/855/855615p1.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. März 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

*Karte und Tastenbelegung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. April 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

*Xbox 360-Erfolge (Noch nicht bestätigt / Gerüchte)*
http://www.xbox360achievements.org/news/news.php?id=885


> Assassin's Greed 20G
> Complete all 9 assassin missions.


 


*US-Gamestop-TV-Spot*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0fVl0MDCoo&eurl


*GTA 4 beinhaltet 7 Stunden und 43 Minuten Zwischensequenzen*
http://www.bbfc.org.uk/website/Classified.nsf/0/95CD81B1994B33258025741E004C8438?OpenDocument


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. April 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

PS 3 und Xbox 360: Beide Versionen mit Installation


> When popping the disc into the PS3 for the first time, you’ll have a brief installation. Don’t worry, it only takes ten minutes or so, and there’s a pleasant bit of GTA history trivia to keep you occupied. So, unlike with Devil May Cry, you’ll be able to eat your sandwich prior to playing the game. On the 360, this installation is optional if you have a hard drive. I advise to proceed with installation—it reduces the already minimal frame rate issues on the 360.



Und es gibt noch einige weitere Eindrücke zu den beiden Versionen.


----------



## tavrosffm (12. April 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.04.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> PS 3 und Xbox 360: Beide Versionen mit Installation
> 
> 
> > When popping the disc into the PS3 for the first time, you’ll have a brief installation. Don’t worry, it only takes ten minutes or so, and there’s a pleasant bit of GTA history trivia to keep you occupied. So, unlike with Devil May Cry, you’ll be able to eat your sandwich prior to playing the game. On the 360, this installation is optional if you have a hard drive. I advise to proceed with installation—it reduces the already minimal frame rate issues on the 360.
> ...



gibt es denn schon news über die multiplayer modi?
wenn man so die vier farbpunkte über den köpfen auf den bildern sieht kann man vielleicht hoffen das es da sowas wie organisiertes bandenvorgehen gibt(mit verrat etc./gegenseitiges ausspielen der banden)?!wäre auch toll wenn man sich als bandenboss etablieren könnte.....der der am längsten überlebt ist automatisch der boss..primäres ziel aller anderen wäre den bandenboss zu beschützen/beseitigen und das kapital der eigenen bande zu erhöhen durch bankraub/geldtransporterplünderung/casinos der befeindeten banden ausplündern usw.   
bei pixeltot fangt man mit einem neuen charakter an.
ware so was wie ne art mmorpg für gta4.....hach wär das schön...aber ich höre mal auf zu träumen und begnüge mich auch mit nem jeder killed die leute des anderen teams multiplayer mit jede menge lags.


----------



## frogi (12. April 2008)

*AW: Collector's Edition*

http://www.gameswelt.de/news/30409-Grand_Theft_Auto_4.html


Hier gibts ne Menge Infos über den MP.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2008)

*Erste Wertung*

Gibt es vom OXM mit (wenig überraschend) 10 von 10 Punkten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meller (14. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Wertung*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt obs auch wirklich am 29. rauskommt.
Da ich mich nur für Xbox 360 und gegen PC entschlossen habe freu ich mich auch auf GTA IV.

EDIT: Gab es schon Infos zu den unterstützten Auflösungen?
Werd die Box nämlich erstmal an meinen PC-Monitor anschließen, 1024x768 ist immernoch besser als 480i


----------



## frogi (14. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Wertung*

Warum sollte es nicht am 29. rauskommen, wurde doch schon lange bestätigt.
Die Auflösungen gehen bis 1080p hoch, allerdings hier nur skaliert. Also eigentlich nur bis 1080i.
Aber ich werd das auch nicht an meinem alten Röhrenfernseher spielen, sondern schön an einem 22" Widescreen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Wertung*



			
				frogi am 14.04.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte es nicht am 29. rauskommen, wurde doch schon lange bestätigt.


Es ging die Spekulation eines Analysten(!) durch die I-Net-Welt, dass EA - sollte Take 2 bis zum Release von GTA 4 übernommen sein - eventuell(!) die Absicht haben könnte den Titel auf die Weihnachtszeit zu verlegen, um mehr Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## frogi (14. April 2008)

*Verschiebung*

Achso, dieses Gerücht. Ja, stimmt aber ich dachte das nimmt niemand ernst^^
Aber Rockstar hatte das das doch sofort wieder dementiert oder?
Zumal auch alle möglichen Spieleseiten dies als Ente werteten.

PS: Warum war der Test in der OXM wenig überraschend, die Wertung ? Weil du von dem Spiel überzeugt bist oder weil die Wertung nicht ganz astrein ist?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*



			
				frogi am 14.04.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, dieses Gerücht. Ja, stimmt aber ich dachte das nimmt niemand ernst^^
> Aber Rockstar hatte das das doch sofort wieder dementiert oder?
> Zumal auch alle möglichen Spieleseiten dies als Ente werteten.


 Also so nach Ente klang es bei den meisten News nicht und Rockstar selbst könnte da im Fall einer Übernahme auch nicht so viel machen. Wenn EA vorher der Publisher wäre, dann läge es durchaus im Bereich des Möglich. Wirtschaftlich würde es ja eventuell Sinn machen, aber es war ja auch nur eine wilde Analsystenspekulation.




			
				frogi am 14.04.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Warum war der Test in der OXM wenig überraschend, die Wertung ? Weil du von dem Spiel überzeugt bist oder weil die Wertung nicht ganz astrein ist?


ja, ich meinte die Wertung. Ich denke schon, dass GTA 4 ein schönes Spiel wird, aber ob es nun die 10 von 10 verdient wird sich zeigen. Generell halte ich wenig von diesen „Erster Review(s)“, die auf irgendwelchen Studiobesuchen basieren, wo sich eh keiner traut bzw. nicht leisten kann / darf Kritik zu üben. Dazu kommt noch, dass es ein „offizielles“ Magazin ist.


----------



## frogi (14. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*

ja, das meinte ich nämlich auch, dort hatte bestimmt auch noch ms die hände im spiel, bei der wertungsvergabe.
nichts desto trotz denke ich trotzdem, dass das spiel natürlich auch eine wirkliche 10/10 verdient hätte.


----------



## TTB (15. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*



			
				frogi am 14.04.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das meinte ich nämlich auch, dort hatte bestimmt auch noch ms die hände im spiel, bei der wertungsvergabe.
> nichts desto trotz denke ich trotzdem, dass das spiel natürlich auch eine wirkliche 10/10 verdient hätte.



solche wertungen mit max 10 punkten sind eh immer doof... 10/10 hat KEIN spiel verdient, denn kein spiel ist perfekt! 9,5/10 wär ja ok aber 10/10 geht nicht ... das wär ja als wenn PCGames 100% geben würden, und das gab es noch nie!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*



			
				TTB am 15.04.2008 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> solche wertungen mit max 10 punkten sind eh immer doof... 10/10 hat KEIN spiel verdient, denn kein spiel ist perfekt! 9,5/10 wär ja ok aber 10/10 geht nicht ... das wär ja als wenn PCGames 100% geben würden, und das gab es noch nie!!!


Also da wird man sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu finden. Bei der Wertung geht es IMO ja nicht unbedingt darum ein perfektes Spiel zu finden, sondern einfach den Spaß auszudrücken, den man damit haben kann / könnte. Sicherlich beim Prozentsystem ist es irgendwie lächerlich 100% zu vergeben, aber Systeme mit 5 oder 10 Punkten sind ja sehr viel "grober". Im Endeffekt ist es bei einer halbwegs fairen Wertung doch eh egal, ob ein Titel nun etwa 94, 96 oder 97% bekommen hat. Eine Unterscheidung wäre da doch völlig überflüssig und da da könnte ohne Probleme die volle Punktzahl (10 von 10) gegeben werde. Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wie gut das Wertungsspektrum ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## frogi (15. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*

Eurogamer hat ein neues Preview veröffentlicht.
-> http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=132265

Einige Infos daraus:

- Mit einem Motorrad kann man jetzt Backflips machen.
- Niko und die Passanten haben Gesichtsmuskeln.
- Passanten sprechen mit bewegten Lippen und sehen denjenigen auch ins Auge.
- In Broker wird die Nacht meist leicht nebelig sein.
- Eine weitere Neuerung um das Autoklauen: Niko kann auf einen Autofahrer zielen und ihn aus dem Auto jagen.
- Hält man LB/L1 gedrückt, kann man mit dem Steuerkreuz die Waffen wählen. Für die AK-47, Uzi oder Pistole links drücken, Molotov Cocktails, Granate oder Schrotflinte rechts drücken.
- Fährt man durch Feuer, brennen die Reifen und später platzen sie.
- Gibt man einen Autofahrer eine Head-Shot fällt sein Kopf auf die Hupe und gibt Vollgas.
- Das Radio wird manchmal hängen bleiben (wie in echt).

Diese wurden zusammengefasst von gta-xtreme.de Danke !


----------



## Meller (15. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*



			
				frogi am 15.04.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> - Das Radio wird manchmal hängen bleiben (wie in echt).


Was versteht man darunter?


----------



## frogi (15. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*

Ich denke mal das damit kleine Tonaussetzer gemeint sind. Zum Beispiel wenn du unter eine Brücke fährst, oder in ein Funkloch mit nem Auto setzt auch das Radio manchnal aus, falls das Auto ne ältere Antenne hat. Aber auch in längeren Tunneln kann sowas vorkommen.


----------



## Meller (15. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*

Aso, ok. Dachte schon es ist normal das man Aussetzer hat


----------



## frogi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Verschiebung*

Das OPM UK Magazin hat ein neues Review veröffentlicht.

Infos daraus:

-Wenn Niko still steht,beginnt er sich am Hoden zu kratzen.
-Zwei deiner Freundinnen heißen Carmen und Katie
-Nach dem Date kann man sein Glück versuchen,oder mit der X Taste Gute Nacht sagen
-Man kann Fahrzeuge mit Gefangen überfallen
-Es gibt zahlreiche Hidden Pages und Stunts
-Der Controller bei der PS3 vibriert wenn Niko angerufen wurde
-Einer der Missionen nennt sich "Three Leaf Clover"
-Wenn man eine Mission nicht geschafft hat muss man auf dem Handy nur "JA" drücken und sie beginnt von vorne
-Nachdem Niko einen seiner Auftraggeber getötet hatte,konnte man auf dessen Handy die Nachricht seiner trauenden Frau hören
-Neu ist der Pink Triangle Gentlemen's Club
-Man kann mit jeder Waffe blind feuern,ausser dem Sniper Gewehr
-Niko ruft mit Pfeifen ein Taxi heran
- man 911 wählen und die Polizei anrufen, dabei kann man in ihrem Register gucken an welcher Stelle man steht



Außerdem eine Liste aller Radio Sender:

# WKTT - We Know The Truth (right wing talk radio)
# San Juan Sounds (latin)
# Integrity 2.0 (speech, hosted by Lazlow)
# Liberty City Hardcore (punk/hardcore)
# Liberty Rock Radio 97.8 (classic rock)
# The Vibe 98.8 (soul)
# PLR - Public Liberty Radio (call-in speech)
# The Classics 104.1 (old-skool hip-hop)
# Jazz Nation Radio 108.5 (jazz)
# Vladivostok FM (eastern european)
# Radio Broker (rock)
# Tuff Gong Radio (reggae/dub)
# Electro Choc (dance)
# Massive B Soundsystem 96.9 (dance hall)
# IF99 - International Funk (funk)
# The Beat 102.7 (contemporary hip-hop)


----------



## Bonkic (16. April 2008)

*Musiksender*



> Electro Choc (Dance)
> Fusion FM (Soul)
> Integrity 2.0 (Talk, moderiert von Lazlow)
> International Funk IF99 (Funk)
> ...



_opm_

hatten wir schon?  :-o


----------



## frogi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Musiksender*

oh. upps, sry komplett übersehen


----------



## Bonkic (16. April 2008)

*AW: Musiksender*



			
				frogi am 16.04.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> oh. upps, sry komplett übersehen




nee, nix sorry.
ich hatte exakt zum gleichen zeitpunkt gepostet wie du und nur nachgefragt, ob wir das denn schon gehabt hätten.   
du warst also der erste (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht).


----------



## frogi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Musiksender*

achso, jetzt bin ich erst dahinter gestiegen. alles klar



edit: aber die radioliste ist bei einigen sendern nicht identisch :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. April 2008)

*OPM 10/10*

Und das OPM vergibt auch 10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hat das gleiche Bild auf der letzten Reviewseite.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*Gold*

Das Spiel ist nun offiziell fertig und wird nächste Woche an die Händler ausgeliefert:


> Take Two Interactive just confirmed at the company's annual general meeting that Grand Theft Auto IV has gone gold. "Trucks are rolling next week and there will be a lot of them", the executive said, confirming that the game discs will be making their way to stores next week ahead of the game's release on April 29th.


http://www.gtagaming.com/gtagaming/news/comments.php?i=1298


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*Werbung*

*Diverse Formen der GTA-Werbekampagnen*
*Deutschland*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*USA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Italien*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Print*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Online*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Außerdem:
*Gerüchte über die Xbox Zusatzinhalte (Download)*


> *Neue Städte in der 360 Version?*
> "Of course, to call games as vastly ambitious as Vice City or San Andreas mere expansion packs seems childish, but nevertheless, the downloadable content coming for the Xbox 360 version of IV [Grand Theft Auto 4] has repositioned those games in just this way. DLC so far has meant the odd new car, jumper of bit of horse armour, but GTA IV is set to completely redefine the idea with expansions that are to GTA IV what Vice City or San Andreas were GTA III. Yes, Rockstar is clearly hinting at new downloadable cities; and the chances of them being London, Vice City or SA again are slim to none. So thats new as in brand new. GTA IVs Liberty City is the beginning. Think about that and be excited."


Aus CVG via Gamezone


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*Vorbestellungen*

*Microsoft: 'Mehr Vorbestellungen von GTA IV auf Xbox 360'*


> 18.04.08 - Die Vorbestellungen für Grand Theft Auto IV (PS3, Xbox 360) sollen auf der Xbox 360 im Verhältnis 2:1 zur PS3 in den USA und den EMEA-Territorien (Europa, Naher Osten, Afrika) liegen.
> 
> Das sagte Xbox 360 Group Product Manager Aaron Greenberg in einem Telefon-Interview. Release: 29.04.08 (Europa)


Gamefront.de


----------



## frogi (19. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



> Die Opie & Anthony Show ist eine Radio Sendung in den USA, die beiden Komödianten werden übrigens auch in GTA IV vertreten sein.
> Bei ihrer heutigen Sendung sprachen sie über ihre Arbeit an GTA IV und verrieten einige Details:
> 
> - Im Radio laufen über 100 Werbe Spots
> ...



gta-xtreme.de


----------



## frogi (19. April 2008)

*Neuer Test*



> Da Games Aktuell laut Rockstar nur ,,Tests auf Basis der Verkaufsfassung" machen dürfte und GTA IV ja erst am 18.4 Goldstatus erreicht hat, haben sie sich entschlossen einen Vorabtest zu machen, wichtig dabei ist, dass es sich hier um die Beta Version handelt:
> 
> Zitat:
> Grafik: 9/10
> ...



gta-xtreme.de

Mensch, wenn das so weiter geht mit den Bewertungen dann steht uns ja ein "Jahrhundertspiel" bevor


----------



## frogi (20. April 2008)

*PSM3 vergibt GTA IV 20/20*

Das französische Magazin PSM3 hat zu GTA IV ein Review rausgebracht, in dem das Spiel volle 20 von 20 Punkten bekommen hat. Unser User Sp3cK konnte einige Sachen übersetzen:



> - Die Grafik ist sehr schön. Objekte und Details fallen sofort auf. Alles glänzt, und sieht gut aus.
> - In San Andreas irrte man oft ziellos durch die Starßen, oft gelangweilt. Durch die Schönheit und die Animationen in Liberty City ist es in GTA IV ein echtes Vergnügen durch die Starßen zu laufen.
> - Am Anfang bekommt man hauptsächlich von Nikos Cousin Roman Aufträge. Er erinnert ihn oft an die Ziele von der Familie Bellic.
> - Es wird diverse Waffengeschäfte geben.
> ...



gtalegende.com


----------



## frogi (21. April 2008)

*Noch ein Review*

Das Onlineportal Empireonline hat auch ein Review zu Grand Theft Auto IV veröffentlicht. Neue Infos gab es leider nicht, doch GTA IV hat ebenfalls die volle Punktzahl bekommen und zwar *5/5*.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug:



> A wealth of new music, cars that handle like real-life vehicles and new multiplayer duels also help make GTA IV the most engaging release so far this year. And while it would’ve been interesting to see the developers experimenting with a new approach to the carnage, as an evolution of the world’s best-loved gangster game, GTA IV is damn-near perfect.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. April 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Review*

Danke für die fleißige Review-Sammlung. Werde die Wertungen ins Startposting eintragen.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> *Microsoft: 'Mehr Vorbestellungen von GTA IV auf Xbox 360'*
> 18.04.08 - Die Vorbestellungen für Grand Theft Auto IV (PS3, Xbox 360) sollen auf der Xbox 360 im Verhältnis 2:1 zur PS3 in den USA und den EMEA-Territorien


Bei uns ist 4:1 zu Gunsten der PS3-Fassung
oO
Ich glaub, jene Zahlen sind hauptsächlich wegen dem US-Markt in dem Verhältnis.
Anyway. Ich freu mich auf den Tag. Endlich mal wieder ein Hype-Tag und ich hab per Zufall mal nicht frei.
Wird ein lustiger Morgen


----------



## frogi (21. April 2008)

*Lieferengpass*

Ja, bei einigen deutschen Läden soll es schon Lieferengpässe für die PS3 Version geben.
Spielegrotte lässt z.B. verlautbaren: 




> Hallo, wir haben nun endlich schon mal annäherende Liefermengen genannt
> bekommen, leider werden die PS3 Zahlen von Take 2 drastisch reduziert da man wohl nicht genug Spiele produziert hat.
> [...]
> Zum Anlieferdatum allgemein kann ich leider noch wenig sagen, man hält sich da seitens des Herstellers noch ziemlich bedeckt, Wir sind natürlich enorm bemüht
> das Spiel so früh wie möglich hierzuhaben und Euch zur Verfügung zu stellen, sobald wir da was wissen melden wir uns.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2008)

*AW: Lieferengpass*



			
				frogi am 21.04.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei einigen deutschen Läden soll es schon Lieferengpässe für die PS3 Version geben.
> Spielegrotte lässt z.B. verlautbaren:
> 
> 
> ...


Bin auch gespannt, ob das Teil schon am Montag eintrifft und wenn ja, wer sich an das Releasedatum hält


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. April 2008)

*AW: Lieferengpass*

Auch die 360-Version ist bei der Grotte aus, dabei hat er anfangs ja noch getönt, dass es keine Lieferprobleme geben würde. ^^
Aber vermutlich reichen die Mengen wohl doch nicht ganz und da werden wohl die großen Händler etwa höhere Prioritäten haben.


----------



## frogi (21. April 2008)

*AW: Lieferengpass*

Puh, zum Glück habe ich bei Amazon bestellt. Hoffentlich streikt die Post nicht doch noch *zitter*...


----------



## Gunter (21. April 2008)

*AW: Lieferengpass*

am 29.4. steh ich pünktlich zur ladenöffnung vorm saturn bei uns - ich denk da sollt ich noch eins ergattern können. wehe die ham nix!


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*Neue Infos*

Aus dem französischen Magazin Jeux Vidéos gibt es wiedereinmal ein paar neue Informationen:



> - Es gibt keine Ladezeiten (Außer das einmalige Laden am Anfang)
> - Nebencharaktere wirken sehr natürlich
> - Die Grafik ist nicht perfekt, jedoch sehr gut
> - Generell ist die Atmosphäre exzellent (Sound, Umgebung...)
> ...



gta-xtreme.de


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*Review vom Official US XBOX Magazine*

Das Magazin gibt GTA eine *9,5/10* .

Auszug:



> Another review has just made itself known to my email inbox. Jack Rosberg sent along some (very small) images of a new review of GTA IV from the USA's Official Xbox Magazine.
> They awarded the game 9.5 out of 10 for its "wonderful environment", "deep multiplayer" and for offering over 90 missions in single player. They say that multiplayer includes a 'Party Mode' where you're free to switch among gametypes with friends without having the game disconnect or split players up.
> They say that you'll also be able to progress through eleven different ranks online and that it's possible to call the other team using the game cell phone during multiplayer. The only problem which the magazine feels the game has is that it has too many "filler missions" which don't develop the story at all.


----------



## Burtchen (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				McDrake am 21.04.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2008 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst uns ja deine Eindrücke zukommen lassen per E- oder O-Mail


----------



## sandman2003 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

meint ihr da heute in USA der release ist, dass eine PC version angekündigt wird?

oder vllt am 29.  wenns weltweit draußen ist...


denke mal in der ersten woche wird sich so gut wieder jeder der net nur Rollenspiele und son mist spielt auf



Spoiler



 wixbox und gaystation


sich GTAiV kaufen wird!

denke mal da kommen die käufer alle auf einmal an und kaufen es .. net erst nen monat später...

darauf hat alle welt gewartet... das läßt sich keiner entgehen...

vllt spekuliert T2 darauf dass erstmal die konsolen bedient sind.. und inwiefern die millionen pc käufer fehlen  werden bei dem absatz (also numerischer absatz.. net der monetäre )


bitte gott.. bitte bitte lieber gott.. lass es für pc kommen...


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



> denke mal in der ersten woche wird sich so gut wieder jeder der net nur Rollenspiele und son mist spielt auf wixbox und gaystation sich GTAiV kaufen wird!



solchen kinderkram wollen wir hier nicht lesen.
bemüh dich bitte um ein vernünftiges niveau.   



> vllt spekuliert T2 darauf dass erstmal die konsolen bedient sind.. und inwiefern die millionen pc käufer fehlen  werden bei dem absatz (also numerischer absatz.. net der monetäre )



kommt halt darauf an, mit wievielen käufern auf pc zu rechnen ist.
millionen (plural!) werden das kaum sein.

was mich angeht, so stehen die chancen auf eine pc- umsetzung momentan 50:50.
jegliche spekulation wäre unseriös.
von "ausgemachter sache", wie auch hier des öfteren zu lesen war, kann -für meine begriffe- keine rede sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*Neue Infos*



> Neue Infos zu Grand Theft Auto IV
> 
> 21.04.08 - Hier sind weitere Details zu Grand Theft Auto IV (PS3, Xbox 360) von Rockstar, das am 29.04.08 in Europa in die Läden kommt.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## sandman2003 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				Bonkic am 22.04.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> > denke mal in der ersten woche wird sich so gut wieder jeder der net nur Rollenspiele und son mist spielt auf wixbox und gaystation sich GTAiV kaufen wird!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das war net negativ gemeint^^ ist bei mir die bezeichung für die beiden konsolen... 

find die ja net schlecht.. hab ihc ja net damit gesagt^^


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				sandman2003 am 22.04.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> find die ja net schlecht.. hab ihc ja net damit gesagt^^



du kannst von mir aus gerne sagen, dass du die schlecht findest- wieso sollte ich damit ein problem haben?
mir ging es nur um die begriffe, wir sind doch hier nicht im kindergarten 



Spoiler



oder bei der pcaction


.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				sandman2003 am 22.04.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ist bei mir die bezeichung für die beiden konsolen...  P


Trotzdem ist so ein Dünnpfiff hier unerwünscht. Wenn du es nicht schafft dich in einem einigermaßen gepflegten Umgangston zu äußern, dann lass es einfach.


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



> meint ihr da heute in USA der release ist, dass eine PC version angekündigt wird?
> 
> oder vllt am 29.  wenns weltweit draußen ist...



Dies ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich. Wenn *weltweit *Release am 29. ist, kann es in den USA nicht schon heute kommen.


----------



## sandman2003 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.04.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 22.04.2008 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie gesagt.. das sind bei mir und meinen kollegen die bezeichungen für die konsolen.. halt wie son spitzname.. kenne viele die haben ne ps3 oder ne 360 und nennen die auch so.. und überhaupt bin ich darüber auf diese bezeichungen gekommen...

nochmal: habe nix gegen die konsolen und finde sie selber gut.. nur hab halt keine.. net mehr und net weniger.....



und was ist da wiedersprüchlich . auf gametrailers.com steht "availible on april 22nd"

oder gilt das für dieses launch center.. dann hab ich mich vertan... kp


außerdem sollte das mit dem weltweit heißen:

erst USA und dann eine woche später der rest der welt und danach ist es weltweit verfügbar


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

GTA kommt auch in den USA erst am 29. , siehe Amazon etc. . 
Und auf Gametrailers zeigt der Releasecountdown auch noch 4 Tage an, ergo kann es nicht am 22. rauskommen.


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*BBC Artikel*

BBC ist eins der wohl besten Nachrichten/Informations Sender der Welt.
Diesmal bieten sie uns zwar keine neuen News jedoch einen sehr interessanten Artikel.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug,um den gesamten Text zu lesen bitte unseren Link benutzen:



> No real change there. But GTA IV does promise some genuine innovations...
> If an oil drum explodes, for example, it will explode in a set way described in code by the game's programmers...
> But the game makes full use of next generation technology. The graphics are more realistic and, from the trailers at least, the game appears to take itself more seriously.



zum Artikel: -> http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7359000/7359390.stm


----------



## marwin756 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				frogi am 22.04.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA kommt auch in den USA erst am 29. , siehe Amazon etc. .
> Und auf Gametrailers zeigt der Releasecountdown auch noch 4 Tage an, ergo kann es nicht am 22. rauskommen.


Aber am 26. , oder wie ?


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				marwin756 am 22.04.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 22.04.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke dass ist die Zeit bis zum Review. Weil das Wort links groß danebensteht.
Wenn du hier mal schaust: http://www.gametrailers.com/gta4launchcenter.php

Edit: Es scheint doch als ob es die Zeit zum "GameGuide" ist, was es damit auf sich hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

Neue Wertung:
*OXM USA* 9,5 von 10


> They awarded the game 9.5 out of 10 for its "wonderful environment", "deep multiplayer" and for offering over 90 missions in single player. They say that multiplayer includes a 'Party Mode' where you're free to switch among gametypes with friends without having the game disconnect or split players up.


http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=27076

*Bilder der Special Edition*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marwin756 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

Vllt ist das das Datum wo die Händler die Waren kriegen .


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				marwin756 am 22.04.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt ist das das Datum wo die Händler die Waren kriegen .


im Prinzip ists ja schon tragisch, dass es um grosse Releasedaten immer so nen Hype gibt. Egal ob Film, Musik oder Gamebranche.
Grade bei digitalen Medien ists doch sowas von egal, ob man das Ding eine Woche später hat oder nicht.
Warum ist das so? Ist das unsere Neidgesellschaft, damit man anderen vorhalten kann, dass man was besseres sei?
Aber das ist wohl ein Thema für nen anderen Thread


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

Ich glaube das hat weniger mit Neid als viel mehr mit Vorfreude zu tun.
Denn die ist in der GTA Fangemeinde sehr, sehr hoch. Doch auch die Erwartungshaltung ist natürlich riesig und bei so einem Spiel wie GTA ist das klar.
Dies wird natürlich von Seiten des Publishers noch stark gepusht, was man z.B. an den riesigen Werbeplakaten in den Städten sieht. Ich meine bei welch wenigen Spielen gab es sowas schonmal vorher ?
Und alle diese Faktoren spiegeln sich dann in den Vorbestellungszahlen wieder...
Es ist also eine Mischung aus Freude, Marketing und Erwartungsdruck denke ich.


----------



## marwin756 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

Ausserdem stand auf der gameware seite,das es innerhalb eines Monats (!) keine Nachlieferungen gibt !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				marwin756 am 22.04.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem stand auf der gameware seite,das es innerhalb eines Monats (!) keine Nachlieferungen gibt !


Man sollte nicht jede Händleraussage so blind glauben. Auch Händler haben ein reines Marketinginteresse am Spiel. Wäre doch dämlich, wenn man nicht alle Exemplare verkaufen würde.


----------



## Gunter (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.04.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 22.04.2008 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich glaube eher, dass die händler ein monat lang keine neulieferung bekommen, wenn die erste ladung (aus)verkauft ist... so hab ich das jetzt verstanden. :-o



			
				McDrake am 22.04.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade bei digitalen Medien ists doch sowas von egal, ob man das Ding eine Woche später hat oder nicht.


neeeiiiin ich will gta4 _jetzt_!


----------



## frogi (22. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				Gunter am 22.04.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.04.2008 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, bei GTA kommt mir eine Woche wie ein Monat oder ein Jahr vor


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.04.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte nicht jede Händleraussage so blind glauben. Auch Händler haben ein reines Marketinginteresse am Spiel. Wäre doch dämlich, wenn man nicht alle Exemplare verkaufen würde.


Musste eben erfahren, dass wir von unseren bestellten Exemplaren auch nicht alle bekommen werden.
Nur 70% der PS3-Fassung und 80% von der 360er.
Die CE wurde noch derber gekürzt.

// Nachlieferung _sollte_ nach einer Woche kommen


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

habe heute morgen die bestätigung per mail bekommen das meine gta 4 special edition mit der paket post am dienstag morgen bei mir eintrifft. ich zähle die tage und stunden. habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf ein spiel gefreut ..

durfte sogar frei nehmen und muss am dienstag nicht arbeiten ..coole sache


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.04.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> durfte sogar frei nehmen und muss am dienstag nicht arbeiten ..coole sache


Das find ich jetzt aber ein KLEIN WENIG übertrieben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2008)

*AW: Vorbestellungen*

Der arme Mark von der Grotte:


> Erneute Panikmache
> Also man macht es uns wirklich nicht einfach in den letzten Tagen, gestern die Gerüchte um Poststreiks die es ab Montag geben soll, was nicht der Fall ist und jetzt heute kopieren irgendwie sämtliche Newsseiten Nachrichten aus USA/UK (einfach mal auf "Quelle" bei besagten News klicken), obwohl diese überhaupt nicht für Deutschland gelten. Wir werden GTA definitiv spätestens am Montag hier haben (für Vorbesteller) und verschicken. Wenn jetzt natürlich der LKW mit den Paletten auf der Autobahn abbrennt, wird es natürlich nichts, aber wir gehen jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass es nicht so passieren wird  Und wir verschicken dann natürlich auch alles spätestens am Montag. so dass die Spiele pünktlich zum Release bei Euch sind. Vorbesteller werden von uns natürlich stets über Neuigkeiten per Mail informiert.


 
Was im Netz auch immer an Blödsinn verbreitet (und von vielen geglaubt) wird.


----------



## frogi (23. April 2008)

*Neues Review*

Das Magazin XboxWorld360 schrieb ein Review zu GTA IV.

Hier ist ihre Wertung:



> + Oscarreife Dialoge
> + Unfassbar, umfangreiche Spielwelt
> + Innovatives Missionsdesign
> 
> Gesamtwertung 98/100 %



Ihr Gesamtstand nach dem Spielen in einer Dauer von 24 Stunden und 35 Minuten:



> Spielfortschritt: 61,25%
> Missionen beendet: 94
> Geld: $654,486
> Rang: Freund



Also denke ich wird man um wirklich alles erkundet zu haben, so um die 50 Stunden brauchen. Fast mehr als in einem epischen Rollenspiel


----------



## frogi (23. April 2008)

*Erste Gameplayvideos*

!!! ACHTUNG SPOILER !!!


Erste Vids sind im Netz aufgetaucht.

-> http://www.myvideo.de/news.php?rubrik=uoijv&searchWord=gta+4+gameplay&searchChannel=

Ich persönlich finde das scheisse aber naja kann man nichts gegen machen. 
Rockstar soll wohl schon Maßnahmen eingeleitet haben. Man die sind echt hart in solchen Sachen  

Wenn ihr euch nicht den Spaß verderben wollt, schaut sie euch nicht an.


!!! ACHTUNG SPOILER !!!


----------



## marwin756 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Gameplayvideos*



			
				frogi am 23.04.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> !!! ACHTUNG SPOILER !!!
> 
> 
> Erste Vids sind im Netz aufgetaucht.
> ...


ich hab die seite aufgerufen , aber kein Vid angeschaut .
Ja , ich bin stark geblieben !


----------



## frogi (23. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Gameplayvideos*

Lasse dich nicht von der dunklen Seite der Macht verführen, mein junger Padawan


----------



## marwin756 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Gameplayvideos*



			
				frogi am 23.04.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasse dich nicht von der dunklen Seite der Macht verführen, mein junger Padawan


Ich werde es versuchen Meister , aber die dunkle Seite ist stark . 
Noch 6 Tage , Meister . 6 Tage in denen ich jeden Tag auf diesen Link aufmerksam werde . 

 

Nee , mal Spaß beiseite :
GTA IV hat ein völlig neues Spielgefühl , das ich mir wirklich,wirklich nicht vorher nehmen lassen möchte .


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2008)

*AW: Erste Gameplayvideos*



			
				marwin756 am 23.04.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA IV hat ein völlig neues Spielgefühl , das ich mir wirklich,wirklich nicht vorher nehmen lassen möchte .


Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf das Game.
Nach so langer Zeit soll ein Spiel kommen, das beinahe revolutionär sein soll.
Irgendwie kann ich das gar nicht glauben. 
Ists wirklich was, dass mich in meinem langen Gamerleben (seit dem c64) wiedermal vom Hocker reissen wird?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2008)

*Thompson geht wieder um*

oder besser gesagt schreib wieder:



> Jack Thompson is at it again. Just days before the release of Grand Theft Auto IV, the attorney sent the following letter to the mother of Take-Two executive chairman Strauss Zelnick.
> 
> Dear Mrs. Zelnick:
> 
> ...


http://gamerush.zoomshare.com/files/news/002565_Jack_Thompson_sends_letter_to_Take-Two_chairman_s_mom.htm


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. April 2008)

*AW: Thompson geht wieder um*

Der mann ist einfach eine Instanz, der Ich nur zu gern meine Aufmerksamtkeit schenke.    

 

Was fällt ihm als nächstes ein? Bei der Menschrechtsorganisation klingeln?


----------



## oceano (24. April 2008)

*AW: Thompson geht wieder um*

Im Hintergrund läuft bei mir gerade der Quatsch Comedy Club auf Pro7, aber ich glaub kein Comedian hat so ein Unterhaltungswert  wie dieser Clown Thompson   

Der braucht die nächsten Wochen bestimmt stärkere Bluthochdruck-Medikamente wenn er sieht wie erfolgreich GTA IV sein wird


----------



## frogi (24. April 2008)

*Gameplayvideos gelöscht*

Mittlertweile wurden alle Gameplayvideos zu GTA 4 auf youtube und myvideo mit Verweis auf die Take 2 Urheberrechte gelöscht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2008)

*AW: Gameplayvideos gelöscht*

Vielleicht liebäugelt ja der ein oder andere noch mit dem Kauf einer 360 für GTA, es gibt interessante Angebote von der Spielegrotte. Zwar ohne GTA, aber teils um 80€ unter dem UVP. (Lieferung Versandkostenfrei)

XBox 360 Konsole - Value Bundle (inkl. Forza & Viva Pinata) für *199€*
Beinhaltet:
Xbox Premium mit HDMI
20 GB Festplatte
kabelloses Controller
Netzwerkkabel
Multi-AV Kabel für SD und HD Auflösungen bis 1080p
Headset
Forza 2 und Viva Pinata

Xbox Premium für *190€*
Beinhaltet:
Xbox Premium mit HDMI
20 GB Festplatte
kabelloses Controller
Netzwerkkabel
Multi-AV Kabel für SD und HD Auflösungen bis 1080p
Headset

Xbox 360 Konsole - Elite inkl. Forza 2 und Viva Pinata für *299€*
Beinhaltet:
Xbox Elite (schwarz)
120 GB Festplatte
kabelloses Controller (schwarz)
Headset (schwarz
Netzwerkkabel
Multi-AV Kabel für SD und HD Auflösungen bis 1080p
HDMI Kabel
Audioadapter für Ton über AV und Bild über HDMI
Forza 2 und Viva Pinata


----------



## frogi (24. April 2008)

*Bundle mit GTA 4*



> Ab dem 02.05.2008 können Händler ein besonderes Angebot machen: Sie bieten eine Xbox 360 zusammen mit GTA IV und einem 3 Monats Abo Xbox Live für 269,- € an. Somit bekommt man bei diesem Angebot sein GTA IV umsonst. Einige Händler nutzen dieses Bundle aber noch besser: Sie drücken den Preis einer Xbox 360 Premium auf 189,- €. Damit ist für alle Schnäppchenjäger nun wieder Jagdsasion !



gta-xtreme.de


----------



## frogi (24. April 2008)

*Soundtrack CD*

Amazon.com hat heute den Offiziellen Soundtrack für GTA IV vorgestellt, und diesen kann man sogar probehören. Ein Preis ist noch nicht bekannt, der erste Track ist übrigens der offizielle Titelsong (Soviet Connection). Desweiteren ist die CD in der Special Edition enthalten.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Music-Grand-Theft-Auto-Explicit/dp/B001897366


----------



## frogi (24. April 2008)

*Rockstar überwacht frühe GTA 4 Besitzer*

Um Videos zu vermeiden die vor einem Tag den Weg in das Internet gefunden hatten, hat Rockstar folgendes Rundschreiben veröffentlicht:



> Xbox 360 Version:
> "Wir brauchen euren Gamertag, weil Microsoft Rockstar Games dabei helfen wird den Zugang zu den Onlinemodes bis zum Release zu überwachen. Deswegen müssen wir euren Gamertag auf die genehmigte Liste der Spieler setzen, die Online schon vor Release spielen können. Zusätzlich zu dieser Information müsst ihr, wenn ihr vor dem 29. April online gehen wollt, ein paar Grundeinstellungen an der Xbox 360 ändern und sie dann so lassen bis das Spiel offiziell erschienen ist. Andererseits können andere Leute eure Achievementlisten für GTA IV sehen (auch wenn ihr ein anderes Spiel einlegt) und wir würden diese Informationen gerne für die Fans zurückhalten. Ihr müsst euer Profil also auf 'Privat' setzen und als offline erscheinen. Wir haben übrigens ein Dokument angehangen, indem erklärt wird wie ihr das macht. Nur für den Fall.
> 
> PS3 Version:
> Auf der PS3 gibt es keine Einstellungen der Privatsphäre die man umschalten könnte, aber auch hier verfolgen wir mit wer online geht und auch hier wird es einfacher euch als authentisierten User zu identifizieren, wenn wir eure ID haben."


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundtrack CD*



			
				frogi am 24.04.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon.com hat heute den Offiziellen Soundtrack für GTA IV vorgestellt, und diesen kann man sogar probehören. Ein Preis ist noch nicht bekannt, der erste Track ist übrigens der offizielle Titelsong (Soviet Connection). Desweiteren ist die CD in der Special Edition enthalten.
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/Music-Grand-Theft-Auto-Explicit/dp/B001897366


Gibts denn keine CD-Box, wie bei "San Andreas" oder "Vice City"?
Hab noch nix gefunden.


----------



## frogi (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundtrack CD*

Hmm... darüber hab ich auch noch nichts wirklich rausgefunden. Sorry


----------



## Freezeman (24. April 2008)

*vorgezogener Release*

Wo ist Nalis Post von eben hin? :-o

Egal, ich nehm an der Brief war eh nur ein Fake...


----------



## frogi (25. April 2008)

*PSM vergibt wieder 10/10*

Das PlayStation World Magazin hat GTA IV mal wieder mit sehr gut, 10/10 ausgezeichnet. Insgesamt ist dieses Review 10 Seiten lang und kommt mit einigen Stickern, und einem "Making of GTA IV" Booklet. 

Link zu den Scans daraus: http://www.gta4.tv/forums/index.php?showtopic=786260


----------



## frogi (25. April 2008)

*"Freundereview" von IGN*

IGN brachte heute (malwieder) ein Preview zu GTA IV raus, in dem sich alles um Freunde dreht. Welche kriegt man am Anfang, was kann man mit ihnen unternemen, alles steht drin. Einen kleinen Teil haben wir hier:



> The moment Niko arrives in Liberty City he is met by his cousin, Roman. This crucial relationship is just one of many you will develop while playing GTA IV. These friendships -- either with the rough and tumble men of the city or its lovely ladies -- evolve initially through the story. But it's your decision whether or not to pursue these friendships beyond the story missions.



Link zum kompletten Text: http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/869/869322p1.html


----------



## Meller (25. April 2008)

*AW: vorgezogener Release*



			
				Freezeman am 24.04.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Nalis Post von eben hin? :-o
> 
> Egal, ich nehm an der Brief war eh nur ein Fake...



Sicher ist nur das GTA IV geleakt wurde. War aber grade bei gamestop und habs mir noch schnell vorbestellt, verkauft haben sie es jedenfalls noch nicht.


----------



## frogi (25. April 2008)

*Reviewflut am Wochenende*



> Wie Eurogamer berichtet werden am Sonntag viele Online Reviews kommen und einige davon sind IGN, GameSpot, Kikizo und Embargo, im Laufe der Tage werden wir sicher weitere Namen hören. So können wir uns auch kurz vor dem Release auf weitere Infos zu GTA IV freuen.



gta-xtreme.de


----------



## F3liX (26. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				frogi am 25.04.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie Eurogamer berichtet werden am Sonntag viele Online Reviews kommen und einige davon sind IGN, GameSpot, Kikizo und Embargo, im Laufe der Tage werden wir sicher weitere Namen hören. So können wir uns auch kurz vor dem Release auf weitere Infos zu GTA IV freuen.
> 
> 
> 
> gta-xtreme.de



Und hier ist auch schon das erste Video-Review von IGN:
http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/827005/grand-theft-auto-4/videos/gta4_review_042508.html

Ganze 10/10 Punkte hat es bekommen (Soul Calibur (1999) war das letzte Spiel, das solch eine Wertung von IGN bekommen hat).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*

Also von den Wertungen her wird GTA wohl sehr gut abschneiden. Mal schauen, ob es die Erwartungen am Ende auf erfüllen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frogi (26. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.04.2008 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also von den Wertungen her wird GTA wohl sehr gut abschneiden. Mal schauen, ob es die Erwartungen am Ende auf erfüllen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wenn ich diesen Hollywoodreifen Stunt sehe mit anschließender effektvoller Explosion, dann ja  
Übrigens sieht auch der Rauch für ein GTA sehr schön aus und wurde noch nicht in jedem 2. Satz angepriesen wie in *hust* NFS *hust*


----------



## frogi (26. April 2008)

*Kurze Infos vom IGN Review*

Für die, die überhaupt kein Englisch können ein paar Infoschnipsel:



> - Nico versucht den Traumatischen Ereignissen des Bosnischen Kriegs zu entkommen.
> - Passanten sehen kaum gleich aus.
> - In einer Szene hat ein Autofahrer eine Frau angefahren, er ist ausgestiegen und hat ihr geholfen.
> - Es gibt über 200 Songs im Spiel.
> - Der Multiplayer soll niemals langweilig werden.


----------



## frogi (26. April 2008)

*Artikel der Süddeutschenzeitung über GTA 4 ( Infos + Kritik )*



> Die Freiheit, durch fremde Welten zu surfen
> Das Videospiel "Grand Theft Auto IV" gilt als Sensation, weil es die Grenzen seines Genres überwindet.
> Wenn ein Videospiel als Revolution angekündigt wird, dann kann die breite Öffentlichkeit das meist nicht nachvollziehen. Doch der vierte Teil der Videospielserie "Grand Theft Auto" ist eine Sensation. Nicht zuletzt, weil "Grand Theft Auto", kurz GTA, nicht nur eine der beliebtesten Videospiel-Serien aller Zeiten ist, sondern längst als Musterbeispiel für die neue Welt des Entertaiment gilt.
> Das Spielprinzip von GTA wurde von der ersten Folge an hitzig diskutiert, weil es mit dem Gut-Böse-Schema der Medienindustrie brach und Verbrecher zu Helden machte und das lustvolle Töten und Zerstörung als Weg zum Erfolg glorifizierte. Der Videospieler steuert keine soldatischen Helden, sondern versuchte als Soziopath in der Mafia-Hierarchie aufzusteigen - verfolgte also den amerikanischen Traum, die Biographie zwischen Tellerwäscher und Millionär, Handlanger und BigBoss. Der Hersteller Rockstar Games verkaufte bislang 70 Millionen Kopien der Serie.
> ...




gtaplanet.gamigo.de


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (26. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				F3liX am 26.04.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ist auch schon das erste Video-Review von IGN:
> http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/827005/grand-theft-auto-4/videos/gta4_review_042508.html
> 
> Ganze 10/10 Punkte hat es bekommen (Soul Calibur (1999) war das letzte Spiel, das solch eine Wertung von IGN bekommen hat).


Ist das Ding halbwegs Spoiler-Frei? Sprich: Kann ich mir das anschauen, ohne zuviel Aha-Effekt kaputtzumachen?
Bei meinem Glück hauts meine SE aus England direkt in den Poststreik - ich zittere


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 26.04.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Ding halbwegs Spoiler-Frei? Sprich: Kann ich mir das anschauen, ohne zuviel Aha-Effekt kaputtzumachen?


Also ich würde mal sagen jedes Review wird einige Spoiler enthalten und wenn man sich das Game vorbestellt hat, dann würde ich mir nix anschauen. Da nimmt man sich nur die Überraschungen.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (26. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.04.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mal sagen jedes Review wird einige Spoiler enthalten und wenn man sich das Game vorbestellt hat, dann würde ich mir nix anschauen. Da nimmt man sich nur die Überraschungen.


Eigentlich schon, aber es ist schwer, da nicht zu klicken


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*Trailer Nr. 5 veröffentlicht*

Eigentlich sollten es ja nur 4 seien aber umso besser für uns  

Link zum Trailer: http://www.gamespot.com/video/933037/6189948/grand-theft-auto-iv-official-trailer-5


----------



## Gunter (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.04.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mal sagen jedes Review wird einige Spoiler enthalten und wenn man sich das Game vorbestellt hat, dann würde ich mir nix anschauen. Da nimmt man sich nur die Überraschungen.


ich habe mir ebenfalls noch kein einziges video mit spielsequenzen angesehen, ich will mir das alles aufheben, bis ich das spiel selber spielen kann. leider hat ja letztens irgendjemand eine gif-datei mit ingame-sequenz gepostet, also kam ich da nicht drumrum...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				Gunter am 27.04.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> leider hat ja letztens irgendjemand eine gif-datei mit ingame-sequenz gepostet, also kam ich da nicht drumrum...


tss Wer mach so etwas böses?


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*Neues Videoreview*

Das GamingPortal CGaming hat auch ein VideoReview mit Gameplay Szenen zu GTA IV veröffentlicht. Sie bewerteten GTA IV mit *10/10*, aber seht selbst:


Link zum Videoreview: http://www.cgaming.com/word/?p=47


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*Noch ein Review*

Der XboxOZ360 Webblog gab GTA IV die Wertung *9,8/10*. 

Link zum Review: http://xboxoz360.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/gta-iv-review-a-liberating-experience/


----------



## marwin756 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Noch ein Review*



			
				frogi am 27.04.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Der XboxOZ360 Webblog gab GTA IV die Wertung *9,8/10*.
> 
> Link zum Review: http://xboxoz360.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/gta-iv-review-a-liberating-experience/


Uuuhh , abzüge .


----------



## sandman2003 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				F3liX am 26.04.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 25.04.2008 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einfach nur geil! das gameplay sieht sehr erwachsen aus! any news on the pc version?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*



			
				sandman2003 am 27.04.2008 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> any news on the pc version?


Du kannst dir sicher sein, wenn es auch nur eine leise Andeutung von Rockstar gibt, dann steht es in Schriftgröße 20, rote Farbe und blinkend auf der PCG-Seite. 

Gerade zum Launch der Konsolenfassung wird ganz sicher keine Ankündigung gemacht werden.


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*Nochmal zur PC Version*



> Rockstar habe sich angeblich gegenüber dem Magazin whatifgaming.com zu einer PC Umsetzung geäußert. *Demnach halten es die Entwickler für äußerst fragwürdig, dass der neueste Ableger auch für den PC erscheinen wird, da es dafür derzeit keine Pläne gibt.*
> Immerhin ist auf Youtube ein Video aufgetaucht, welches von einem Besucher der offiziellen Take 2 Website aufgezeichnet wurde.
> Dies zeigt einen ausversehen veröffentlichten Platzhalter der PC Version.
> Letztlich bleib wieder nur auf eine offizielles Staitment zu warten, denn vor längerer Zeit wurde sich bereits darüber gefreut, dass sich Xbox 360 Spiele ja so leicht auf PC portieren lassen.




gtaplanet.gamigo.de


Edit: Nali, kannst du die 2 Reviewwertungen noch in den Anfangspost übernehmen ?


----------



## sandman2003 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewflut am Wochenende*

http://www.petitiononline.com/r276h541/petition.html


au man  ich kanns kaum erwarten  muhaha


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2008)

*AW: Nochmal zur PC Version*



			
				frogi am 27.04.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Nali, kannst du die 2 Reviewwertungen noch in den Anfangspost übernehmen ?


Sind eingetragen.


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*2 neue Reviews*

*CVG* und *TeamXbox* haben auch ihre Reviews online gestellt. Es gab die Wertungen *9,5/10* und *10/10*.

CVG Review: http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=187732

Team Xbox Review: http://reviews.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/1501/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV/p1/


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*Neue Gameplayvideos*

Achtung Spoiler !!!

Gerade haben Webseiten wie IGN, GamesRadar, G4tv und GameTrailers viele neue offizielle Gameplay Videos rausgebracht.

Einfach auf die Websiten gehen...keine Lust soviel zu verlinken


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Gameplayvideos*



			
				frogi am 27.04.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung Spoiler !!!
> 
> Gerade haben Webseiten wie IGN, GamesRadar, G4tv und GameTrailers viele neue offizielle Gameplay Videos rausgebracht.
> 
> Einfach auf die Websiten gehen...keine Lust soviel zu verlinken




Edit: *Gametrailers.com* hat GTA 4 eine *9,8/10 *gegeben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Gameplayvideos*



			
				frogi am 27.04.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: *Gametrailers.com* hat GTA 4 eine *9,8/10 *gegeben.


Irgendwie ist aus dem Edit ein Antworten geworden. 

Wer das Gametrailer-Review sehen will: klick


----------



## frogi (27. April 2008)

*Reviewwertungen*

Gamesradar -> *10/10* -> http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/g...0080426131740210029/g-2006051014323586065/p-5

Eurogamer -> *10/10* -> http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=134493&page=3

1UP -> *1+* (Schulnote) -> http://www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3167589&p=37

Gamespy -> *5/5 *-> http://uk.xbox360.gamespy.com/xbox-360/grand-theft-auto-4/869689p1.html


----------



## Erucu (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				frogi am 27.04.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamesradar -> *10/10* -> http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/g...0080426131740210029/g-2006051014323586065/p-5
> 
> Eurogamer -> *10/10* -> http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=134493&page=3
> 
> ...



Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl das Rockstar einige Reviews gekauft hat.

Ich steh dem Spiel ja auch sehr optimistisch gegenüber, aber ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass ein Mag nach dem anderen die Höchstwertung (die jemals vergeben wurde) vergibt.


----------



## Kandinata (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				Erucu am 27.04.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl das Rockstar einige Reviews gekauft hat.
> 
> Ich steh dem Spiel ja auch sehr optimistisch gegenüber, aber ich kann irgendwie nicht glauben, dass ein Mag nach dem anderen die Höchstwertung (die jemals vergeben wurde) vergibt.



Ich glaube Rockstar hat in der Vergangenheit bewiesen das sie DAS nicht nötig haben, jeder GTA Teil war objektiv besser und ausgearbeiteter als der nächste und genau diesen Faktor kann man schon nach diesen kurzen Test Videos (Das Gametrailer Video ist zu empfehlen) sofort wieder heraussehen... Alles was ein GTA braucht und noch vieles mehr  

Schon alleine die ausgearbeiteten Minigames werden wohl wieder soviel meiner Zeit verschlucken wie 3 Vollpreisspiele zusammen


----------



## patsche (27. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*

hört bitte auf, sonst halt ich bis dienstag nicht mehr durch.  ^^


----------



## Meller (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*

Boah ey ich hoff nur das ich nicht an der Xbox-Steuerung verzweifle^^
Hab beim Kumpel gestern mal kurz Army of Two gezockt, ich werde noch verdammt viel Zeit brauchen um bei Shootern auch nur annähernd so viel Spass zu haben wie aufm PC.


----------



## kingston (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*

Mann. Ich will mir nicht extra wegen einem Spiel eine X Box360 kaufen. 
Aber es sieht schon hammer aus. Vice City hab ich geliebt, San Andreas hab ich nicht lang gespielt. Das Hip Hop gedöns, sagt mir nicht so zu.
Wo kann man GTA 4 einordnen? Hab mich noch nicht so danit beschäftigt.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				kingston am 28.04.2008 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann. Ich will mir nicht extra wegen einem Spiel eine X Box360 kaufen.
> Aber es sieht schon hammer aus. Vice City hab ich geliebt, San Andreas hab ich nicht lang gespielt. Das Hip Hop gedöns, sagt mir nicht so zu.
> Wo kann man GTA 4 einordnen? Hab mich noch nicht so danit beschäftigt.




lies einfach die infos zu beginn des threads durch dann weisst du was sache ist. dort kannst du auch alles nachlesen was sich zu den vorgängern geändert hat !! ich würde sagen wer nur ansatzweise sich einmal ne konsole anschaffen wollte sollte jetzt zuschlagen. gta 4 ist ein kaufgrund für eine konsole.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*

Mannmannmann
schon über 15 Leute, die mich heute gefragt haben, ob wir GTA schon hätten


----------



## Gunter (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				McDrake am 28.04.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mannmannmann
> schon über 15 Leute, die mich heute gefragt haben, ob wir GTA schon hätten


ja und, habt ihr? :-o   

ich war schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr so dermaßen geil auf ein neues spiel wie gta4 - ich ertappe mich selber, wie sehr ich dem megahype, angeheizt durch nahezu ausschließlich perfekte bewertungen der magazine/seiten, aufliege... morgeeeeeeen!!11


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				Gunter am 28.04.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 28.04.2008 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das PS3-Bundel sollte heut Nachmittag eintrudeln.
Die Games selber kommen morgen früh mit der Post (wehe, die Post versagt!! *g*)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				McDrake am 28.04.2008 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Games selber kommen morgen früh mit der Post (wehe, die Post versagt!! *g*)


Also ich habe heute schon einige Zeit in Liberty City verbracht. 

Muss sagen, es macht wirklich verdammt viel Spaß und die Präsentation ist wirklich klasse gelungen. Die Stadt sieht ausgesprochen lebendig aus und obwohl die Handlung ja wieder in Liberty City spielt, ist es doch irgendwie alles neu. Dazu die die unglaublichen vielen Details, worauf geachtet wurde. :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				McDrake am 28.04.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mannmannmann
> schon über 15 Leute, die mich heute gefragt haben, ob wir GTA schon hätten


Dann bin ich hiermit der 16. Mensch.  

"Sind wir schon da?"
"Ist GTA4 schon da?"

Da ich ja "leider" keine Box mehr habe (die kommt mir wohl aber auch nicht wieder ins Haus, lieber eine PS3 zu XMas wegen BluRay), werde ich morgen wohl mal wieder einen Kollegen ausnutzen müssen (zusammen Bioshock, Call of Duty 4 und Assassins Thread anzutesten war auch schon eine riesige Gaudi ^^). Wird spaßig: Kasten Bier: Check. 1 Flasche Jack: Check. Chips: Check. Jetzt muss nur noch sein GTA pünktlich kommen.   

Vorfreude macht sich breit. Besonders wo auch die eher kritischen Leutz von Gametrailers.com das Spiel im Review sehr gelobt haben. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 28.04.2008 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammte Kacke, wer hat sich wieder nicht ans Releasedatum gehalten?
Tztztz

Egal. Hab grad ausgerechnet, dass wir genau so viele CE bekommen werden, wie wir Reservationen haben.
*schweissabwisch*


----------



## oceano (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 28.04.2008 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/933037.asp

Die Wertungen sind ja mal echt krääänk   

Bestes Spiel aller Zeiten? Würdest du das bis jetzt bestätigen, Nali?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*



			
				oceano am 28.04.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestes Spiel aller Zeiten? Würdest du das bis jetzt bestätigen, Nali?


Also mit solchen Begriffen tue ich mich schwer. Mir würde es ja schon schwer fallen mich auf die 10 Besten Spiele aller Zeiten zu "einigen". Zumal es für "Nachfolger" eh schwierig ist den WOW-Effekt zu übertreffen. Bei GTA 3 etwa war der Sprung in die 3. Dimension unglaublich und eine ganz neue Spielerfahrung. So etwas bietet ein GTA 4 nicht, weil man es einfach schon kennt.

Bislang würde ich es als grandiosen GTA-Teil bezeichnen, der den Sprung in die nächste Grafik-Generation gut geschafft hat und das bekannte Spielkonzept durch viele Kleinigkeiten und Details verbessert, neu auflegt und verfeinert. Nur es ist insgesamt "bekannte Koste", die aber den Allermeisten sehr gut gefallen wird.

Am ärgerlichsten finde ich es bislang, dass man nur in einer Stadt unterwegs ist. Ist IMO ein Rückschritt nach San Andreas und da fühlt man sich irgendwie ein wenig "eingeengt".


----------



## Custer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Reviewwertungen*

ich halt das spiel bereits in händen und bin gerade am spielen.... hab auch fotos und videos davon gemacht, also wer sich ein bild davon machen will, kann ja mal hier ein zwei fotos angucken   

bin noch am überlegen ob ich das video auf youtube stellen soll, es is eine offizielle legale version (was die fotos beweisen) ich habs halt einfach schon einen tag früher... und die ersten erfolge freigeschalten

was meint ihr? soll ichs hochladen?  

hier mal ein bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Noch ein Review*

Die gamepro bewertete GTA 4 mit *95 %*.

Link zum Review: http://www.gamepro.de/test/spiele/ps3/actionspiel/gta_iv_test/1305776/gta_iv_test_p6.html


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Play3 Review zu GTA IV*

Das Magazin vergibt "nur" *93 %*.

Link zum Review: http://www.videogameszone.de/?article_id=641544&page=2&mag=25


----------



## Custer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Play3 Review zu GTA IV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieso funkt das nicht? kann mir da bitte einer helfen oder ein admin meinen beitrag "reparieren" bitte?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. April 2008)

*AW: Play3 Review zu GTA IV*

schreib doch mal ein paar erst eindrücke vom spiel. muss ja nicht ein video sein einfach dein erster eindruck zur spielerfahrung!!? ich muss ja noch bis morgen warten....


----------



## undergrounderX (28. April 2008)

*AW: Play3 Review zu GTA IV*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.04.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> schreib doch mal ein paar erst eindrücke vom spiel. muss ja nicht ein video sein einfach dein erster eindruck zur spielerfahrung!!? ich muss ja noch bis morgen warten....


Der Einsieg ist etwas langsamer als bei den Vorgängern. Die Missionen sind am  Anfang typische Laufburschenjobs. Es dauert  erst ein paar Missionen bis man überhaupt eine Waffe in die Hand gedrückt kriegt. 
Die Grafik ist imo saugut und kann locker mit einem Ego Shooter mithalten. 
Das Auto fahren fühlt sich ganz anders und realistischer an, ist aber noch immer typisch GTA. An die Steuerung musst ich mich erst noch gewöhnen, da ich die vorherigen Teile alle aufn PC gespielt hab, sie ist aber relativ schnell erlernbar.
Alles in allem bin ich nach ca. 2 Stunden anspielen begeistert


----------



## Custer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Play3 Review zu GTA IV*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.04.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> schreib doch mal ein paar erst eindrücke vom spiel. muss ja nicht ein video sein einfach dein erster eindruck zur spielerfahrung!!? ich muss ja noch bis morgen warten....



ich muss sagen, die ersten eindrücke sind schon überwäld. Ich hab die XBox Version, und das Intro ist schon mal sehr lustig, der Witz stimmt, die Charaktere haben tiefgang (das fand ich nach den ersten 5min) und sie sind einfach "echt". Die Atmosphäre ist großartig, die Weitsicht mit der Unschärfe sieht super aus.

Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, dürfte aber nach einigen Malen gut funktionieren und der Wechsel zu XBox Live funktioniert direkt im Spiel (einfach beim Handy auf Live wechseln) 

Was natürlich auffällt: man muss klar abzüge beim AA machen, das sieht man teilweise schon stark

Ansonsten ist alles sehr detailiert, mit viel Liebe für Kleinigkeiten wie: Passanten, Inneneinrichtung uvm. Das sieht nicht nur gut aus sondern trägt einfach extremst viel zur Atmosphäre bei.


Der Hype ist meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt!!!! Ich hab aber auch erst ne Stunde gespielt, aber was da kam ist einfach grandios und ich bin einfach voll all den Eindrücken total hin und weg... eine Meisterarbeit welche kaum zu toppen sein dürfte. 

Wer mehr wissen will, einfach genau fragen... es fällt mir schwer alles hier irgendwo in einen Text zu zwängen, ich versuch daher etwas "allgemeiner" zu schreiben. Wenn wer was genau wissen will wie jetzt grafisch etwas ist oder wie sich was lenkt, einfach fragen, dann geb ich gern auskunft.

An alle die noch unentschlossen sind: KAUFEN!!!!


----------



## marwin756 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Play3 Review zu GTA IV*

Es is daaaa !
Und dann auch noch die Ösi-Version . Danke gameware !

Fazit nach 2 Stunden Spielzeit :
... .... .... Bin begeistert .


----------



## patsche (28. April 2008)

*AW: Play3 Review zu GTA IV*

habs ebenfalls seit heute morgen um 1, allerdings für die ps 3, die xbox version soll ja doch arg ruckeln und aufpopen, nicht so doll.

zum spiel muß ich sagen, einfach nur der hammer, der schwarze humor übertrifft die vorgänger um längen, ich sage nur; 
man klaue einen suv schmeiße papa auf die strasse und fahre mit mama und kind durch die stadt, wärend die wie am spieß schreien und an der nächsten kreuzung dankend aus dem auto springen.  


allerdings muß ich sagen das faustkämpfe ziemlich unfair sind, als spieler hat man null chance, vor allem wenn sich das umfeld einmischt   

sehr positiv ist die sixaxis steuerung mit der sich hubschrauber, boote und motorräder kinderleicht steuern lassen, bzw. in gefechten deckung suchen läst.


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Cynamite Review*

GTA IV bekommt die Wertung *10/10*.

Fazit: 





> Dieses Spiel ist ein Meisterwerk! Eine derart stimmige virtuelle Welt ist uns noch nicht untergekommen. Story und Handlung sind absolut filmreif und auch die Grafik bietet massig Aha-Erlebnisse. Dieses Spiel ist mehr als ein Spiel!



Link zum Review: http://www.cynamite.de/xbox360/test..._iv/9726/test_review_grand_theft_auto_iv.html


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*360 vs. PS3*



> die xbox version soll ja doch arg ruckeln und aufpopen, nicht so doll.



@patsche: Das ist Quatsch.

Auf der Seite AreaGames.de haben sich einge User beschlossen, das Spiel auf beiden Plattformen zu testen und es nebenbei auch noch zu Vergleichen!

User385055:



> "Ich hab die 360 Version und mein Nachbar die PS3 Version und wir haben gestern den ganzen Tag über gemeinsame, beide Versionen ausgiebig gespielt und es gibt für den Normalsterblichen keinen Unterschied zu erkennen!"





> "Beide Versionen weisen gelegentliche, aber sehr seltene Pop Ins Ups"





> "Einzig und alleine die Ladezeiten sind bei der PS3 etwas kürzer, aber gestoppte, heiße 3-5 Sekunden!"



User milchbandi:



> "Am anfang haben wir fast gar keinen Unterschied gesehen ... nur das die xbox Version mehr schärfer ausah wegen dem farben ... aber an manchen Stellen Z.b beim Auto fahren sah die PS3 ein ticken besser aus (aber wirklich nur bisschen ) - die Xbox360 Version sah dagegen besser aus wem man z.B die Sonne im Hintergrund sieht . weil die Schatten und Lichter einfach GÖTTLICH ausahen ... - auf PS3 sieht genau so aus. Blos auf der Xbox360 wirkt es realistischer."






> Was Anti-Aliasing angeht haben wir da echt keinen Unterschied gesehen ... Bei beiden Versionen sind mal da oder hier die gleichen Fehler ... also keine Ahnung was IGN da labert...



Angestellter von Gamestop zu GTA IV:



> "Ich bin ein Angestellter bei GameStop und heute Nacht haben wir Inventur gemacht. Nachdem alles abgezählt war, haben wir die reservierten Xbox 360 und PlayStation Exemplare eines anderen Mitarbeiters geöffnet (Nein, wir haben sie nicht mit nachhause genommen, sondern anschließend wieder in die Box gepackt). Wir haben friedliche Diskussion darüber geführt ob eine Version besser als die andere sei und ich muss sagen, beide Spiele sehen exakt gleich aus. Das einzige was zwischen uns dreien stand, war der Streit um die Controller..."





> "Beide Versionen sind Identisch gleich. Nur sie unterscheiden sich wirklich nur in kleinen Feinheiten. Doch dass dürfte keine riesigen Probleme bereiten.
> Denn als Gamer achtet man nicht sehr darauf, und will nur seinen Spaß haben! Was auch GTA V meiner Meinung nach geschafft hat."


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*

Also Ruckler sind mir bislang auch noch nicht aufgefallen und die Popups halten sich doch stark in Grenzen.
Mich stört da eher, dass die Übersicht teilweise nicht so doll ist, da beispielsweise Zielpfeile oder die Gesundheitsanzeige der Gegner arg klein geraten ist.
Statt einer "Lichtsäule", wie in den Vorgängern, gibt es jetzt nur noch einen sehr unscheinbaren Pfeil.

Aber dafür gibt es viele Details, die man entdecken kann. Habe mir gerade eben 30 Minuten das Fernsehprogramm angeschaut. Einfach nur genial.


----------



## patsche (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*

ich denke mal das dort mit der festplattenversion der xbox getestet wurde, bei der arcade version sieht das alledings anders aus, das sagt selbst rockstar!


mal was anderes, ich hab für meine ps 3 ein hd-componente kabel (720p und 1080i) lohnt es sich ein hdmi kabel zu kaufen (unterstützt 1080*p*) oder sind die unterschiede geringfügig?


ps: mein fernseher unterstützt 1080p.


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*



			
				patsche am 28.04.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal das dort mit der festplattenversion der xbox getestet wurde, bei der arcade version sieht das alledings anders aus, das sagt selbst rockstar!
> 
> 
> mal was anderes, ich hab für meine ps 3 ein hd-componente kabel (720p und 1080i) lohnt es sich ein hdmi kabel zu kaufen (unterstützt 1080*p*) oder sind die unterschiede geringfügig?
> ...



Hmm. Ich weiß nicht hast du schonmal Assassins Creed gespielt? Da finde ich kann man einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen i und p erkennen. Allerdings sind das eher marginale Unterschiede. Jedoch kostet ein HDMI Kabel nicht gerade die Welt, da kann man sich das schonmal gönnen  

@Nali: Wie Fernseh, in dem Elektroshop in Liberty City oder über Handy oder wie geht das?
Wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass es auch ein Fernsehprogramm gibt...


----------



## patsche (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*



			
				frogi am 28.04.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nali: Wie Fernseh, in dem Elektroshop in Liberty City oder über Handy oder wie geht das?
> Wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass es auch ein Fernsehprogramm gibt...



bin zwar nicht die kriegskuh, aber setzt dich mal in deinem apartment in den sessel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*



			
				patsche am 28.04.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes, ich hab für meine ps 3 ein hd-componente kabel (720p und 1080i) lohnt es sich ein hdmi kabel zu kaufen (unterstützt 1080*p*) oder sind die unterschiede geringfügig?


Also 1080i ist nun wirklich das, was man nutzen sollte. Wenn dein TV HDMI unterstützt, dann auf jeden Fall ein HDMI-Kabel. Brauchst keins für 30, 50 oder noch mehr Euros.
Über HDMI hast du nämlich auch noch den Vorteil, dass DVDs hochgerechnet werden, was das Bild der "alten" Scheiben doch noch merklich verbessert.




			
				frogi am 28.04.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [@Nali: Wie Fernseh, in dem Elektroshop in Liberty City oder über Handy oder wie geht das?
> Wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass es auch ein Fernsehprogramm gibt...


Im Versteckt ist ein Fernseher (in der Ecke) und den kann man aktivieren und dann diverse Sendungen sehen. Etwa ein Pokerspiel mit genialen Kommentatoren und CO.


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*



			
				patsche am 28.04.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 28.04.2008 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wusste ich ja nicht, habe das Spiel ja erst morgen. Ich meinte nur das ich das in den Reviews etc. nicht gehört hatte. So!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*GTA-Spaß ab 199€*

Wer auf ein GTA-Bundle für die Box wartet, für den hat Saturn was:
*Angebot von Saturn: GTA 4 kostenlos zu jeder Xbxo 360*
Angebot ist gültig vom 29.04 bis 03.05.2008



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patsche (28. April 2008)

*AW: 360 vs. PS3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Versteckt ist ein Fernseher (in der Ecke) und den kann man aktivieren und dann diverse Sendungen sehen. Etwa ein Pokerspiel mit genialen Kommentatoren und CO.



bei mir läuft gerade die starship trooper verarsche.


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Offizielle Cheats zu GTA IV*

Bei GTA4.net ist nun eine Liste von den bisher bekannten GTA IV Cheats erschienen.

Diese sollten Xbox 360 Benutzer aber nur auf eigene Gefahr eingeben, denn sonst werden keine Erfolge freigeschaltet. Zum Eingeben der Cheats muss man Nikos Handy auswählen, und die Nummern eingeben.

Link: http://www.gta4.net/cheats/index.php

Naja, ich finde bei solch einem Spiel verbietet es sich schon fast automatisch mit Cheats zu spielen. Allerdings beim zweiten durchspielen vielleicht ganz spaßig


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Sixaxis*

Patsche, wie kannst du nur damit klar kommen ? Habe es eben bei einem Kumpel probiert, für mich ist es einfach nicht machbar  

Meinungen zur Sixaxis:



> Waffen nachladen:
> Anstelle sich damit abzugeben, einen Knopf drücken zu müssen, dürft ihr dank Sixaxis durch reines Heranziehen des Controllers in Richtung eures Körpers die Waffe nachladen. Das ist zwar sehr einfach zu Handhaben, bringt sonst aber keinen sonderlichen Vorteil.
> 
> Motorrad:
> ...


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Neue Reviews*

Ein Review von Yahoo -> *5/5* -> Link: http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/blog/article/109/

Ein Review von Eurogamer.de -> *10/10* -> Link: http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=134678


----------



## machbetmachallabett (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*

Netter Artikel zu GTA 4 und den Kritikern von spielfernen Menschen. Sehr schön, da er sich nicht in "Killerspiel" Gemecker verliert, sondern relativ nüchtern beurteilt.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,550108,00.html

 
Sry falls es schon jemand gepostet hat.


----------



## marwin756 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 28.04.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Artikel zu GTA 4 und den Kritikern von spielfernen Menschen. Sehr schön, da er sich nicht in "Killerspiel" Gemecker verliert, sondern relativ nüchtern beurteilt.
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,550108,00.html
> 
> 
> Sry falls es schon jemand gepostet hat.


Kenn ich nich,ist aber sehr gut gemacht !


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*Noch ein Review*

Diesmal von 4 Players. Zwar ohne Wertung, die kommt erst morgen.
Jedoch muss man kein Prophet sein, um zu sehen, dass auch dass ne lockere 90+ werden wird.
Link zum Review: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/360/Test/8175/58673/1/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html

Jap, der Artikel vom Spiegel ist stark. Naja, Spiegel halt. Pure Qualität


----------



## Kandinata (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*



			
				marwin756 am 28.04.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 28.04.2008 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wirklich, das ist einer der besten Artikel die ich je gelesen habe, zusammennahme aller Fakten ohne blödsinniges Gerede und vollkommen objektive Bewertung des Gesamten... Einfach nur Top


----------



## sandman2003 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*



			
				frogi am 28.04.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Review von Yahoo -> *5/5* -> Link: http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/blog/article/109/
> 
> Ein Review von Eurogamer.de -> *10/10* -> Link: http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=134678



#

http://playstation.ingame.de/kommentare.php?newsid=77983

ich öchte dieses spiel für pc haben! UNBEDINGT und BEDINGUNGSLOS 


los rockstar... heute hat sich eh jeder gta fanboy der ne konsole hat das game geholt.. möchte mal die verkaufszahlen sehen von heute allen^^ ich warte dann und schaue immer mal wieder news...


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*



			
				sandman2003 am 28.04.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> los rockstar... heute hat sich eh jeder gta fanboy der ne konsole hat das game geholt.. möchte mal die verkaufszahlen sehen von heute allen^^ ich warte dann und schaue immer mal wieder news...


Da der offizielle Release erst morgen ist, werden sie heute wohl noch keine Zahlen rausgeben.


----------



## Erucu (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*

Sagt ma: hat Rockstar sich in Sachen Verpackung mal wieder was einfallen lassen? Bei San Andreas gabs ja de toll gemachten Reiseführer. Bei Gta 4 hab ich bisher nur die normale Verpackung gesehen.


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*



			
				Erucu am 28.04.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt ma: hat Rockstar sich in Sachen Verpackung mal wieder was einfallen lassen? Bei San Andreas gabs ja de toll gemachten Reiseführer. Bei Gta 4 hab ich bisher nur die normale Verpackung gesehen.



Es gibt z.B. mehre Maps von Liberty City, wo auch alle wichtigen Orte drauf sind. Außerdem werden viele Sachen, wie Strip Clubs etc. nochmal erklärt. 
In der Special Edition gibt es dazu einen Schlüsselanhänger, eine Sporttasche und die Soundtrack CD.

Edit: Das ist z.B. hier zu sehen. Link: http://www.theultrageeks.com/spanish/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/gta-4-360-especial.jpg


----------



## sandman2003 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Neue Reviews*



			
				frogi am 28.04.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Erucu am 28.04.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




verpackung verstaubt doch eh nur im schrank....

^^
hauptsache die gamedisc und ab gehste zoggen da


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

Kurz vor dem offiziellen GTA IV Release treffen so gut wie stündlich neue Reviews ein. Dieses mal kommt es von PlayStation-Area.de, und auch dort gibt es eine fast prefekte Wertung. Im vierseitigen Test konnte GTA IV *99%* abstauben.

Link zum Review: http://www.playstation-area.de/reviews,id173,0,grand_theft_auto_iv_bei_uns_review.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*Info für Amazon-Besteller*

Einige werden wohl auch bei Amazon.de bestellt habe. Wer bislang noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen hat, den wird diese Info vermutlich interessieren:


> Aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers, wurden bei einigen Bestellungen
> des Artikels "Grand Theft Auto IV" die falschen Versandoptionen von
> unserem System hinterlegt.
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/discussion.html/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg3?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1CS748ESOWOGC&cdPage=3&asin=B000FII8CE&store=videogames&cdThread=TxP6DZZEMQV514


----------



## sandman2003 (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				frogi am 28.04.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor dem offiziellen GTA IV Release treffen so gut wie stündlich neue Reviews ein. Dieses mal kommt es von PlayStation-Area.de, und auch dort gibt es eine fast prefekte Wertung. Im vierseitigen Test konnte GTA IV *99%* abstauben.
> 
> Link zum Review: http://www.playstation-area.de/reviews,id173,0,grand_theft_auto_iv_bei_uns_review.html





lol was sind das denn für rekordwertungen?


also das spiel hat ja wohl auch macken.. und trotzdem überall nix unter 95%


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				sandman2003 am 28.04.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 28.04.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder das Spiel ist wirklich so gut, oder alle drehen voll am Rad


----------



## sandman2003 (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.04.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder das Spiel ist wirklich so gut, oder alle drehen voll am Rad




naja .. gta halt..

naja hätte san andreas sonne grafik hätts bestimmt auch mehr bekommen als damals...


mensch die sollen das für pc machen!

gibts irgendwo HD videos (keine trailer!!) vom gameplay?

will das hoch aufgelöst schaun


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Info für Amazon-Besteller*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2008 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige werden wohl auch bei Amazon.de bestellt habe. Wer bislang noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen hat, den wird diese Info vermutlich interessieren:
> 
> 
> > Aufgrund eines technischen Fehlers, wurden bei einigen Bestellungen
> ...



Puuh, Schwein gehabt. Habe heute umm 20.30 Uhr die Versandbestätigung bekommen*freu*

Schreibst du eigentlich auch ein Review zu Spiel Nali?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.04.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder das Spiel ist wirklich so gut, oder alle drehen voll am Rad


So verwunderlich sind solch euphorischen Wertungen bei Hype-Titeln nun auch nicht.




			
				sandman2003 am 28.04.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts irgendwo HD videos (keine trailer!!) vom gameplay?
> 
> will das hoch aufgelöst schaun


Gametrailers hat ein hochaufgelöstes Videoreview zum Spiel. (Link siehe erste Seite des Threads im Startposting).


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				sandman2003 am 28.04.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 28.04.2008 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier z.B. in HD: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33327.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

Hier noch einige Gameplayszenen als SD-Video:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33336.html


Und einige... ähm USk 18 Bilder:
http://i32.tinypic.com/5os16t.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/bdv8xx.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/2hzjtiw.jpg


----------



## frogi (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



> Und einige... ähm USk 18 Bilder:
> http://i32.tinypic.com/5os16t.jpg
> http://i31.tinypic.com/bdv8xx.jpg
> http://i31.tinypic.com/2hzjtiw.jpg



"Homemade" sozusagen


----------



## sandman2003 (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

ja gta is einfach was besonderes...

da is der hype berechtigt weil die sich halt END mühe geben und soviele sachen einbauen...

hab mit jedem gta teil tage und stunden verbracht... einfach nur genial das game!!


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und einige... ähm USk 18 Bilder:
> http://i32.tinypic.com/5os16t.jpg
> http://i31.tinypic.com/bdv8xx.jpg
> http://i31.tinypic.com/2hzjtiw.jpg


Da ist ja die 18er-Einstufung sogar noch verständlich

Muss ich wohl spielen, wenn meine Frau nicht zuschaut... oder vielleicht doch.
ähm, ich schweife ab...
tschüss


----------



## frogi (29. April 2008)

*Neue Reviews*

nextgen.at -> *94 %* -> Link: http://www.nextgen.at/games.php?m=showgame&s=review&id=431&pos=6

gamespot-> *10/10* -> Link: http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/...topslot;title;1&om_act=convert&om_clk=topslot


----------



## tavrosffm (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				sandman2003 am 28.04.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ja gta is einfach was besonderes...
> 
> da is der hype berechtigt weil die sich halt END mühe geben und soviele sachen einbauen...
> 
> hab mit jedem gta teil tage und stunden verbracht... einfach nur genial das game!!



richtig....das ist der punkt....gta hat halt eine besonders gute preis/leistung im vergleich zu anderen titeln.ich hab mir den baküberfalltrailer angeschaut (im youtube sind mitlerweile einige ingame videos/tests freigegeben) und vergleich das mal spontan mit kane&lynch.da ist es schon eine frechheit für k&l mehr als 40€ zu verlangen.wenn man 7-8 std."spielspaß" mit dem von gta vergleichen will kann so wirklich jedes mainstreamspiel wie k&l einpacken.

bin also echt am überlegen ob ich mir nicht so ne daddelkiste ins haus lege.
was ist eigentlich der nachteil einer xbox arcade (außer das mit der festplatte) im vergleich zu den anderen beiden?ich mein sind die von der technik her identisch prozessor usw.?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				tavrosffm am 29.04.2008 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich der nachteil einer xbox arcade (außer das mit der festplatte) im vergleich zu den anderen beiden?ich mein sind die von der technik her identisch prozessor usw.?


Technisch ist die Konsole identisch zur Premium und Elite. Man kann auch alles einzeln nachkaufen, was allerdings recht teuer wird.
Aber auf eine Festplatte zu verzichten ist IMO ein großer Fehler. Premium und Elite haben lediglich andere Farben / Chromblende am DVD-LW. Da sollte man lieber ein klein wenig mehr ausgeben und die Premium nehmen. Siehe oben, GTA 4 bekommt man etwa bei Saturn kostenlos dazu.

Interessantes Amazon-Bundle:
*Xbox 360 Arcade + GTA 4 + 3 Monate Xbox Live + HD-DVD Laufwerk* für 199€
*Xbox 360 Premium + GTA 4 + 3 Monate Xbox Live + HD-DVD Laufwerk* für 269€
*Xbox 360 Elite + GTA 4 + 3 Monate Xbox Live + HD-DVD Laufwerk* für 369€
(Die "Gutschrift" für GTA, das HD-DVD-LW, etc. erfolgt erst am Ende der Bestellung und es kommen 4,2€ für den 18ner Versand dazu.)
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_63367065_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000172073&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1BT8HG8CEWE8RJPXKFSM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=188702291&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## sandman2003 (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

ja ich warte noch auf die pc version^^ 

hoffentlich kommts noch diese woche  (die ankündigung)


http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33313.html

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33338.html


ey das spiel is ja mal so geil....


boar... geht gar nicht....


wenns net für pc kommt hol ihc mir ne xbox und schließ sie hier am pc monitor an^^

aber erstmal abwarten.. oder was meint ihr bezüglich PC version?

kam jja bis gez immer raus für pc auch wenn verspätet


----------



## Meller (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

Was mich bis jetzt an GTAIV stört:

- die Kamera schwenkt bei Autofahrten nicht richtig mit. Man muss immer mit dem rechten die Kamera mitlenken.


----------



## Gunter (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Meller am 29.04.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich bis jetzt an GTAIV stört:
> 
> - die Kamera schwenkt bei Autofahrten nicht richtig mit. Man muss immer mit dem rechten die Kamera mitlenken.


und vor allem liegt die kamera zu tief. grundsätzlich hätte ich kein problem, mit dem rechten stick mitzusteuern, aber für die handbremse muss ich entweder den stick (für den A-button) oder den gashebel (für RB) auslassen - beides sehr suboptimal.

kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die kamera anständig einzustellen, rockstar? bei GTA SA haben sich doch bestimmt genügend spieler beschwert...


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				sandman2003 am 29.04.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich warte noch auf die pc version^^
> 
> hoffentlich kommts noch diese woche  (die ankündigung)
> 
> ...



Ich denke, jetzt kommt noch keine Meldung für eine PC Version. Ist doch klar, sie wollen ja, dass die Leute sich extra die XBox kaufen. Wenn da jetzt schon eine Meldung käme, würden die Leute ja dann warten  Deshalb rechne ich erst mit einer Meldung, wenn die Verkaufszahlen am abflachen sind.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Shadow_Man am 29.04.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 29.04.2008 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hei shaddi kauf dir doch einfach ne xbox. ich weiss deinem verhassten konsolenherz würde das weh tun , aber dann kannste es auch zocken 
 

und deine pc spiele laufen ja nicht weg ...


----------



## Gunter (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.04.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hei shaddi kauf dir doch einfach ne xbox. ich weiss deinem verhassten konsolenherz würde das weh tun , aber dann kannste es auch zocken
> 
> 
> und deine pc spiele laufen ja nicht weg ...


eher würd er seinen PC aufessen als sich eine konsole aus der hölle zu bestellen - verseuchen seine ganze wohnung, seine finger werden abfaulen und der TV frisst ihn auf. weiß man doch - konsolen sind böse!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Gunter am 29.04.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.04.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn er das meint ok. ich find nicht. aber ich kann ihn auch ein bisschen verstehen das es viele konsolennews gibt im moment auf pcgames. trotzdem , teuer ist die anschaffung ja nicht mehr und mal was riskieren hat noch keinem geschadet ..im schlimmsten fall machts ihm sogar spass


----------



## sandman2003 (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Gunter am 29.04.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.04.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja mir fehlt die tasta und maus steuerung^^

ansosnten hätt ich auch scho eine^^


----------



## Pyronumber1 (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

Hi, ich weiß net wen es interessiert hab in Nürnberg Schweinau im MM Gta 4 für 44€ bekommen weiß net ob es woanders auch so günstig ist oder ob es aufgrund der Neueröffnung des Saturns in der Nähe ist der es auch für 44€ raushaut (der ist in Fürth) 
Das Game ist geil danke fürs zuhören


----------



## tavrosffm (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.04.2008 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ....


jo danke.
gibt es denn auch eine tastatur und maus für die xbox360?
ich meinte es gab sowas mal für die alte xbox oder?
die dinger ham doch alle ein paar usb anschlüsse....das wird es doch kein problem sein m+t anschließen zu können.


----------



## frogi (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				tavrosffm am 29.04.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 29.04.2008 09:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibt es. Damit kannst du aber nur im Menü blätern. Wenn du spielen willst, musst du dir nen Adapter für ca. 80€ kaufen. Jedoch ist das dann auch bei weitem noch nicht so wie am PC...

Das DHL Männchen meinte heute zu mir " Sie freuen sich ja alle so mich heute zu sehen."
Ich: " Jop, muss an nem Spiel liegen"
Fahrer: "Jo ich weiß, hoffe meine 360 Version von GTA kommt auch heute."
So was erlebst du nur am GTA Releasetermin  

Habe das Spiel jetzt ca. 2 Std. gezockt und mehr als "Wahnsinn", "Geil" fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. So viele Details. Die Dialoge. Die Charaktere. Die Atmosphäre. Man hat unendlich viele Möglichkeiten. Es macht einfach nur eine Riesen Gaudi. 
Der Sonnenaufgang ist bombastisch und taucht die halbe Stadt in ein warmes Orange. Das Wasser hat schon fast HL² Qualität.
Also wer auch nur ansatzweise überlegt, sich eine Konsole für ein Spiel zu holen der sollte das tun, denn das ist GTA allemal wert.
Dieses Spiel ist einfach nur ein Traum!


----------



## frogi (29. April 2008)

*Reviewertung nachgereicht*

Die Wertung von 4players zu ihrem Test wurde nun vergeben.
Hier bekam GTA 4 satte *94 %*.
Link: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/360/Test/8175/58673/6/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


----------



## marwin756 (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				frogi am 29.04.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das DHL Männchen meinte heute zu mir " Sie freuen sich ja alle so mich heute zu sehen."
> Ich: " Jop, muss an nem Spiel liegen"
> Fahrer: "Jo ich weiß, hoffe meine 360 Version von GTA kommt auch heute."


lol


----------



## patsche (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*

war heute im MM 'n hdmi kabel kaufen, laut verkäufer wurden heute alle gta IV ps 3 bundel verkauft, hab leider kein ahnung wieviel das waren, es dürfte aber schon ne euro-palette gewesen sein, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2008)

*AW: GTA IV*

Schlimm, diese Spiele-Hypes ... man kann sich gar nicht davor schützen *mit meiner GTA IV 360 Version herumfuchtel*

Erst bei Karstadt/Hertie gewesen, umgeschaut ... nix, kein GTA IV, dann enttäuscht einkaufen gegangen, Käse, Brot, anderes Brot, anderer Käse, Cola und Kräuterbutter ... und mir mal den Laden in der Einkaufshölle im Einkaufsparadies angeschaut. Scheint ein reiner Spieleladen zu sein, bin da noch nie gewesen ... aber ein ca. 4 x 3 Meter großes Plakat mit GTA IV Schriftzug ließ vermuten, dass ich da möglicherweise das Spiel bekommen könnten. Also Käse, Brot, anderes Brot, anderen Käse, Cola und Kräuterbutter eingepackt ... und die Würstchen (hätte ich fast vergessen) und rübermarschiert und mich mal umgeschaut ... PS3 Version war im Massen vorhanden ... hab dann den Verkäufer (selbstverständlich im modischen GTA IV Shirt) gefragt, wo ich die XBox 360 Versionen finde ... und gleich die nächste Enttäuschung erlebt. Die erste Frage war: "Haben Sie das Spiel vorbestellt?" ... "nein" hab ich geantwortet. Dann wollte er mir die Collectors Edition für "nur" 99 EUR anbieten, war mir jedoch zu teuer. Wie auch immer, irgendwoher nahm er dann ohne nachzuschauen das Wissen, dass tatsächlich noch EINE EINZIGE XBox Version hinter dem Ladentisch liegt ... und die habe ich dann auch gekauft.

Abenteuer beendet!

Zum Spiel: Hab noch nicht viel ausprobiert, aber macht bisher nen guten Eindruck. Ich hab zwar noch nen alten Röhren-Fernseher, aber das Spiel sieht trotzdem super aus. Lediglich an die Steuerung und das Fahrverhalten der Autos muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen. Das ganze Gameplay kommt mir deutlich langsamer vor als bei den Vorgängerspielen. Auch die Verfolgerkamera ist für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu niedrig, aber daran werde ich mich schon gewöhnen.

Von diesen Eingewöhnungsschwierigkeiten abgesehen scheint es ein super Spiel zu sein, werde mich nachher noch ein oder zwei Stunden damit beschäftigen (hab keine Lust, das Ganze in ein paar Tagen durchgezockt zu haben).


----------



## frogi (29. April 2008)

*Kamera*

Finde, wenn man nicht die Standardkamera sondern einmal "select" (360) drückt, dass ist dann ne gute Kameraeinstellung. Dies ist weiter weg und einen Tick höher. Mit der habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme


----------



## Neawoulf (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				frogi am 29.04.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde, wenn man nicht die Standardkamera sondern einmal "select" (360) drückt, dass ist dann ne gute Kameraeinstellung. Dies ist weiter weg und einen Tick höher. Mit der habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme



Ein bisschen weiter weg schon, auch ein Stück höher, aber ich muss trotzdem noch ziemlich häufig die Kameraperspektive anpassen. Wenn man nicht gerade verfolgt wird, dann macht aber auch die Motorhauben-Perspektive Spaß. Nicht sehr übersichtlich, sieht aber irgendwie cool aus.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (29. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*

So, meine SE is heute auch eingetroffen. Und nach etwa einer Stunde Spielzeit muss ich sagen: Boah, is mir übel. Wer kam auf die glorreiche Idee, die Kamera müsse Schwanken wie auf hoher See, sobald man anfängt zu rennen? Mag sein, daß ich da etwas empfindlich bin, aber das geht mir echt auf den Magen 
Auch sonst muss ich sagen, daß der Funke noch nicht so ganz übergesprungen ist. Ich kann nichtmal genau sagen warum. Die Kamera ist doch mit das Hauptärgernis, neben dem Schwanken hab ich das Gefühl, daß die komisch nachzieht, wenn ich während des Laufens / Fahrens dran rumspiel. Irgendwie anders als bei bisherigen GTAs. Wahrscheinlich reine Gewöhnungssache, genau wie das Handling der Autos, das mir auch noch leichte Probleme macht (und warum kann ich nicht wie gewohnt Gasgeben und Bremsen? An die blöden Trigger hab ich mich auch nach etwa 20 Stunden Burnout Paradise noch nicht gewöhnt, ständig schalt ich das Fernlicht ein, wenn ich eigentlich Bremsen will  ). Nächster Kritikpunkt: warum muss das Ding so verdammt Dunkel sein? Hab die Helligkeit schon auf Anschlag, und trotzdem sieht man vor allem Nachts teilweise die Hand vor Augen nicht. Mag ja realistisch sein, nervt aber. Und wenn ich am hellichten Tag in der Bahnstation kaum die Treppen erkennen kann, is das doch auch net so der Hit. Und wo wir gerade bei der Grafik sind: die Tiefenunschärfe find ich auch nicht so hübsch^^
Alles in allem bisher nicht das Spiel, das ich vor allem die letzten Tage so herbeigesehnt hab. Aber es geht ja auch grad erst los


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*

Kurze Version: Das beste spielbare Stück Entertainment der letzten 5 Jahre. Und zwar mit ganz großem Abstand. 

Lange Version: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=profile&s=blog&page=1&blogarticle_id=1939&profile_id=846883

Regards, eX!


----------



## ChaosQu33n (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*

Habe bisher so 11 Stunden aufm Tacho und konnte gestern dann das erste mal über die Brücke rüber zu einem anderen Stadtteil.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich San Andreas nie richtig gespielt habe, da es auf meinem damaligen PC nicht ordentlich gelaufen ist und ich mich kein Stück mit GTA 4 befasst habe, außer dass ich den ein oder anderen Trailer gesehen habe. Der Kauf dieses Games war ebensowenig geplant und eher als Hypeaktion zu nennen. 

Auf Anhieb spielt sich GTA 4 sehr ähnlich wie GTA VC (das letzte GTA was ich ausführlich gespielt habe), aber die Fahrzeugsteuerung kommt mir einfacher vor und auch Schusswechsel gehen aus der Deckung sehr leicht von der Hand. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist angenehm niedrig, die Jobs abwechslungsreich. Das Spiel macht schon allein durch das übliche "Eine Mission geht noch..." süchtig. 
Eigentlich bleibt nur zu sagen... es ist GTA wie es leibt und lebt. Man könnte fast meinen, dass es erschreckend wenig neues gibt. Die Dialoge sind besser und Nico ist eigentlich das Mädchen für alles und kann einem schon fast leidtun. Jedenfalls ein symphatischer Protagonist. Ich hoffe, dass ich noch irgendwo einen anderen Shop für Kleidung finde. Der Russenladen auf der ersten Insel hat nur so äußerst geschmacklose Sachen x.x 

Meine Kritikpunkte sind fast gänzlich auf die Grafik bezogen. Von AA scheint man nix gehört zu haben, es flimmert nur so was das Zeug hält. Die Weitsicht ist auch nicht so dolle. Finds immer wieder lustig, wenn man vor Michelles Haus steht und den Hügel runterguckt. Dann sieht man in der Ferne ein Auto stehen, aber alles was davor kommt, ploppt erst nach und nach auf, wenn man auf das Auto zugeht. Aber hey, hauptsache man sieht die Karre aus 500m Entfernung. Dann slowt das Spiel teilweise wie Hölle. Wenn man in einer wilden Verfolgungsjagd ist und viel auf den Straßen los ist inkl. Polizeit und Co. dann geht die Framerate schon beträchtlich in die Knie. Eine grade Strecke auf den Straßen fahren ist kein Problem, aber sobald man um eine Kurve fährt und die Kamera dabei hinterher schwänkt, zuckelt es... Die Slowdowns sind nicht so schlimm, das Spiel ist immernoch wunderbar spielbar, aber irgendwie trübt das doch das Spielerlebnis. 
Der Unschärfteeffekt nervt mich unheimlich. Was soll das? Am SD-TV kann man den Flimmerfilter umstellen, dadurch wird das Bild am SD-TV wunderbar, ohne Unschärfen. Am HD geht das aber nicht. Hoffentlich wird ein Patch nachgereicht. Die Grafik an und für sich gesehen hat zwar viele Details aber auch viele Macken. Ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie einige Magazine da 10/10 geben konnten. Damit tut man so, als würde es krasses Flimmern und die Slowdowns gar nicht geben. 

Ja und zu guter Letzt bleibt der OST. Wo mir so spontan vielleicht mal 3-4 Lieder gefallen und im Radio viel zu oft das gleiche läuft. Ich bin ständig nur am zappen. Auf einem Sender bin ich bisher noch nie geblieben, weil da viel zu viel Mist läuft.


----------



## petib (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				ChaosQu33n am 30.04.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bisher so 11 Stunden aufm Tacho und konnte gestern dann das erste mal über die Brücke rüber zu einem anderen Stadtteil.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass ich San Andreas nie richtig gespielt habe, da es auf meinem damaligen PC nicht ordentlich gelaufen ist und ich mich kein Stück mit GTA 4 befasst habe, außer dass ich den ein oder anderen Trailer gesehen habe. Der Kauf dieses Games war ebensowenig geplant und eher als Hypeaktion zu nennen.
> 
> ...


Warum postest du hier   

Das ist leider nur ein blinder Passagier ^^

Ich setze den Post auch mal in unser Forum


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				petib am 30.04.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum postest du hier
> 
> Das ist leider nur ein blinder Passagier ^^
> 
> Ich setze den Post auch mal in unser Forum


Wollt' ich eigentlich schon gestern fragen: warum wird dieser Thread plötzlich nach VGZ gespiegelt? Muss man da inzwischen auch Aktivität vortäuschen?


----------



## Meller (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*

Weiß einer ob die Schimpfwörter wie "Arschloch" und "scheiße" auch in der englischen Version vorkommen?


----------



## petib (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 30.04.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt' ich eigentlich schon gestern fragen: warum wird dieser Thread plötzlich nach VGZ gespiegelt? Muss man da inzwischen auch Aktivität vortäuschen?


Nee das ist ein Bug.

Seit gestern ist VGZ 2.0 gelauncht und kämpft noch mit Kinderkrankheiten. Unter anderem hat der Playstationbereich jetzt das Unterforum "Action" 

Wird denke ich schnellstmöglich behoben und ihr könnt euch auf euer übliches Vortäuschen konzentrieren


----------



## frogi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				Meller am 30.04.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer ob die Schimpfwörter wie "Arschloch" und "scheiße" auch in der englischen Version vorkommen?



Ja kommt sehr oft. War bisher in jedem GTA so. In jedem zweiten Satz "Fuck you" "Idiot" "Faggot" "Dickhead" und so weiter und so fort.
Das Wort "Fuck" hat sich nunmal in den amerikanischen Wortschatz mit eingeführt


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*

so ich hab gute 6 stunden spielzeit hinter mir ....mein fazit:

die story und charaktere überzeugen bis jetzt. der styl ist gta und dert unterhält bestens. niko ist eine top wahl und bringt wirklich ein neues spielerlebnis. 
das gameplay ist gta wie mann es sich gewöhnt ist. ich finde es gut sind die autos schwerer zu fahren. eine zusätzliche herausforderung. die ganez stadt lebt mehr und es gibt viel mehr interaktion. alles wirkt echter und hat mehr spieltiefe.

grafisch muss mann abstriche machen. doch die sind gering. am meisten stört da noch das kantenflimmern das teilweise etwas arg hoch ist. auch die framerate könnte etwas stabiler sein teilweise. aber gesamteindruck sehr gut. die tiefenunschärfe ist eine guet wahl denn es wirkt so dynamischer, viel besser als einfach eine nebelbank nach ein paar hundert metern. wenn man mit dem heli in der nacht über LC fliegt ist es einfach atemberaubend ..das hat mich echt umgehauen.

doch für mich ist das eigentliche prunktstück der multiplayer. auch wenn charakter design etwas karg ausgefallen ist und auch waffentechnisch nicht viel inovatives zu sehen ist , macht es einfach unheimlichen spass mit ein paar kumpels durch die stadt zu ziehen und was anzustellen. heli kapern, rennen mit schnellen autos zu fahren, verfolgungsjagten starten oder einfach einer der zahlreichen moduse ausprobieren. ich konnte mich kaum vom schirm lösen es wurde 2:00 morgens wegen des multiplayers

gta hält was es verspricht und das macht spass..... ich freu mich auf weitere stunden... denn es hält dem hype stand im gegensatz zu halo 3


----------



## Meller (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				frogi am 30.04.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Meller am 30.04.2008 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein du hast mich falsch verstanden. 
Das geflucht wird ist mir klar, aber auf Deutsch? Ist das nur in der deutschen Version so oder auch in der englischen?


----------



## Ztyla (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				Meller am 30.04.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 30.04.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ne andere Frage - gibt es überhaupt eine deutsche Sprachausgabe?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				Ztyla am 30.04.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage - gibt es überhaupt eine deutsche Sprachausgabe?


Nein.


----------



## frogi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				Meller am 30.04.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 30.04.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, dann nein. Es wird nur Englisch gesprochen mit dt. Untertiteln. In einem ganz seltenen Fall kann es passieren, dass du fast nen deutschen Passanten ( Touristen ) überfährst, der flucht dann auf deutsch. Aber das ist mir in 7 Std. erst einmal passiert.


----------



## Gunter (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				frogi am 30.04.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, dann nein. Es wird nur Englisch gesprochen mit dt. Untertiteln. In einem ganz seltenen Fall kann es passieren, dass du fast nen deutschen Passanten ( Touristen ) überfährst, der flucht dann auf deutsch. Aber das ist mir in 7 Std. erst einmal passiert.


ist mir auch aufgefallen, grade im intro. er geht die gangway vom schiff hinunter, wird von einem anderen typen gestoßen, der dann "entschuldigung" sagt.


----------



## frogi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				Gunter am 30.04.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 30.04.2008 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop auf dem Radiosender "Vladiwostok" gibt es auch ein dt. Lied, irgendwas mit "Schiggi, Schiggi, 1, 2 , 3" - sagt mir nicht so zu


----------



## Gunter (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				frogi am 30.04.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jop auf dem Radiosender "Vladiwostok" gibt es auch ein dt. Lied, irgendwas mit "Schiggi, Schiggi, 1, 2 , 3" - sagt mir nicht so zu


genau! eins swei drei schiggi schiggi schweine!


----------



## Meller (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*

Jo das Lied is geil   

Das mit den deutschen Ausdrücken is mir jetzt aber schon ein paar Mal passiert.


----------



## frogi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Kamera*



			
				Meller am 30.04.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das Lied is geil
> 
> Das mit den deutschen Ausdrücken is mir jetzt aber schon ein paar Mal passiert.



Hier gibts das Video zum Lied. Erinnert mich stark an einen Österreicher  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELmJ8YJAGvs


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2008)

*GTA-Verkaufszahlen*

*GTA IV bricht Rekorde in England*


> In 24 Stunden über 600.000 Exemplare verkauft
> 
> Von Grand Theft Auto IV wurden alleine in England in den ersten 24 Stunden über 600.000 Exemplare verkauft. Dies geht aus Daten von ChartTrack hervor.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20324


----------



## Meller (30. April 2008)

*AW: GTA-Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.04.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> "Es sieht sehr sehr vielversprechend aus für Rockstar"


Zu recht, Spiel ist sein Geld vollkommen wert.


----------



## tavrosffm (30. April 2008)

*AW: GTA-Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Meller am 30.04.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.04.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok genug an konsolen verdient.....jetzt her mit der pc version....aber zackig.


----------



## frogi (30. April 2008)

*AW: GTA-Verkaufszahlen*



> Die PS3-Version sieht dank kräftigerer Farben und dadurch noch schöneren Lichtreflexionen besser aus. Dieser Nachteil lässt sich bei der Xbox-360-Fassung mit entsprechenden Einstellungen an Spiel oder TV nahezu ausgleichen.



cynamite.de

Ich habe die 360 Version und spiele über 22" TFT LCD mit HDMI Kabel.
*Was kann ich denn da noch einstellen am Monitor?*
Im Spiel habe ich schon Helligkeit, Kontrast und Sättigung erhöht.

*Danke *


----------



## frogi (1. Mai 2008)

*Neues Review*

gameswelt.de vergab *97%*.

Link: http://www.gameswelt.de/articles/reviews/4933-Grand_Theft_Auto_4/result.html


----------



## F3liX (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neues Review*

Die Verkaufszahlen für GTA 4:

USA 2,5 Millionen:

Xbox 360....60%.....1,5 Millionen
PS3...........40%.....1,0 Millionen

EU 1,7 Millionen:

Xbox 360....40%.....0,68 Millionen
PS3...........60%.....1,02 Millionen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neues Review*

Quelle? Zeitraum?


----------



## F3liX (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neues Review*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle? Zeitraum?



Die Zahlen beziehen sich auf den Releasetag:
http://ps3.pspfreak.de/2008/05/01/gta-iv-verkaufszahlen/
http://www.consolewars.eu/userpages/viewentry.php?bid=15160


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neues Review*



			
				F3liX am 01.05.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 01.05.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx für die Links, aber es sind VGChartz-Zahlen, also nur Schätzungen von Hobby-Analysten. Die geben durchaus eine brauchbare Richtung / Größe an, sehr viel mehr oftmals aber auch nicht.


----------



## sandman2003 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neues Review*

gut war auch der kommentar von dem "genervten" rockstar team zur pc version



"no comment"

lol

naja hoffentlich gehts bald ma vorran damit 

will zocken


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neues Review*

GT-Vergleichsvideo zwischen PS3 und 360



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick jeweils für größere Darstellung)


----------



## Iceman (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA IV Test von PlayStation-Area*



			
				Meller am 29.04.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich bis jetzt an GTAIV stört:
> 
> - die Kamera schwenkt bei Autofahrten nicht richtig mit. Man muss immer mit dem rechten die Kamera mitlenken.



Jo, für mich bisher auch das größte Ärgernis. Bei jeder Autofahrt muss ich ständig die Kamera nachkorrigieren weil man, spätestens wenns mal nen Hügel hoch oder runter geht, nichts mehr sieht. Eigentlich sehr schade, da das Autofahren ansonsten ziemlich spaßig ist, da die verschiedenen Fahrzeuge sich auch schön unterschiedlich fahren.

Auch mit dem Deckungssystem hab ich mich noch nicht so angefreundet. Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen die sowas nutzen (ergo Gears of War und Rainbow Six Vegas1/2) wirkt es irgendwie umständlich und schlecht bedienbar.

Das Spiel selbst gefällt mir aber ausgesprochen gut, obwohl ich mit den sonstigen GTAs eher wenig anfangen konnte. Die Steuerungsprobleme würden meine Wertung bisher aber etwas schmälern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Mai 2008)

*..*

Die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist sicherlich noch einiges entfernt von "Perfekt" und die Kamera ist wirklich ärgerlich. Teils steuert man kurzzeitig "blind. Trotzdem fällt mir die ungünstige Lauffunktion noch ärgerlicher auf. Also wenn ich den Stick ganz nach vorn drücke, dann würde ich schon wollen, dass sich der Charakter ein wenig schneller bewegt.


*Xbox Live GTA-Zahlen*


> Laut Xbox 360 und Xbox Live Produkt Management Direktor Aaron Greenberg, ist Grand Theft Auto IV der neue König von Xbox Live.
> 
> "Wir hatten etwa eine Million User in den ersten 24 Stunden, die das Spiel gespielt haben, während sie bei Live eingeloggt waren" - so Greenberg gegenüber Next-Gen.biz.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20344


----------



## Meller (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

Weiß einer wie man Feuerwehr- und Krankenwagenmissionen machen kann?
Polizei geht ja über den Computer, aber bei wie gehts bei Feuerwehr und Krankenwagen?

Alles klar, die gibts ja garnich mehr. Sehr schade...noch ein Minuspunkt auf meiner Liste.


----------



## tavrosffm (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Meller am 02.05.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer wie man Feuerwehr- und Krankenwagenmissionen machen kann?
> Polizei geht ja über den Computer, aber bei wie gehts bei Feuerwehr und Krankenwagen?
> 
> Alles klar, die gibts ja garnich mehr. Sehr schade...noch ein Minuspunkt auf meiner Liste.



wahrscheinlich ein bonus für die pcloeros.


----------



## Meller (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				tavrosffm am 03.05.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich ein bonus für die pcloeros.


Glaub ich weniger...oder hatten die letzten GTA-Teile mehr Inhalt auf'm PC? Waren doch eigentlich nur Konvertierungen.


----------



## Iceman (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.05.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist sicherlich noch einiges entfernt von "Perfekt" und die Kamera ist wirklich ärgerlich. Teils steuert man kurzzeitig "blind. Trotzdem fällt mir die ungünstige Lauffunktion noch ärgerlicher auf. Also wenn ich den Stick ganz nach vorn drücke, dann würde ich schon wollen, dass sich der Charakter ein wenig schneller bewegt.



Jo, dass verschlechtert auch deutlich das Kampfsystem. Gleichzeitig zielen, bewegen und den A Button zum Rennen drücken ist quasi unmöglich, ergo schleicht man durch die Gegend. 
Dazu funktioniert das Deckungssystem mit automatischem Zielen auf die Gegner zwar gut wenn diese selbst irgendwo hinter hocken, aber sobald diese sich auf einen zu bewegen ist irgendwann essig, einfach weil das automatische Aufschalten dann oftmals versagt und man den Geger der quasi genau neben einem steht erstmal mit dem normalen Zielen erreichen muss während dieser in aller Seelenruhe Kugel um Kugel in einen pumpt.
Auch das Wechseln der Ziele sobald man aufgeschaltet hat funktioniert allenfalls in 50% der Fälle wie gewünscht.

Das Autosavesystem gefällt mir ebenfalls nicht. Grad ne Mission gemacht (Die wo man das Kokain aus dem alten Hospital holen muss, *kleine Spoiler*), erst fährt man 5 Minuten dahin, dann schiesst man sich ~10 Minuten durch die Gangster und danach wird das Teil auch noch von ner Horde SWAT überrannt und wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht kommen die normalen Polizisten noch dazu und man wird einfach von der Masse der Gegner erschlagen. Und dann heißt es die ganze Mission nochmal machen obwohl sich der Punkt wo man alle Gangster erledigt hat perfekt als Autosavepunkt anbieten würde.*Spoiler Ende*

Zwar gefällt mir die Story und die Welt und die Größe der Stadt und die Freiheiten darin sind schon beeindruckend, aber die nervige Steuerung, die sehr schlechte Kamera, dass mittelmäßige Kampfsystem und der Frust durchs Speichersystem bringen das Spiel für mich bisher unter die 90% Marke.


----------



## Gunter (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Iceman am 03.05.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Autosavesystem gefällt mir ebenfalls nicht. Grad ne Mission gemacht (Die wo man das Kokain aus dem alten Hospital holen muss, *kleine Spoiler*),
> (...)
> Und dann heißt es die ganze Mission nochmal machen obwohl sich der Punkt wo man alle Gangster erledigt hat perfekt als Autosavepunkt anbieten würde.*Spoiler Ende*


genau diese mission habe ich jetzt gerade gemacht - und die war wirklich extrem hart. gottseidank hab ichs gleich im ersten anlauf gepackt, hab mit mehr glück als verstand alle cops beim krankenhaus umgelegt und bin dann mit dem auto geflohen. wahnwitzige verfolgungsjagd (omg die polizei-hummer!) bis zur kleinen insel oben rechts (wo eben elisabeta wohnt), die cops hab ich zufällig genau an der ecke abgeschüttelt, wo man dann auch hinmusste.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

So, jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. GTA weigert sich, meinen Spielstand zu laden (weder den Autosave noch den manuell angelegten). Hängt sich beim Ladebildschirm auf, ein Beenden des Spiels über die PS-Taste führt zu einem Konsolen-Reboot. Kriege gerade dezent nen Hals. Offizielle Empfehlung bei Problemen ist ja, erstmal alles zu löschen, inklusive Savegames. Super Idee, die ~7 Stunden Spielzeit sind für mich als Nicht-Dauerzocker locker mal 4 Tage, die da den Bach runtergehen würden. Ich freu mich auf den Patch -.-
Mag ja eine altmodische Einstellung sein, aber bei nem Konsolentitel DARF sowas imo nicht passieren (Stromunterbrechungen beim Speichern u.ä. mal ausgenommen). Schöne neue Welt.

Nachtrag: Aha, Internetverbindung kappen hilft. Halleluja.


----------



## patsche (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

also das reumgeheule wegen der kamera kann ich gar nicht verstehen, hab bis jetzt 47,56% und muste bis dato eine einzige mission nochmal starten, wenn man auto fährt und unter druck steht empfiehlt sich eh nur die direktkamera aus niko's sicht, die verfolgerkamera ist einzig fürs normale rumcruisen gut, ich empfehle im übriegen das auto-aiming abzuschalten, denn das nervt wirklich!  


@borg, hast du die 60Gb variante, wenn ja mehrere savegames anlegen?!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				patsche am 03.05.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @borg, hast du die 60Gb variante, wenn ja mehrere savegames anlegen?!


Ja, is die 60GB-Variante. Hatte insgesamt 3 Saves, einmal Autosave und zwei selbst angelegte. Zwei davon hab ich versucht, gingen beide nicht. Aber wie gesagt, Internetverbindung killen hat geholfen.


----------



## patsche (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 04.05.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 03.05.2008 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sony hat sich im gegensatz zu M$ ja schon dazu geäussert, ich denke mal das wird in den nächsten tagen/wochen behoben, kann meiner meinung nach eh nur am anderen speichermanagement gegenüber der 40gb version liegen, scheiße 'is es aber dennoch.


----------



## frogi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



> M$



offtopic: omg, nur weil eine Firma darauf aus ist möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen und das auch tut, ist das noch lange kein Verbrechen


----------



## Kaller1986 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

was bringt es eigentlich wenn ich mir ne freundin über diesen online dienst hole.? ich unternehme nun schon ne ganze zeit was mit der bekomme aber keine extras freigeschaltet wie bei den normalen freunden wie zum beispiel bei bruice den ich nun jederzeit wegen nem heli anrufen kann.


----------



## Erucu (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

So hab das Spiel gestern nach etwas über 40 Stunden Spielzeit beendet. Bei richtigen Hardcorezockern geht es vermutlich noch schneller, aber es war mein erstes GTA auf der Konsole und außerdem hab ich etwas getrödelt  .

Das Spiel ist im Singleplayer (Multiplayer konnte ich noch nicht richtig testen, da ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zu XBL verbinden kann) sein Geld alle mal Wert.

- Die Grafik ist für ein GTA wirklich atemberaubend. Es gibt zwar einige Abzüge in der B Note mangels AA (was teils an den Schatten gesehen werden kann) insgesamt ist es aber sehr schön anzusehen. Es gibt eigentlich kein Stadtteil, der nicht mit schönen Details und seinen eigenen Charm auf einen wartet. Insbesondere das Star Junction ist wunderschön bei Nacht anzusehen. Auch Liberty City bei Nacht aus dem Hubschrauber ist nett gemacht: Eine wunderschöne leuchtende Metropole.

- Die Steuerung  ist absolut annehmbar. Ich als relativer Konsolen Neuling (hab meine 360 erst seit der Preissenkung) kam recht schnell damit zu recht. Einige Dinge stören aber dennoch bei der Steuerung. Zum einen die Kamera bei Autofahrten, die wirklich etwas niedrig angesetzt ist (mit select auf die etwas entferntere Sicht gehen, hilft schon ziemlich). Aber auch das Deckungssystem ist nicht unbedingt perfekt geworden. Es ist mir öfters mal vorgekommen, dass Niko sich an die falsche Mauer angelehnt hat und damit direkt im Kreuzfeuer seiner Feinde stand.
Bei Autos ist mir am Anfang aufgefallen, dass sie einen extrem hohen Wendekreis haben, sprich man muss auch etwas langsamer um die Kurve gehen. Im späteren Spielverlauf wird es aber dank teueren Autos besser (oder ich hab mich einfach mehr an das Kurvenverhalten gewöhnt). Die Helis lassen sich zwar ansich recht gut steuern, aber sie neigen dazu zu übersteuern.

- Die KI ist recht schwach, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. Die Gegner suchen selbstständig Deckung, laufen aber auch ab und an einfach auf einen zu und sind somit Kanonenfutter. Auch scheint es, dass sie ohne zu "denken" aus ihrer Deckung springen und feuern. Dadurch werden sie auch zu leichten Zielen. Insgesamt bin ich aber nicht enttäuscht von der KI, da ich schlechteres erwartet habe.

- Die Charaktere sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich glaubwürdiger als sie es noch in San Andreas waren. Man kann sich gut mit Niko identifizieren. Im Laufe des Spiels wird dann auch immer mehr über seine Vergangenheit erzählt und warum er tut was er tut. 
Die Auftraggeber wirken auch erwachsener und passen einfach besser ins Geschehen als es noch bei San Andreas der Fall war (The Truth war einfach nur unpassend).
Neu ist das Freundesystem. Im Laufe des Spiels bekommt man Freunde mit denen man was unternehmen kann. An sich ist die Funktion recht nett und soll wohl auch etwas Abwechslung zu den Missione bringen, jedoch ist es auf Dauer sehr eintönig. Es ist aber keine Pflicht gute Beziehungen zu pflegen, sodass man zu nichts gezwungen wird..

- Die Story ist wie bei in den Grundzügen wie bei jedem GTA. Man kommt als in die Stadt als mitteloser Mensch und arbeitet sich notgedrungen in der Kriminalität nach oben. Man hat irgendwie immer das Gefühl alles schonmal erlebt zu haben. Trotzdem ist sie so gut erzählt, dass man wissen will wie es weitergeht.
Was an der Stelle auch gut gefällt ist, dass man dem Spieler teilweise die Entscheidungsgewalt gibt: In Manchen Missionen kann man entscheiden ob man jemanden wirklich umbringen will bzw. welches von zwei Zielen man eliminieren will. Ich hab zwar kA in wie weit es Auswirkungen auf den Fortlauf der Story hat, erhöht aber den Wiederspielwert.

- Die Minispiele sind zwar allesamt sehr spaßig , werden aber auch sehr schnell langweilig. Man gewinnt alle Spiele mangels guten Gegnern sehr schnell. Beispielsweise beim Pool wird automatisch die beste Richtung ausgewählt und die einzige Herausforderung ist es noch die Richtige Kraft anzuwenden. Die anderen Spiele sind auch nicht anspruchsvoller.

- Die Missionen sind am Anfang leicht und werden im Laufe der Handlung fordernder. Es gab bei mir als Konsolen Neuling zwar nicht wenige Missionen die ich nicht beim erstenmal geschafft hab, aber ich hatte auch nie das Gefühl eine unfaire Situation bewältigen zu müssen. Abwechslungsreichtum ist zwar in Ansätzen da, jedoch wiederholen sich die Missionen auch recht oft. Die verschiedenen Muster sind: Verfolgen(meist mit dem Auto), eine bestimmte Person umbringen (entweder während einer Verfolgungsjagd oder indem man sich durch Gegner schießt), bestimmte Ware beschaffen (auch hier entweder Verfolgen oder durch Gegner metzeln). Zum Ende der Story werden zwar die verschienden Missionstypen auch vermischt. So metzelt man sich zuerst durch Gegnerhorden und muss gegen Ende eine Verfolgungsjagd absolvieren. Trotzdem wurde es nie langweilig. Liegt wohl vorallem an den unterschiedlichsten Schauplätzen.
Vermisst hab ich aber eine Mission in der man nicht der Fahrer sondern nur Schütze ist. Sowas gabs bisher in jedem 3D GTA und hat mir auch immer ziemlichen Spaß gemacht.


Alles in Allem ist GTA IV ein genialer Titel. Absolut empfehlenswert. Aber wie mir schon Klar war, ist es die 100% Hypewertungen nicht Wert. Ich würde wohl 93% vergeben.


Was ich mich noch Frage: 
Wo kann man Brillen/Hüte kaufen? Wenn man ein neues Outfit anziehen will hat man ja auch die theoretische Wahl sowas anzuziehen. Aber ich hab noch nichts dergleichen Gesehen. Weder im russischen Laden noch im Moda, noch in einem der beiden Persus.

Außerdem hab ich keine Prostituierte gefunden. Im Statistik Menü ist zwar ein Punkt drin, wieviel Geld man schon für diese Art des Vergnügens ausgegeben hat, dennoch hab ich noch keine gesehen. Wo finde ich also Prostituierte?


----------



## Erucu (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Kaller1986 am 04.05.2008 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> was bringt es eigentlich wenn ich mir ne freundin über diesen online dienst hole.? ich unternehme nun schon ne ganze zeit was mit der bekomme aber keine extras freigeschaltet wie bei den normalen freunden wie zum beispiel bei bruice den ich nun jederzeit wegen nem heli anrufen kann.



Die bringen schon was. Beispielsweise kannst du Kiki (Lawchick) anrufen wenn du von den Cops verfolgt wirst. Die regelt das für dich und lässt deine Fahndungssterne verschwinden.


----------



## Iceman (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Erucu am 04.05.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwar einige Abzüge in der B Note mangels AA (was teils an den Schatten gesehen werden kann)



Auf der Xbox 360 hat das Spiel 2xAA. Schatten werden aber von MSAA grundsätzlich nicht erfasst.



			
				Erucu am 04.05.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hab ich keine Prostituierte gefunden. Im Statistik Menü ist zwar ein Punkt drin, wieviel Geld man schon für diese Art des Vergnügens ausgegeben hat, dennoch hab ich noch keine gesehen. Wo finde ich also Prostituierte?



Beim ersten Stripclub in der Umgebung hab ich mal welche gesehen und auch im zweiten Stadtbereich laufen an manchen Ecken welche rum. Einfach mal auf die knapp bekleideten weiblichen Wesen achten 

Den dritten Stadtbereich hab ich noch nicht freigespielt, weiß nicht wie es da aussieht.

Achja, nen Tipp für alle die schnell und einfach an das "One Man Army" Achievement kommen wollen: Sobald man den zweiten Stadtteil freigeschaltet hat zu den Helirundflügen fahren (unten rechts auf der mittleren Insel), nen Heli klauen und ne Runde zum dritten Stadtteil rüber fliegen. Da bekommt man dann automatisch nen 6 Sterne Rating, aber die Polizei kann einen in der Luft nicht erwischen (wobei ich nicht weiß ob einen die Polizeihelis abschiessen können, hab die net rankommen lassen). Dann einfach 5 Minuten rumfliegen und man ist 40 Gamerpunkte reicher.
Entkommen kann man mit dem Heli aber nicht, da kommt man nie aus Sichtweite der Polizei, dafür ist also landen und mit dem Auto fliehen angesagt.


----------



## d1Ze (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Erucu am 04.05.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich noch Frage:
> Wo kann man Brillen/Hüte kaufen? Wenn man ein neues Outfit anziehen will hat man ja auch die theoretische Wahl sowas anzuziehen. Aber ich hab noch nichts dergleichen Gesehen. Weder im russischen Laden noch im Moda, noch in einem der beiden Persus.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich keine Prostituierte gefunden. Im Statistik Menü ist zwar ein Punkt drin, wieviel Geld man schon für diese Art des Vergnügens ausgegeben hat, dennoch hab ich noch keine gesehen. Wo finde ich also Prostituierte?



Hi, 

Brillen kann man schon am Anfang, in dem russischen Modeladen kaufen und die Prostituierten laufen u.a. im Hafengebiet herum.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

*Charts aus Holland*

```
01 (__) [360] Grand Theft Auto 4 (Take 2 Interactive)
02 (__) [PS3] Grand Theft Auto 4 (Take 2 Interactive)
03 (__) [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo)
04 (01) [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
05 (02) [NDS] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
06 (03) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
07 (06) [NDS] Brain Training (Nintendo)
08 (05) [NDS] My Word Coach (Ubisoft)
09 (09) [PS3] Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Sony)
10 (10) NDS] More Brain Training from Dr. Kawashima (Nintendo)
```
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=291256


----------



## marwin756 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.05.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Charts aus Holland*
> 
> ```
> 01 (__) [360] Grand Theft Auto 4 (Take 2 Interactive)
> ...


Und da sag noch einer,die Charts weltweit sind von Killerspielen überfüllt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

Auch die Tagesschau berichtet über GTA 4. Im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen Killerspielberichten in Frontal21 und CO sogar ohne große Verdrehungen oder Killerspielhetze:
http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video314734.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2008)

*Zahlen aus England #2*

Laut Chart-Track wurden (in England) in den ersten 5 Tagen 926.000 Exemplare verkauft.
514.000 entfallen dabei auf die Xbox 360 (55 und 412.000 auf die PS 3 (45.

http://www.chart-track.co.uk/?i=547&s=1111

Nachtrag: Inzwischen wurde die 6-Millionen-Marke gesprengt:



> Eine halbe Milliarde US-Dollar hat der Verkauf des Videospiels Grand Theft Auto IV (GTA IV) bereits in der ersten Woche nach Verkaufstart eingebracht und damit alle Erwartungen übertroffen. Der Hersteller von GTA IV, Take-Two Interactive, soll die genauen Verkaufszahlen laut einem Bericht der New York Times heute veröffentlichen. *Nach Informationen der Zeitung soll das Spiel schon am ersten Tag 3,6 Millionen Mal verkauft worden sein; insgesamt summieren sich die Verkäufe der ersten Woche auf etwa 6 Millionen. *Branchenbeobachter hatten mit etwa 5 Millionen Verkäufen in den ersten beiden Wochen gerechnet.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/GTA-IV-uebertrifft-alle-finanziellen-Erwartungen--/meldung/107546/from/atom10


----------



## sandman2003 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.05.2008 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Tagesschau berichtet über GTA 4. Im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen Killerspielberichten in Frontal21 und CO sogar ohne große Verdrehungen oder Killerspielhetze:
> http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video314734.html




lol

freut mich.....


hoffentlich kommts bald für pc^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.05.2008 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Tagesschau berichtet über GTA 4. Im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen Killerspielberichten in Frontal21 und CO sogar ohne große Verdrehungen oder Killerspielhetze:
> http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video314734.html



Find den Bericht gut


----------



## oceano (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.05.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 07.05.2008 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ein wertungsfreier Bericht eben. Ich denke, das sollte man von den Tagesthemen schon erwarten dürfen


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				oceano am 07.05.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 07.05.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja mehr verlang ich doch net als ein wertungsfreier bericht!

beim dem ganzen mist der auf zdf, rtl usw lief... ist das sehr willkommen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Mai 2008)

*PS 3-Patch*

Inzwischen gibt es wohl ein erstes Update für die PS 3-Version (18 MB), aber scheibar sind die Freezes (speziell auf 60-GB-Versionen) noch nicht behoben.


> Looks like Grand Theft Auto IV got a little band-aid patchwork today with a 1.01 update. It's a small little tweak at 18 MB, and it supposedly will fix up those freezing problems everyone's been getting antsy over. So far, we've been playing with the new patch for the past few minutes and everything seems to be going smoothly.
> 
> [update: Looks like the freezing issue has not been fixed after all. Many gamers are stating the problem is persisting. Apparently, this update is supposed to fix multiplayer connectivity issues which cause the game to lockup. Eurogamer notes: "reducing the loads on the servers at GameSpy and hopefully the completely random hangs that some users have seen".]



http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/05/07/gta-iv-gets-1-01-patch-freezing-fixed/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2008)

*Neues Konsolenangebot*

Wer die letzte Aktion verpasst hat, der hat wieder eine Gelegenheit günstig an GTA + Konsole zu kommen:

*Neue Konsolen-Aktion bei Amazon*
 Premium oder Elite + 3 Monate Live + GTA 4 zum Preis der Konsole (269 bzw 369€).

(+ ~5€ für die USK18-Zustellung)

_Nachtrag:_: Das erste Angebot von Amazon beinhaltet noch die beiden Spiele Viva Pinata und Forza Motorsport 2.

*Achtung*: Angebot gilt nur bis zum 10.05.2008!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xbox 360 Premium (mit HDMI)
20 GB Festplatte
Forza Motorsport 2
Viva Pinata
GTA 4
3 Monate Xbox Live
*269€*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xbox 360 Elite (mit HDMI)
120 GB Festplatte
GTA 4
3 Monate Xbox Live
*369€*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xbox 360 Premium (mit HDMI)
20 GB Festplatte
GTA 4
3 Monate Xbox Live
*269€*


----------



## kakakakrampfi (9. Mai 2008)

*FRAGE: Neues Konsolenangebot*

Hallo erstmal, ich überlegm mir eine xbox zu kaufen habe aber ein paar fragen dazu:

1.was ist der unterschied zwischen dem paket mit der xbox 360 + gta4 + xbox live 
3 mon und dem xbox 360 mit viva pinata und forza dingsbumbs + gta4 + xbox live.

2. bei beiden versions hat man das 20 gb modell mit den selben controller aber bei keiner xbox is ein wlan teil dabei das muss man 70 mücken draufgeben und dann noch 60 im jahr is das sinnvoll oder spielt man besser offline???

3. ich hab nen syncMaster 913v und kann dann mit nem kabel http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-VGA-HD-AV-Kabel/dp/B000AYYADE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1210345560&sr=1-3  
auf nen tft spielen hat der dann gute auflösung??? bzw woher soll dann der 
sound kommen?? kann ich die pc boxen an der box anschließen???

4.hab schon einiges von den re ring of death und anderen problemen mit der xbox gehört hat wer von euch sowas schonmal ghabt?? bzw wielange dauerts bis  die repariert is?? wielang hab ich garantie drauf wenns ich von amazon bestell

5.kann man gta4 bei verfolgungsjagten mit 5-10 autos im nacken halbwegs flüssig spielen??

6. is gta4 wirklich so geil das ich net besser auf pc version warte???

das war mein erster text im forum .. oO   hoffentlich is es halbwegs übersichtlich...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Neues Konsolenangebot*



			
				kakakakrampfi am 09.05.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.was ist der unterschied zwischen dem paket mit der xbox 360 + gta4 + xbox live
> 3 mon und dem xbox 360 mit viva pinata und forza dingsbumbs + gta4 + xbox live.


Das Paket mit Viva und Forza beinhaltet zwei zusätzliche Spiele. Ist das Bundle, was es bislang immer einzeln gab und nun von Amazon – vermutlich um die Lager zu räumen – verkauft wird.
Wenn das Paket mit Viva und Forza auf Lager ist, dann bekommst du ein wenig mehr fürs gleiche Geld.




			
				kakakakrampfi am 09.05.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. bei beiden versions hat man das 20 gb modell mit den selben controller aber bei keiner xbox is ein wlan teil dabei das muss man 70 mücken draufgeben und dann noch 60 im jahr is das sinnvoll oder spielt man besser offline???


 Also 70€ sind wirklich happig. Ist ne Frage der baulichen Gegebenheiten, ob man den Adpater braucht oder ob einem nicht auch ein schlichtes LAN-Kabel reicht.
Mit den 60€ meinst du vermutlich die Kosten für den Xbox Live Gold-Account. Hier gibt es zwei Dinge zu sagen:
a) Beim Anlegen eines Profis über die Xbox bekommst du einen kostenlosesn Gold-Monat, dem Spiel GTA liegt ein weiterer Gutschein für einen Probemonat bei und man bekommt in den Paketen auch gleich noch einen Gutschein für weitere drei Monate. Man hat also einige Zeit, um sich zu entscheiden, ob man Gold braucht / nutzen will

b) Die 60€ pro Jahr sind trotzdem happig, aber wenn man sich ein wenig umschaut, dann kommt man auch für 30 bis 38€ an 12 Monate Xbox Live Gold.

Gold ist auf jeden Fall eine feine Sache, wenn man gern online spielt und einen MP-Modus ausgiebig zocken will. Wer primär den SP-Modus von Games nutzt, der kann darauf verzichten und das Geld sparen. Die normalen Funktionen, wie Chats und Downloads gehen auch mit den kostenlosen Silber-Accounts. Wenn man dann später einmal wieder Lust auf Gold bekommt, dann kann man auch jederzeit die Mitgliedschaft (etwa per Rubbelcode) wieder einlösen.





> 3. ich hab nen syncMaster 913v und kann dann mit nem kabel http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-VGA-HD-AV-Kabel/dp/B000AYYADE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1210345560&sr=1-3
> auf nen tft spielen hat der dann gute auflösung???


 Ja, geht wunderbar. Am Besten vorher mal schauen, wie gut dein Monitor die Auflösung 1280 x 720 bzw. 1360 x 678 darstellt. Du brauchst außerdem nicht das MS Kabel nehmen, sondern kannst auch das VGA von einem Drittanbieter wählen oder – wenn dein Monitor einen DVI-Eingang hat – ein HDMI auf DVI-Kabel.
Wenn dein Monitor einen HDMI Eingang hat, dann kannst du auch ein HDMI-Kabel wählen.




> bzw woher soll dann der
> sound kommen?? kann ich die pc boxen an der box anschließen???


 Das VGA-Kabel hat zwei Chinch-Ausgänge und es liegt ein Klinkenadapter bei, um den Sound entweder in den PC zu führen (line in) oder du kannst daran PC-Boxen anschließen. Alternativ kannst du den Ton auch digital (via Toslink) in 5.1 ausgeben.




> 4.hab schon einiges von den re ring of death und anderen problemen mit der xbox gehört hat wer von euch sowas schonmal ghabt?? bzw wielange dauerts bis  die repariert is?? wielang hab ich garantie drauf wenns ich von amazon bestell


Also gerade Leute, die die Box im ersten Jahr gekauft haben, werden einen RoD gehabt haben. Die aktuellen Modelle sind allerdings sehr viel weniger anfällig. Habe gerade erst vor kurzem für einen Kumpel so eine Reklamation gemacht und die hat genau 5 Werktage gedauert.
Wo du die Box kaufst ist egal, MS gibt die drei Jahre Garantie auf den RoD und 2 Jahre auf alle anderen Fehler.
*Wichtig* Lass die Finger von gebrauchten Konsolen (eBay und CO), da hast du keine Garantie mehr, wenn du nicht der Erstbesitzer bist.




> 5.kann man gta4 bei verfolgungsjagten mit 5-10 autos im nacken halbwegs flüssig spielen??


Ich habe das Game zwar noch nicht durch, aber bislang sind mir nicht Ruckle nicht wirklich aufgefallen und ich habe schon einige heftige Verfolgungsfahrten erlebt. Will damit nicht sagen, dass es nie und nimmer Ruckler gibt, aber aufgefallen / bemerkt habe ich bei mir bislang keine.




> 6. is gta4 wirklich so geil das ich net besser auf pc version warte???


Man weiß ja bislang nicht einmal wann / ob eine PC Fassung kommt. Der PC ist ein Fass ohne Boden und wenn man nur genug investiert, dann wird man sicherlich eine bessere Optik haben und auch mit M&T spielen können. Auch wird es ganz sicher Mod für den PC geben. Die Frage ist, wie wichtig ist es einem, wie viel Geld will man in den PC pumpen und welche anderen Spiele interessieren einen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2008)

*Andeutungen...*

*Andeutung des zusätzlichen Inhalts für die Xbox 360-Version?*


> Als ein Mitglied des offiziellen Grand Theft Auto Forums ein wenig mit den Click&Drag Möglichkeiten des Social Club Story Gang Bereichs rumspielte, entdeckte es ein pikantes Flugticket für Niko Bellic... von Liberty City aus... nach... San Andreas! Gefunden unter dem Story Book, zu sehen auch bei uns in der Galerie.
> 
> Ein Abflugsdatum ist nicht zu erkennen, vielleicht findet die Reise ja ab Herbst statt? Wer weiß, spekulieren dürfen wir ja mal ein wenig. Nicht mehr als eine bloße Anspielung würde Rockstar jedoch nicht unbedingt unähnlich sehen, also sicher bestätigen sollte die Entdeckung rein gar nichts.


http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/72280/Flugticket-fuer-Niko-Von-Liberty-City-nach-San-Andreas.aspx
http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=344261




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meller (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*

Hoffen wir's das Rockstar noch etwas Großes in Hinterhand hält. Das würde vielleicht auch für die Zurückhaltung  gegenüber eine PC-Version sprechen, die Arbeit an Zusatzinhalten (eventuell ganzen Städten) und einer Konvertierung wären eventuell zu hoch.

Lassen wir uns überraschen, erstmal reicht Liberty City alleine.


----------



## kakakakrampfi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*

so hab jetzt mal gschaut und habe festegstellt das ich die einstellungen 

640x480   800x600   1024x768    1152x864     1280x720   1280 x960  1280x1024  1360x678 habe der bildschirm hat 19 zoll und bei 1280 x960 kommt ein schwarzer rand bei hl2 kommt der rand dann auch bei gta?????

kann man bei der xbox 360 während dem spielen musik abspielen???

hab nur einen  VGA  anschluss also werd ich dieses kabel dazunehmen
http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-VGA-HD-AV-Kabel/dp/B000AYYADE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1210413311&sr=1-3
 oder gibts ein günstigeres?? sollte halt Chinch-Ausgang haben

und kann ich das lan kabel und adapter vom pc nehmen???

so und mehr fragen fallen mir jetzt momentan auch net ein^^  





danke für deine prezise antwort


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*



			
				kakakakrampfi am 10.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> so hab jetzt mal gschaut und habe festegstellt das ich die einstellungen
> 
> 640x480   800x600   1024x768    1152x864     1280x720   1280 x960  1280x1024  1360x678 habe der bildschirm hat 19 zoll und bei 1280 x960 kommt ein schwarzer rand bei hl2 kommt der rand dann auch bei gta?????


 Was meinst du mit Rand? Einen leicht schwarzen Rand oben und unten oder komplett um das Bild herum? Wenn der Rand komplett um das Bild herum ist, dann wird dein Monitor so eingestellt sein, dass er keine Interpolierung macht und das Bild 1 zu 1 dargestellt wird. ( Es werden also waagerecht nur 1280 Pixel genutzt und wenn der Schirm mehr hat, dann bleibt links und rechts ein schwarzer Rand.)

Wenn du kleine schwarze Räder am oberen und unteren Bildschirmrand meinst, dann hängt das mit der Auflösung zusammen. Das HDTV-Bild hat ein 16 zu 9 Format, Breitbild-TFT-Monitore allerdings 16 zu 10. Je nach Monitoreinstellung und Auflösung wird das Bild ggf. ein klein wenig nach oben / unten gestreckt oder man hat kleine Balken oben und unten.




			
				kakakakrampfi am 10.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man bei der xbox 360 während dem spielen musik abspielen???


 Ja, kannst du. Einfach einen MP3 Player in den USB-Port stecken oder die Musik übers Netzwerk freigeben. Musik kannst du jederzeit hören, auswählen, pausieren, auf Playlisten zugreifen, etc. Zudem wird die Spielmusik automatisch deaktiviert, wenn du deine eigenen Tracks abspielst.




> hab nur einen  VGA  anschluss also werd ich dieses kabel dazunehmen
> http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-VGA-HD-AV-Kabel/dp/B000AYYADE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1210413311&sr=1-3
> oder gibts ein günstigeres?? sollte halt Chinch-Ausgang haben


Chinch haben alle Xbox 360-VGA-Kabel. Du könntest auch zum Kabel einen Drittanbieters greifen: http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-SVGA-Kabel-HQ/dp/B000E1YZRY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1210414356&sr=1-2




> und kann ich das lan kabel und adapter vom pc nehmen???


Es geht jedes LAN-Kabel, aber was meinst du mit Adapter?


----------



## Meller (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*

Bei dem VGA-Kabel des anderen Herstellers fehlt allerdings ein VGA-Genderchanger. Den benötigst du falls dein Bildschirm ein festeingebautes VGA-Kabel hat.
Bei dem Microsoftkabel wird so ein Genderchangerbereits mitgeliefert.


----------



## Gamecomander (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*

Also, hier vll eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe. Rockstar hat als VÖ-Termin der PC-Version eigentlich diesen Sommer angepeilt. Angeblich aber wurde dies nun intern um ein halbes Jahr verschoben. Das würde bedeuten: Wer wartet, wartet noch bis Ende 08/Anfang 09. Da heißt's nur durchhalten liebe PC-Gamer


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*



			
				Gamecomander am 13.05.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, hier vll eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe. Rockstar hat als VÖ-Termin der PC-Version eigentlich diesen Sommer angepeilt. Angeblich aber wurde dies nun intern um ein halbes Jahr verschoben. Das würde bedeuten: Wer wartet, wartet noch bis Ende 08/Anfang 09. Da heißt's nur durchhalten liebe PC-Gamer


Dafür hast du doch bestimmt auch eine seriöse(!) Quelle. Und nein, ein Händler ist keine seriöse Quelle.  Eine Umsetzung ist natürlich durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## Gamecomander (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.05.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamecomander am 13.05.2008 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, ich kann niemanden zwingen, das zu glauben. Aber wenn ich von der Echtheit nicht überzeugt wäre, würd ich das nicht posten. Im übrigen verrät man nie die Quellen heißer Infos


----------



## HanFred (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*



			
				Gamecomander am 13.05.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich kann niemanden zwingen, das zu glauben. Aber wenn ich von der Echtheit nicht überzeugt wäre, würd ich das nicht posten. Im übrigen verrät man nie die Quellen heißer Infos


infos ohne quellen sind komplett wertlos.


----------



## fiumpf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*



			
				HanFred am 13.05.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamecomander am 13.05.2008 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig.

Und damit meinen wir nicht sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Andeutungen...*



			
				fiumpf am 13.05.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.05.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2008)

*Review der anderen Art*

*Zero Punctuation: Grand Theft Auto IV Review*
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/4902-Zero-Punctuation-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV


----------



## sandman2003 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Review der anderen Art*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zero Punctuation: Grand Theft Auto IV Review*
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/4902-Zero-Punctuation-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV




omg. die sind immer anstrengend zu hören die reviews^^

und der sagt immer negative sachen  aber findet die games trotzdem alle geil^^


----------



## Razor (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Review der anderen Art*



			
				sandman2003 am 15.05.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2008 00:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Kerl sagt NUR negative Sachen (er bemüht sich jedenfalls ^^) und das macht seine Reviews ja aus  
Einfach mal shice auf die guten Seiten, shice auf eine Wertung, einfach mal gepflegt über die Kritikpunkte herziehen, eine subjektive Meinung verbreiten und damit Fanboys (Konsolending^^) auf den Schlips treten. Herrlich.

Wie man merkt liebe ich ZP ^^


----------



## ThreeSix187 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Review der anderen Art*

Ist es je schon mal einen menschenähnlichen Wesen gelungen GTA4 auf der PS3 durchzuzocken. ich versuchs jetzt gerade und hänge tierisch an den nachfolge missionen,



Spoiler



nachdem ich New yorks ich meine Liberty citys bank mit leider nur noch 3 Irländern durchgeschafft habe, fest.



BTW Kann mir einer mal sagen was passiert wenn ich mit meinen "Freunden" mal nicht zum saufen gehe oder mit denen nicht ausgehe. Little Jakob, der kiffer, fängt bei mir schon halb das heulen an nur weil ich nicht zum bowlen ausgegangen bin.

BTW Wenn die Publisher wirklich versuchen, GTA4 von meiner hoch gerüsteten PC abzugewöhnen haben sie es wirklich fast geschafft. Ich meine ich bin einer von 6 Mio GTA4zockern. Da kann man einfach nichts falsch machen, oder?

Cyu in Liberty city


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2008)

*GTA 4 auf dem PC*

*Erstes Bild: GTA 4 auf dem PC!!!*
http://www.areagames.de/areagames/gallery/74215/page/1/Erste-Bilder-GTA-IV-auf-PC-und-Wii.aspx


----------



## Kandinata (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA 4 auf dem PC*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *Erstes Bild: GTA 4 auf dem PC!!!*
> http://www.areagames.de/areagames/gallery/74215/page/1/Erste-Bilder-GTA-IV-auf-PC-und-Wii.aspx



So flach das er wieder gut ist


----------



## sandman2003 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA 4 auf dem PC*



			
				Kandinata am 18.05.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jau^^ ders gut 

hoffentlich hat das warten bald ein ende^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2008)

*GTA Zahlenspiele*

*6-Seiten Analyse / Zahlenspiele von NextGen.biz zu GTA für den US-Markt*



> One could also ask: What percentage of people who owned a PS2 when each GTA game launched actually purchased that game during its first month on the market? The answers are: 6% for GTA3, 12% for Vice City, and 8% for San Andreas.
> 
> 
> For GTA4, we would ask what percentage of people who owned a PS3 or Xbox 360 also purchased the game during its first month on the market? The answer is very impressive: 20% of system owners bought the game. That is, 1 out of every 5 owners of a PS3 or Xbox 360 also has a copy of GTA4. If GTA4 sales remain strong during the next couple of months, we can expect that attach rate to rise.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10535&Itemid=2&limit=1&limitstart=0


----------



## shimmyrot (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Ein sehr interessant-positiver Artikel auf spiegel.de

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,554201,00.html



> [Ein] Multimediakunstwerk, wie es die Welt noch nie gesehen hat.


----------



## NixBlick (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				shimmyrot am 20.05.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr interessant-positiver Artikel auf spiegel.de
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,554201,00.html
> 
> ...


Aber so eine Art von seiten hieb konnten sie nicht unterlassen.


> Ein ausgegrenztes Publikum ist die beste Zielgruppe für erbarmungslose Humorattacken auf die Gesellschaft.


----------



## edoa (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				NixBlick am 20.05.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 20.05.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, da hab ich recht gelacht...  

MfG


----------



## sandman2003 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/GTAtoPC/index.html

vllt hiflts was


----------



## NixBlick (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				sandman2003 am 26.05.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/GTAtoPC/index.html
> 
> vllt hiflts was


Ich glaub die haben den pc schon abgeschrieben da wird auch die Petition nichts ändern. Zuviele, die das unterschreiben, werden dafür nur 10-20 Cent für ein, zwei DVD-Rohhlinge und 0,0000000001 Cent für DSL bezahlen -.-


----------



## sandman2003 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				NixBlick am 27.05.2008 02:28 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 26.05.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja stimmt sind ja russen^^

also wer sich gta, vor allem fpr die online funktion net origianl holt gehört eingesperrt^^


----------



## Peddaa (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Also ich weiß nicht ob hier schon geschrieben wurde oder mal als News war bei PCG, aber ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Frau auf dem Cover 6 Finger hat?


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Peddaa am 28.05.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß nicht ob hier schon geschrieben wurde oder mal als News war bei PCG, aber ist schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Frau auf dem Cover 6 Finger hat?


Öhm.. stimmt. Ist mir echt nicht aufgefallen.
Ist auch auf der CE der PS3-Fassung ganz gut zu sehen.

Hab das Spiel noch nicht durch. Vielleicht kommt die im Game auch mit sechs Fingern an der rechten Hand vor?
*grübel*


----------



## sandman2003 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				McDrake am 28.05.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Peddaa am 28.05.2008 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie wäre es wenn rockstar ein reines Steam release macht?

keine raubkopien nix...

das will R* doch


----------



## Meller (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				sandman2003 am 31.05.2008 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es wenn rockstar ein reines Steam release macht?
> 
> keine raubkopien nix...
> 
> das will R* doch



Steam ist lange kein Garant mehr für ein vor Raubkopien geschütztes Spiel.
Gerade bei einem Renner wie GTA4 dürfte der Ansporn besonders groß sein.


----------



## NixBlick (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				sandman2003 am 31.05.2008 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 28.05.2008 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steam ist doch schon gehackt (oder gecrackt?!?)  Kam nicht sogar PCgames eine News Valve's Steam umgangen oder war das Heise ich weiß es nicht mehr. 
Bis her hatte noch jeder Kopierschutz ein endliches Leben....


----------



## sandman2003 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

wie war das nochmal mit san andreas.. wann wurde da angekündigt wie es mit der pc version aussieht.. ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es auch erst NACH dem release von san andreas angekündigt wurde für den pc...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				sandman2003 am 01.06.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das nochmal mit san andreas.. wann wurde da angekündigt wie es mit der pc version aussieht.. ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es auch erst NACH dem release von san andreas angekündigt wurde für den pc...



Nope

Erstmalige Ankündigung einer PC-Version (bzw. wurde eben auf einmal in der Release-Liste von Take2  aufgenommen):
10. September 2004


GTA San Andreas PS2 Erst-Release (weltweit):
26.bzw. 29. Oktober 2004


----------



## DanDragoon (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Ich hoff selber auchnoch auf ne PC Version und wenn dann hoff ich auch aufn par zusätzliche Features bzw. Mods z.B:

Sicherheitsgurt mod:
Man kann nach dem einsteigen nen Sicherheitsgurt anlegen, braucht zwar länger und man brauch auch etwas länger zum aussteigen aber man kann von nem starken rempler nichtmehr aus dem Auto geschleudert werden

Fallschirm mod:
Ich finds schade, dass es keine Fallschirme mehr gibt, grade bei den hohen Gebäuden würd sich basejumpen anbieten

Übrigens ich hab GTA4 selber noch nicht (wart wie gesagt noch ne mögliche PC Version an, wenns keine gibt kann ichs mir immernoch für ne Konsole zulegen) aber wollt mal ne Kleinigkeit fragen, ist es möglich die Multiplayer varianten auch offline zu spielen? Klingt vielelicht blöd aber nachdem ich gehört hab, dass man da auch die Polizei abschalten kann und trotzdem die ganze Stadt erkunden wär das mal ne Frage wert.


----------



## sandman2003 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				DanDragoon am 19.06.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff selber auchnoch auf ne PC Version und wenn dann hoff ich auch aufn par zusätzliche Features bzw. Mods z.B:
> 
> Sicherheitsgurt mod:
> Man kann nach dem einsteigen nen Sicherheitsgurt anlegen, braucht zwar länger und man brauch auch etwas länger zum aussteigen aber man kann von nem starken rempler nichtmehr aus dem Auto geschleudert werden
> ...



ja sowas wär schon ein lustiges feature.... aber meinetwegen kann GTA 4 auch exakt dieselbe version sein wie die konsolenversion.. hauptsache es KOMMT^^


----------



## Razor (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Hm ich hoffe ich spring jetzt nicht auf den "WHOAH ein kleiner Hinweis das GTA4 für den PC kommen könnte - schnell eine News!!!!" Zug auf  , aber ich dachte, das hier wäre schon etwas "handfesteres", entnommen diesem Thread.

Demnach soll die ESRB (quasi die USK für Amerika, "Entertainment Software Rating Board" wenn ich mich recht entsinne) kurzerzeit auf deren Homepage als Plattformen für GTA4 auch den PC aufgeführt haben. Leider wurde das kurze Zeit später rückgängig gemacht, allerdings konnten Beweisscreenshots geschossen werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick mich für größer ^^
Ich denke mir das Auftauchen der Plattform in der Liste ist aussagekräftiger als wenn Amazon oder irgendein Versandhändler den Titel ins Sortiment aufnimmt o.Ä.  naja wir werden sehen

(nich das ich den Redis jetzt neues Futter für ne News geliefert hab  keep the Thread alive!)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

*PC Version kommt im November*
USA: 18.11
Europa: 21.11
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/8175/1828448/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


----------



## McDrake (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.08.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *PC Version kommt im November*
> USA: 18.11
> Europa: 23.11
> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/8175/1828448/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


Was für Quellenangaben hat denn 4players?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				McDrake am 06.08.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Quellenangaben hat denn 4players?


Da heißt es Pressemeldung.


----------



## F3liX (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				McDrake am 06.08.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Quellenangaben hat denn 4players?



http://ir.take2games.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=326627#4

@Thread-Name 32.11


----------



## sandman2003 (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				F3liX am 06.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 06.08.2008 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich finds ja so geil ey.. omg^^ mein herz springt gerade im kreis ...

GOTTSEIDANK kann ich da nur sagen.. zwar noch bissal lange bis mitte november aber besser als nix... hehe


----------



## NixBlick (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Nur blöd das es in den Staaten früher kommt. Dann darf ich mir fünf Tage anhören das er es schon spielen kann   

Hoffentlich kommt eine gute CE,SE oder wie man das auch nennen will. GTA IV wäre eins der wenigen Spiele bei dem ich mir eine holen würde


----------



## sandman2003 (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				NixBlick am 06.08.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur blöd das es in den Staaten früher kommt. Dann darf ich mir fünf Tage anhören das er es schon spielen kann
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt eine gute CE,SE oder wie man das auch nennen will. GTA IV wäre eins der wenigen Spiele bei dem ich mir eine holen würde




meint ihr die usk machts genauso wie bei der konsole?

also DE und UK uncut?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				sandman2003 am 06.08.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr die usk machts genauso wie bei der konsole?


Warum sollte sich die USK anders entscheidet. Es ist inhaltgleich und da wird die USK nicht "nein" zu 18+ sagen können.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

*GameTrailers TV to Give Details on GTA IV DLC*


> This Friday at 1:00AM ET/PT TV viewers will be given a chance to see an interview with the person behind Niko Bellic's voice, Michael Hollick, where they will talk about the upcoming downloadable content for GTA IV.


 http://gameplasma.com/index.php?do=viewarticle&id=1024


----------



## firewalker2k (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Zahlendreher in der Eingangs-Überschrift


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				firewalker2k am 06.08.2008 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlendreher in der Eingangs-Überschrift


Thx.


----------



## Avenga (7. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				NixBlick am 06.08.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich kommt eine gute CE,SE oder wie man das auch nennen will. GTA IV wäre eins der wenigen Spiele bei dem ich mir eine holen würde



und was soll da drin sein? eine pistole?   

damn, hab mir vorgenommen, alle spiele nur mehr reduziert zu kaufen, aber das wird bei gta eine weile dauern...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Avenga am 07.08.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> NixBlick am 06.08.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe Eintrag im Startposting:
*Bilder der Special Edition*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Inhalt:
> # GTA IV für die Xbox 360 oder PS3 in einer Spezialverpackung (Metallbox)
> # GTA IV Art Book, mit vorher noch nicht veröffentlichten Produktions Artworks
> # Ausgewählte Soundtrack CD aus Grand Theft Auto IV, mit neuem Material von Top Künstlern die es nur hier gibt.
> ...


Warum sollte es das nicht auch für den PC geben?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

*PC Cover*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)


----------



## NixBlick (8. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *PC Cover*(Klick für Vollbild)


 GfW    mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Ich hasse oben immer diesen "Games for Windows"-Mist, der versaut immer die ganze Spieleverpackung


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.08.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse oben immer diesen "Games for Windows"-Mist, der versaut immer die ganze Spieleverpackung


Dann freu dich auf das riesige USK -Logo, das versaut die Packungen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Hatte leide auf die Schnelle keine PC-Verpackung zur Hand)


----------



## NixBlick (8. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.08.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sandman2003 (9. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

^^ lol

ok naja dann hol ich die pegi aus österreich.. oder halt UK version..

is ja eh multilanguage und ich spiels eh auf englisch


EDIT:

den fingerfehler bei der frau mit dem lolli.. haben sie den rahmen ein wenig anderes gemach^^


----------



## Mothman (9. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 3 Tagen GTA 4 auf der PS3. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass es echt richtig Spaß macht und Liberty City einfach genial aussieht. So viele Details wieder einmal...zum Verlieben. So viel zu entdecken. 
Freut euch alle schonmal, das Spiel ist riesig. 

Mein einziges "Problem" ist, dass ich (noch) keinen HD-TV habe und auf einen Standard-TV spiele. Das sieht zwar so schon sehr gut aus, aber ein HD-TV würde das Ganze natürlich noch einmal kräftig nach vorne bringen. Aber ich warte noch. Bevor ich mir hier einen 1000-Euro-Fernseher in meine verstaubte Bude stelle, warte ich lieber, bis ich umziehe.^^


----------



## sandman2003 (10. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Mothman am 09.08.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 3 Tagen GTA 4 auf der PS3. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass es echt richtig Spaß macht und Liberty City einfach genial aussieht. So viele Details wieder einmal...zum Verlieben. So viel zu entdecken.
> Freut euch alle schonmal, das Spiel ist riesig.
> 
> Mein einziges "Problem" ist, dass ich (noch) keinen HD-TV habe und auf einen Standard-TV spiele. Das sieht zwar so schon sehr gut aus, aber ein HD-TV würde das Ganze natürlich noch einmal kräftig nach vorne bringen. Aber ich warte noch. Bevor ich mir hier einen 1000-Euro-Fernseher in meine verstaubte Bude stelle, warte ich lieber, bis ich umziehe.^^




ja ich warte auch schon voller vorfreude.. o gott... knapp 3 monate noch ey 


naja hauptsache es kommt ne?


----------



## frogi (10. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Mothman am 09.08.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 3 Tagen GTA 4 auf der PS3. Und ich kann nur sagen, dass es echt richtig Spaß macht und Liberty City einfach genial aussieht. So viele Details wieder einmal...zum Verlieben. So viel zu entdecken.
> Freut euch alle schonmal, das Spiel ist riesig.
> 
> Mein einziges "Problem" ist, dass ich (noch) keinen HD-TV habe und auf einen Standard-TV spiele. Das sieht zwar so schon sehr gut aus, aber ein HD-TV würde das Ganze natürlich noch einmal kräftig nach vorne bringen. Aber ich warte noch. Bevor ich mir hier einen 1000-Euro-Fernseher in meine verstaubte Bude stelle, warte ich lieber, bis ich umziehe.^^



könntest dir zur not auch nen 22" tft holen, gut der kommt jetzt nicht an einen 42" full hd ran aber immerhin hättest du ein besseres bild als auf einem standard tv.


----------



## Razor (20. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

Neue Infos zur PC Version
(jedenfalls für mich, im moment ist es etwas schwer die relevanten News zu verfolgen wenn gefühlt alle 3 Sekunden neue Bilder-News den Ticker vollspammen ^^)

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/54298



> A new replay editor will allow players to edit and save the last 30 seconds of gameplay. Filters, cutting, and camera angles will be supported. The separate 30-second clips can then be edited together into a longer work using the "montage editor." The complete work can then be shared on the Rockstar Social Club.
> 
> The game will also receive some changes to its multiplayer modes. Though few details have been released on this point, it was hinted that the overall player count--Grand Theft Auto 4 supported 16 player servers--may be increased for the PC edition. Confirmed are a robust set of server filters, which will enable users to find matches with specific settings much easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandman2003 (21. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

^^ ja war klar replay funktion war immer drin^^

denk mal mp3 kommt auch noch jetzt...


wie sind denn die anforderungen?

aber denke mal mit meinem E6850 und meiner 8800GTX kein prob


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

*GTA 4 PC-Anspieleindrücke von 4Players*


> Es ändert sich kaum etwas bis nichts. Besonders in Sachen Technik gibt es in erster Linie die höhere Auflösung zu vermelden; *GTA 4 sah schon auf 360 und PS3 super aus, das ändert sich am PC nicht - vom gegenwärtig noch stark ausgeprägten Ruckeln und den noch deutlichen Grafikfehlern mal abgesehen,* die dem aktuellen Beta-Stand in die Schuhe geschoben werden können. Die hohe Auflösung (Maximum: 2560x1440 Pixel) hat allerdings einen Nachteil: Durch sie bekommt man sehr deutlich zu sehen, wie matschig so manche Textur ist.
> […]
> Alles wirkt vertraut, idealerweise steuert ihr das Spiel mit dem bewährten 360-Controller - aber natürlich werden auch Tastatur und Maus unterstützt. Neue Missionen wird es für die PC-Version nicht geben, auch was eventuelle grafische Verbesserungen angeht, hielt man sich mit Infos Rockstar-typisch zurück.
> […]
> Unser Eindruck: Keine Frage - GTA 4 dürfte auch auf dem PC ein Hit werden. Das brillante Spieldesign wird nicht verändert, warum auch? […] Allerdings ist es schade, dass die technischen Verbesserungen dieses Mal so spärlich auszufallen scheinen, offensichtlich haben die Entwickler die Möglichkeiten der 3D-Engine schon auf den Konsolen ziemlich ausgereizt.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/8175/1837793/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. August 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

*Neue Gerüchte zum Xbox 360-GTA 4-Downloadinhalt (15.11 / 15 Stunden Spielzeit / mehr als nur Missionen?)*


> And when it is out in November, it'll add "roughly 15 hours of additional play time". If true, 15 hours is a looooong time. Too long for it to just be new missions on the same islands.


 http://kotaku.com/5041735/gta-iv-dlc-out-in-november-will-be-15-hours-worth-of-murder-simulation


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*

*Neue Gerüchte zu den GTA 4 Erweiterungen - 2 x je ~10 Stunden*


> According to "sources close to Rockstar North", GTA IV's 360 DLC is still on-track for a Fall release. Specifically, it's on-track for a late November release, which backs up earlier rumours. But wait, there's more! The sources, speaking to Eurogamer, disclose what the DLC will actually be. They say it'll take the form of two ten-hour episodes, both of which will feature new achievements. Could be real, could be not real, if it really is November guess we won't have long to wait to find out.


 http://kotaku.com/5045270/gtaiv-dlc-due-in-november-two-ten+hour-episodes


*GTA 4 - Verkaufszahlen überschreiten 10 Millionen*


> Grand Theft Auto IV konnte sich seit Release bis zum 16. August weltweit über 10 Mio. mal verkaufen. Dies gibt Take 2 in einem aktuellen Finanzbericht bekannt.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/22056/gta_iv_10_mio_verkaufte_einheiten/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2008)

*Angeblicher Grafikvergleich*

*Grafikvergleich Konsole / PC von Tiscali*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für eine größere Darstellung)


> Tiscali Games (CZ) has just put up what they claim to be 100 percent accurate comparison shots of GTA IV on both the PC and Console. And if these shots are anything to go by, then GTA IV simply blows away the graphical look of its console counter-part (but of course you must have a powerful enough PC)...


 http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=32550

Sieht allerdings eher so aus, als wenn da lediglich einige bislang bekannte Bilder zusammenkopiert wurden.


----------



## The-Marv (17. Oktober 2008)

*Fragen*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe paar Fragen zu GTA 4 und hoffe ich bekomme die Antworten.

Gibt es einen unterschied zwichen den amerikanischen und den deutschen GTA 4?
Was weiß ich, z.b. mehr Blut, brutaler oder unzensierter.

Ist das Spiel ab 16 oder 18?

Stimmt das man GTA 4 Online spielen kann?
Wenn ja, wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?
Sind da Tausende Nicos in einer Stadt die tun was sie wollen oder jeder gegen jeden
oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?

Ist das Spiel auf Full HD bzw. kann man es in Full HD spielen?


Was sind die Systemanforderungen?
Reicht mein System aus um das Spiel Perfekt und reibungslos zu spielen?

Naja ich danke euch schon im voraus.

Gruß

Marv

Mein System
Windows XP SP 3
MBX775 Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3
Intel Core Duo E8400 2x 3GHz
4 GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX+
1000 GB Festplatte
24 Zoll Full HD Samsung Monitor


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*



			
				The-Marv am 17.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht mein System aus um das Spiel Perfekt und reibungslos zu spielen?


Ich glaube dass es noch keine ofiziellen Systemanforderungen gibt, aber dein PC sollte GTA IV in bester Qualität ruckelfrei darstellen können.


----------



## Moemo (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*



			
				The-Marv am 17.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe paar Fragen zu GTA 4 und hoffe ich bekomme die Antworten.
> 
> ...



Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es meines Wissens keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen der amerikanischen und der deutschen Version, Sprachausgabe usw. ist auf Englisch (lediglich dt. Untertitel), Gore ist bei beiden gleich.



			
				The-Marv am 17.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Spiel ab 16 oder 18?



GTA IV hat keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten, ist demnach also ab 18.



			
				The-Marv am 17.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt das man GTA 4 Online spielen kann?
> Wenn ja, wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?
> Sind da Tausende Nicos in einer Stadt die tun was sie wollen oder jeder gegen jeden
> oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?



GTA IV ist, wie du schon festgestellt hast, auch Online spielbar, dabei kann man zwischen verschiedenen Spielmodi wählen, u.A. Free2Play, sprich man kann sich in der ganzen Stadt rumtreiben, also tun und lassen was man will.
Man kann sich zu Beginn eine Spielfigur wählen, die Auswahlmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich der Kleidung usw. waren auf der PS3 allerdings relativ gering.
Des Weiteren kann man mit anderen Spielern eine Art Mission spielen, dabei gilt es, einen Mafiaboss zu beschützen und zu einem Zielpunkt zu eskortieren.
Dann gibt es noch gängige Modi wie Team-Deathmatch oder eben Deathmatch.

Schau dir am besten die Infos hier im Thread an oder auf der GTA IV Homepage.



			
				=The-Marv am 17.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Spiel auf Full HD bzw. kann man es in Full HD spielen?



Weder auf der PS3 noch auf der Xbox läuft das Spiel in Full HD, die Auflösung auf der PS3 beträgt 630p und auf der Xbox 720p - auf dem PC sieht das Ganze natürlich anders aus.
Mein Wissen über dieses Thema ist allerdings relativ gering, weshalb dir andere wohl besser helfen könnten.

lG


----------



## The-Marv (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*

@Moemo  

Vielen Danke für die Infos !


Gruß

Marv


----------



## frogi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*

jo danke, das wollte ich auch wissen


----------



## sandman2003 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*



			
				frogi am 19.10.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> jo danke, das wollte ich auch wissen



jau...

aber es wird jetzt ent nochmal geprüft die pc version oder? also es bleibt auch in der pc vers uncut und ab 18 bzw keine jugendfreigabe oder? ist da was bekannt?


----------



## sandman2003 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*

hab mal geschrieben an die USK..

also demnach wirds wohl weiterhin uncut bleiben....^^ hoffe ich



> Hallo Herr Friedel,
> 
> danke für Ihre Mail.
> Für einen Titel auf einer anderen Plattform als die bereits geprüfte Version eines Titels muss ein Feststellungsverfahren zur Identität mit der vergleichbaren geprüften Version abgeschlossen werden. Wenn er identisch ist, erhält er natürlich dieselbe Freigabe von den Obersten Landesjugendbehörden, wenn er im Wesentlichen anders ist, muss er einem Regelausschuss in einem Verfahren zur Erlangung eines Prüfergebnisses vorgelegt werden.
> ...


----------



## tavrosffm (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*

gibt es irgendwelche fakten oder äußerungen der publischer zu verschiebung auf den 03.12.?
und wird es eigentlich auch eine ce version geben?
sieht wohl nicht danach aus.
bei amazon gibt es nur die normale pc version und wenn eine ce geplant wäre würde die doch schon längst angepriesen werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen*

*Spiel verschoben (Anfang Dezember) & genauere Systemanforderungen*


> Nachdem einige Händler bereits eine leichte Verschiebung der PC-Umsetzung von Grand Theft Auto IV  angedeutet hatten,  bestätigte Rockstar nun gegenüber IGN, dass das Spiel erst Anfang Dezember veröffentlicht werden wird.





> Minimal
> 
> * Betriebssystem: Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) oder XP (Service Pack 3)
> * CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo mit 1,8 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 64 mit 2,4 GHz
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/8175/1860543/Grand_Theft_Auto_IV.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2008)

*Neues zur PC Version & Xbox Erweiterung*

Zwar schon bekannt, aber der Vollständig wegen:
*PC-Version mit Internetaktivierung & PC-Achievements über Games for Windows Live*


> UK mega-retailer Tesco have posted an image of the back of the PC version of GTA IV's box today. [...]
> "Initial activation requires internet connection"


http://www.gtagaming.com/news/comments.php?i=1491 / http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=5&tid=7388242&x=16


Außerdem:
*GTA 4 – Erst handfestere Infos zur Downloadepisode #1*


> This new episode, available Feb. 17 via download exclusively for those who own the Xbox 360 version (no price yet), stars Johnny Klebitz, a member of Liberty City biker gang The Lost.
> "Johnny is a very different character than Niko, with a very different background," says Dan Houser, vice president of creative development for Rockstar Games. "I can't go into too much detail on the story, because we try not to give away too much plot before the game is released. But I can say that the story will show you a different side of Liberty City."
> […]
> In the original game, Niko crossed paths with The Lost several times. This time, Niko has only a bit part, Houser says. "The story is not directly impacted by decisions you took in the main game," he says. But "tons of details and mysteries from the main story get explained, so it will add a lot of color to the main story."
> ...


 http://www.usatoday.com/tech/gaming/2008-11-19-gta-damned_N.htm


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Januar 2009)

*Infos zur 1. Erweiterung „The Lost and Damned“*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neue Erfolge (259 GS)*


> *  Get Good Wood (50) – In the Bike Races, whack off 69 bikers with a bat.
> * Easy Rider (100) – Finish The Story
> * Full Chat (70) – Your backup are riding at their best!
> * The Lost Boy (25) – All hail the leader of The Lost!
> * One Percenter (5) – Billy is back on his bike.


 http://www.rockstarwatch.net/news/683/Lost-and-Damned-Achievements-amp-New-Screen/

*GTA 4 Erweiterung „Lost and Damned“ kostet 1600 MS Points*


> Rockstar has confirmed to Eurogamer that the upcoming DLC for Grand Theft Auto IV will be priced for the long-rumored cost of 1600  ($19.99 at retail). The Lost and Damned is said to add hours of game play as players take on the role of Johnny Klebitz, member of the Liberty City biker gang The Lost.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2009/01/22/rockstar-officially-prices-gta-iv-the-lost-and-da/

*GTA 4 Erweiterung - 10 bis 20 Stunden Spielzeit*


> According to several online previews (compiled by GTAGaming), players will receive: between 10 and 20 hours of new gameplay; plenty of new missions; additional music; more weapons; and membership to a fearsome motorcycle club biker gang.


http://www.joystiq.com/2009/01/22/1600-ms-points-get-lost-and-damned/

*GTA 4 Erweiterung – Hands on Bericht*


> […]After spending fifty hours cruising through the streets of Liberty City, do we really want to spend another ten, but now in biker outfits? Honestly, yeah. Rockstar North appears to have done a respectable job of making the look and feel of Johnny's version of Liberty City somehow unique. They're careful to start and end missions in spots previously under-explored by Niko, giving the player a fresh perspective on the city.
> With an expected minimum of ten hours of new gameplay in The Lost And Damned, in addition to the changes, the first downloadable episode looks like a sound investment at just $20. New gameplay styles and thankful concessions — some missions can be restarted at halfway points, not just from the start — make The Lost And Damned feel less like a tacked on expansion and more of an evolution.


http://kotaku.com/5137087/hands+on-with-grand-theft-auto-iv-the-lost-and-damned


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Infos zur 1. Erweiterung „The Lost and Damned“*

*Gametrailers TV Episode 48: Umfangreiches Special zur GTA 4-Erweiterung „Lost & Damned“*
http://www.gametrailers.com/gametrailerstv_player.php?ep=48

Wirklich sehenswert. Es gibt massiv Infos und viele neue Szenen. Aber natürlich auch viele Spoiler. ^^
Wird auf jeden Fall ne erstklassige Erweiterung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Infos zur 1. Erweiterung „The Lost and Damned“*

* Hot Coffee 2# in GTA 4 – „männliches Geschlechtsteil“ im Bild*


> And then, right at the end of the scene, BANG: Rockstar stops 'flirting' with controversy and gives it a full on facial. Full-on cock and balls, on your screen, on Xbox 360, in GTA IV.
> My jaw simply HIT THE FLOOR.
> If Rockstar's intention was to shock - if only because of the shitstorm it may well bring about - then it has succeeded. But it also 'fits well' with the game's entire daring and 'ballsy' attitude.
> But The Lost and Damned has plenty else going for it besides, well, an old cock. […]


 http://games.kikizo.com/news/200902/full-frontal-male-nudity-in-gta-iv-the-lost-and-damned.asp / http://kotaku.com/5154550/the-lost-and-damned-features-full-frontal-male-nudity

Außerdem ist inzwischen das Embargo vorbei und im Netz tauchen die erste Reviews zur Erweiterung auf:
http://games.kikizo.com/reviews/xbox360/gta-iv-the-lost-and-damned-p1.asp
http://gamepro.de/test/spiele/xbox360/actionspiel/gta_iv_the_lost_and_damned_test/1959907/gta_iv_the_lost_and_damned_test.html

Und zur Downloadgröße von Lost & Damned: Es sind knapp 2 GB, die man sich morgen saugen kann / muss.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Infos zur 1. Erweiterung „The Lost and Damned“*

*The Lost and Damned ist raus*
GTA 4 Erweiterung: The Lost and Damned – 1,78 GB / 1600 MS Points
GTA 4 Lost and Damned Spielerbilder (kostenlos / Gewinnspiel)
(Die Links führen auf Xbox.com, wo man - Login vorausgesetzt - den Download mit wenigen Mausklicks abschließen und an die Konsole weitergeben kann.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Mai 2009)

*Infos zur 2. Erweiterung*

* GTA 4 Erweiterung #2 “The Ballad of Gay Tony” / Ladenversion der Addon “Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City” erscheint*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> The second episode of Rockstar's promised downloadable expansions to Grand Theft Auto IV has been announced! The cheeky developer revealed the DLC in a recent press release -- titled The Ballad of Gay Tony, it places you in the (assumedly) fancy shoes of Luis Lopez, a "part-time hoodlum and full-time assistant to legendary nightclub impresario Tony Prince," or "Gay Tony," the titular bar mogul who made a number of appearances in GTA IV.
> 
> While we're sure to hear more about the particulars of Gay Tony during E3, the method of the game's release should prove to be interesting as well. Not only will the expansion hit Xbox Live this fall for $19.99, it'll also appear on a retail disc with The Lost and Damned. This disc, titled Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City won't contain the core GTA IV game -- nor will it require GTA IV to play. It'll hit store shelves in the fall, selling for $39.99.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/05/26/rockstar-announces-gta-the-ballad-of-gay-tony-coming-to-xbox-l/


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zur 2. Erweiterung*

Nachdem ich den 'Titel' verdaut habe, wünsche ich mir ein Setting im Stil von GTA: Vice City, was für mich immer noch das beste von allen GTA Teilen ist, was Setting, Charaktere sowie Musik betrifft.

Wenn so etwas für GTA IV realisiert werden könnte, dann würd ich mir das 2. AddOn sogar kaufen. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, das ich glaube, das Rockstar schon ein wenig gg. 'Schwule' ausholen wird.


----------



## frogi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Infos zur 2. Erweiterung*

Auch eine Retail Version, die die 2 DLC's als Disc beinhaltet? - TOP


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. August 2009)

*.*

*Lost and Damned-Erweiterung wohl auch für PCler – Eintrag in der USK-DB aufgetaucht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2009)

*AW: .*

*GTA 4 Liberty City Stories Cover*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://kotaku.com/5349590/gta-episodes-from-liberty-city-box-looks-like-this


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2009)

*AW: .*

*GTA 4 Episode #2 - Weazel News Featurette*
Zum HD Stream


----------



## agvoter (17. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *GTA 4 Episode #2 - Weazel News Featurette*
> Zum HD Stream


  IGN hat auch ein Preview sowohl in schriftlicher als auch in Videoform veröffentlicht:

  Video





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYZWCeFwbYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 

 Das Text-Preview: http://uk.xboxlive.ign.com/articles/102/1025269p1.html


----------



## Alfred-b (20. Februar 2013)

Gay Toni ist der Beste 

wer ist der Typ mit Brille?

Hab ma noch ne Frage, hoffe das ist der richtige Thread: Ich habe mir für gta 4 einige automods instaliert und alles lief super. Nach ein paar Wochen habe ich mir mehr autos installiert, bzw mein Kumpel hat es gemacht, da ich mich nicht so auskenn und dann ist das Spiel abgestürzt. Das ist jetzt ein paar mal vorgekommen, hab die Auos wiede rrausgeholt, aber es muss doch ne andere Möglichkeit gevben?


----------

